# Jagbender's battle of the bulge



## jagbender (Feb 12, 2011)

Currently a Fat Ass!
Max weight 305, Min weight 219 Current weight 260
I have always been a fat / chubby guy 10 years ago I was 305 pounds. Found a couple of low carb forums and started lifting and dieting. That is when I met Built! Two years later I weighed 219 pounds, BUT I had gotten into stacks and stimulants and wrecked my adrenals and had thyroid issues. Dr said no more weight lifting. Got off all the stims and went on Thyroid meds.

5 .5 years ago I moved to Florida and worked construction ate and drank what ever I wanted and maintained about 240. 

2.5 years ago the economy took a crapper and I went back to work as a Freight Broker, so I sit on my butt all day in front of a computer. 
1-1-2010 282 pounds. I started riding my Bike in 2010 and rode 1750 miles ate real good and got back down to 242. The holidays came and I ate like a friggin fool and went up to 265. 
Feb 1-2011 I called Built and commited myself to her mercy and we are working on a 2 year plan of attack for the fat loss. Currently weight lifting 3 X a week. Starting Wednesday 2-9-11 Sore as a bitch still on saturday. 
Leg day today. 

I have been on TRT for 3.5 months the first three months was androgel with not real changes in libido, mood or fatigue. 

I was still feeling like crap so DR perscribed 100 mg of 100 mg /ML Test C once every other WEEK! NO androgel 


I am currently sandbagging a little to keep my results low and will complain about low libido ETC at my next appointment. 
I am pinning 12.5 mg 2 x a week and stocking up on the extra TEST C

I would like to see my Testosterone in the upper 1/3 of range (quest labs) 250-1100 ng/ dL

I like still feel crap and recovery sucks. 

Diet is strictly low Carb staying in Ketosis until I lose some more body fat. 


I am curently 
49 Y/O male will be 50 in April 
260 Pounds 
35% +- body fat according to my scale. 
I have been a lifter in the past and do have some decent muscle. 
started androgel 1% 5gm for 3 months 
10-25-2010 total test 232 
free %2.09
free test 48.5
estradiol 33
PSA 0.7
Other blood work great 


Labs 1-19-2011
TOTAL Cholesterol 192
HDL is low 37
LDL 130
TEST free and total 350 
free test 69.



Jag


----------



## davegmb (Feb 12, 2011)

Ill be looking in, good luck


----------



## jagbender (Feb 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ill be looking in, good luck


 

Thanks, With Built on my Butt, and me getting serious about this  I think I have a great Future of gettnig where I want to be! 

Jag


----------



## jagbender (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is my Home gym  Click on thumbnail to expand.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 12, 2011)

Start Photos
260 pounds 35% BF


----------



## jagbender (Feb 15, 2011)

Leg and full body workout today. Just starting to lift again. So I am trying to go light and really watch my form. I must have slipped out of form on my ATF squats today, I pulled a rhomboid muscle on the left. that sucks. Going to ice it down 
Started to lift first time in years last week. 
doing mild cardio on my Kick ass trike 


AFT squats 
135# 9 reps 
185# 8 reps 
135# 9 reps 

clean and jerk
135# 3 sets 9 

leg lifts 140# 3 sets of 9

reverse leg lifts 
105# 1 set of 6
2 sets of 6 70# 

dead lift
3 sets of 9 135#

Well its a start 

Last week Wednesday was my first workout Arms and chest I was sore for 4 days! 
Blah blah blah

Bad ass Trike


----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2011)

Rode 10 miles yesterday 15.0 Mph  nice mild cardio workout 
total miles on my trike 1900


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn bro. Keep it up,built will get you to the promised land!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Feb 22, 2011)

Rode 10 miles yesterday.  going to  new HRT Doctor today. 

Darn scale.   been eating 2000-2100cals a day for 10 days all low carb  not dropping a single pound!  

Hope to lift again soon,  I can only seem to get one lifting session in a week.  Hopefullt yhis new Doc will have soe ideas for more energy!


----------



## Built (Feb 22, 2011)

I know you don't want to hear it, bud, but your thyroid is part of the problem.


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2011)

Built said:


> I know you don't want to hear it, bud, but your thyroid is part of the problem.



Yeah but that could be a blessing in disguise... thyroid meds courtesy of the doc, no guessing on quality etc

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Feb 22, 2011)

Built said:


> I know you don't want to hear it, bud, but your thyroid is part of the problem.


 

New Dr is checking that out too!  Check your PM 

Jeff


----------



## jagbender (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I found a smart Dr! 

Stopping all testosterone for a couple of weeks to get a baseline 
He agreed I was seriously underdosed, Doc was talking more around dosing that will put me @ 600-800 levels of T. 150-200 mg weekly. He will use AI if needed. 
Talked about hcg but didn't think it was necessary. Same with IGf1 (only 8% of americans would meet the requirements for that). 

He is also going to monitor my weight loss program. He thinks I am genetically holding toxins in my fat cells and the fat cells are closed off from metabolism due to holding the toxins. I am going to try his program. 
The best thing he writes scripts no BS with private compounding pharmacies. 

Nothing radical just "cutting edge science" I guess I'll find out.

Blood work in 2 weeks 
CMP
CBC w Diff
Unine analysis
Lipid Profile 
T4, TSH, free T4
LH, FSH
Testosterone total and free
DHT 
Estradiol
Progesterone 
PSA 
DHEA-S


----------



## jagbender (Feb 24, 2011)

Arms and chest workout last night 

bench press 135 x 9 reps x 3 sets 
Close grip bench press 135 x 9 x 3
Incline bench 105 x 9 x 3 
Military press 105 x 9 x 3 
flat dumbell fly 20 x 9 x 3
dumbell shoulder press 20 x 9 x 3
Seated Cable row 100 x 9 x 3
one arm dumbell row 45 x 9 x 3
dumbell shrugs 60 x 9 x 3 
skull crushers 75 x 9 x 3

I feel like a wimp! i used to be able to bench 270 IRM squat 365 I haven't lifted in 6 years. starting all over again.

Been trying to lose fat diet clean 2000-2200 daily. Very hard to get into ketosis. I am drinking a lot of water and I wonder if that is diluting the test strips? I can show trace to moderate. Actually gained 2 pounds over the last two weeks. that friggin blows! recovery seems to be getting better. 
No test until march 2nd been 8 days since last injection still feel OK. 

weight 262.5


----------



## Built (Feb 24, 2011)

Trace is still ketosis. And ketosis only means you're burning fat. It could be dietary or bodyfat. It isn't necessary for fat loss (although it can make a body a LOT more comfortable). 

Why do you start your gear on the second?


----------



## jagbender (Feb 25, 2011)

Built said:


> Trace is still ketosis. And ketosis only means you're burning fat. It could be dietary or bodyfat. It isn't necessary for fat loss (although it can make a body a LOT more comfortable).
> 
> Why do you start your gear on the second?


 

I rode my trike yesterday on lunch for 10 miles  about two hours later i was showing large on the keto stix.   I have been fairly comfortable with the caloric intake so far. 

I do my blood work on the 1st and have a Doc appt on the 11th.  I will start  back on the gear on the first after the labs are taken.  Thinking 150  then 75 twice a week until the appt. 

Sound OK?


----------



## jagbender (Feb 27, 2011)

10 milles today on my trike today


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I rode my trike yesterday on lunch for 10 miles  about two hours later i was showing large on the keto stix.   I have been fairly comfortable with the caloric intake so far.
> 
> I do my blood work on the 1st and have a Doc appt on the 11th.  I will start  back on the gear on the first after the labs are taken.  Thinking 150  then 75 twice a week until the appt.
> 
> Sound OK?




I'm glad you're comfortable. Yep, 150 all at once, then 75mg four days later, another 75mg three days later and so on. That way the 150 is your frontload - you should feel a LOT better very quickly. Feel free to use some of your androgel for the first week if you like, as well.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2011)

Built said:


> I'm glad you're comfortable. Yep, 150 all at once, then 75mg four days later, another 75mg three days later and so on. That way the 150 is your frontload - you should feel a LOT better very quickly. Feel free to use some of your androgel for the first week if you like, as well.


 
 Andro Gel is gone.  Plenty of Test CYP though.  That is the plan   150  75 75
Then see what the Doc says after labs review.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2011)

Been off my HRT for almost 2 weeks now Labs in the AM. Cannot wait to get back on. Feelig pretty crappy the last three days. Want to see what my HRT Doc says. 

Still 261 pounds. Mild Cardio and lifting once a week Diet very clean at 1600-1900 still no drop. I took measurements Saturday and will be taking measurements in 6 days and in 30 intervals. trying to ignore the scale. 
Measurements 2-26-11
Weight 262
Neck 18.5
Bicep l 16
Bicep r 16.75
Chest 46.5
Diaphram 44.5
Belly 47
Belt line Waist 44
Butt 45
Thigh L 27.5
Thight R 27.5
Calf L 17
Calf R 17.5
Above Knee L 19
Above Knee R 19


----------



## Built (Feb 28, 2011)

You'll like what happens on the right dose of test.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 1, 2011)

Built said:


> You'll like what happens on the right dose of test.


 

I am hoping so!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 1, 2011)

258.5 today


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2011)

Rode 30 minutes last night   256 today


----------



## jagbender (Mar 3, 2011)

255 today   staying at 1600-1800 calories


----------



## jagbender (Mar 4, 2011)

Went out to eat last night @ a greek restaurant. I did pretty well. 

I only had Protein shakes all day and saved my meal for eating out. I ate a greek salad with grilled chicken breast. No dressing. Lots of salt though in the Calamata olives and the Feta cheese. I also ate a dinner roll No butter.   The 2 dolmades were wonderful.   Up two pounds today but I think that is just water from the carbs and salt. I have not exercised in two days due to schedules with the kids and my well pump needing repair. You don't realize how much you need water until you don't have it. It only cost 30.00 and an hour to repair it myself. Glad I didn't need to call a plumber! 

Going to ride today and lift tomorrow 

Feeling a bit better back on the TRT 100 mg Tuesday and 50 this am 

Probably going to go Kayak fishing tomorrow !


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I feel like a wimp! i used to be able to bench 270 IRM squat 365 I haven't lifted in 6 years. starting all over again.


 Hey-
welcome and good luck.
I'm getting back into it from a long nagging shoulder injury.
I'll tell you what I have to keep telling myself as well as friends here have and will tell me:
It does not matter what you USED to be able to lift. Put that behind you.
Work with what you have now. Lift that range. perfect form. Your strength will go up. 
...and w/ Built pushing you....you're in good hands.

Overcome and kick ass


----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2011)

255.5 today   Rode an hour yesterday 13 miles   it was windy. 

going to lift today


----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2011)

Legs today 
Warm up 30 minutes  mild cardio Bike with the kids 

squats 185 3 sets of 9
dead lifts 185 3 x 9
Calf raises 185 3x 15
seated calf raises 75  3 x 30
Leg extensions 100 3 x 9
reverse leg extensons 50 3 x 9

255.5 on the scale today


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

good job dude-
Hope you are as sore as I in the am!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> good job dude-
> Hope you are as sore as I in the am!


 

My lower back is sore I slipped from Form and slightly pulled my lower back on the last set of squats. I can feel it in my legs a bit but not bad. 

I did my PWO shake but wasn't too hungry the rest of the day. Calories aroud 1750 

got on the scale this AM 257.5 up two pounds. Hopefulle Water retention


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

not the kind of sore I meant, bro!

I"m walking and moving like an old man today...


----------



## jagbender (Mar 7, 2011)

I can feel it in my legs.  

I am really flipping out today 
I went for a walk on the beach yesterday 30 minutes  been on the program 100%  
eating 1600-1800 calories a day

Got on the scale this AM 
259 pounds  

WTF?


----------



## jagbender (Mar 8, 2011)

10 mile on the Bike Yesterday 258.5 on the scale 
1600-1800 caloric intake clean as can be 

See Doc on Friday? I hope he has some answers


----------



## jagbender (Mar 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> not the kind of sore I meant, bro!
> 
> I"m walking and moving like an old man today...


 With my pulled muscle I get up ouot of my chair like an old man too  Sitting on a heating pad tight now!  LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

must be nice to walk on a beach...
hmm....some day.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> must be nice to walk on a beach...
> hmm....some day.


 you have plenty of sand out ther don't you?  LOL   you just need a couple billion gallons of water!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 9, 2011)

Took the dog for a walk last night beautiful night about 78 degrees  30 minute walk 

 257 on the scale 

Dr Appt On Friday Cannot wait to see what he says about Pituitary, hormones and thyroid. 

My pulled muscle is getting better.  cannot believe did that.  OUCH


----------



## jagbender (Mar 10, 2011)

10 Miles on the bike yesterday 
257 
Feelling pretty whipped on the low calorie diet 
Dr Tomorrow


----------



## jagbender (Mar 10, 2011)

Lifted today 
Bench press 135*9 (4 sets), 225 (O), 185 1rep
BO BB rows 135*9 4 sets
Incline DB Bench 45*9, 45*7, 45*6
Preacher bench curls 75*9, 75*4, 55*7
Dec Bench Press 105*14, 105*9, 105*6
35 minutes
I felt pretty whipped  this AM.   It was raining so I couldn't ride so I lifted 
I feel pretty good now!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> you have plenty of sand out ther don't you? LOL you just need a couple billion gallons of water!


 lots of dirt...
that have this....dirt, we call it moon dirt.
It's...wierd...you step into it, it poofs...kicks up a cloud.


----------



## CG (Mar 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Lifted today
> Bench press 135*9 (4 sets), 225 (O), 185 1rep
> BO BB rows 135*9 4 sets
> Incline DB Bench 45*9, 45*7, 45*6
> ...



lookin good bro!

good luck at the doc today!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> lots of dirt...
> that have this....dirt, we call it moon dirt.
> It's...wierd...you step into it, it poofs...kicks up a cloud.


 
Sounds really DRY


----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2011)

Went to the Doc today 
Thyroid he says is good. I didn't get copies but they are faxing them over later today. 
Testosterone level without injections 2 weeks prior 
132 way low but I expected that being shut down somewhat. 
Estradiol 15.6
Total Cholesterol 161
LDL 107
HDL 34
Trig 98
All other blood work Spot on 


Bumped me to 130mg a week of Test 
I see him in three weeks to see how things are going.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2011)

I rode 18.47 miles in 90 minutes this AM 

255.5 on the scale today


----------



## Built (Mar 12, 2011)

Your weight's down 5 lbs since you joined in February - something's working!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2011)

Built said:


> Your weight's down 5 lbs since you joined in February - something's working!


 
Yes you are helping with your reccomendation. As you told me it all comes down to Diet! Calories! "Exercise determins where the calories go". (Edited by me) 

The Doc wants me to cut more calories to 1300. I have been hungry as hell latley. Friday He told me up the veggies for bulk adding fruits and good carbs. That sounded counter intuitive but I haven't been nearly as hungry. I ate the according to the plan yesterday and today. 
I was not eating my veggies and fruit and replacing them with another protein shake. He kicked me in the ass and told he to stick to his plan. I have always been a carbaholic. But I ate to the plan yesterday and I thought I would swell up from the carbs. I actually dropped and had more energy. 

Today 

protein shake, 230 cals has vitamins added and micro nutrients 

snack 1 apple 75

Lunch 
3 cups Salad, 5 oz 90/10 % burger, 1 cup brown rice 1 cup strawberries 1 T ketchup. 600 cals 1 T flax oil and Balsalmic vinegar for dressing. The Gound beef would have been a turkey patty but I bought them this afternoon.



Dinner
protein shake 230

snack two 93/7% turkey patty 230 This would have been a hard boiled egg but I wanted to try the Turkey patty. Not to bad! 

1365 for the day

How you like those macros?


----------



## Built (Mar 12, 2011)

I dunno. What are your macros?

btw I never said this: "what you eat determins where the calories go". 

I said calories determine weight loss or gain. Exercise just tells those calories where to go.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2011)

Built said:


> I dunno. What are your macros?
> 
> btw I never said this: "what you eat determins where the calories go".
> 
> I said calories determine weight loss or gain. Exercise just tells those calories where to go.


 

Yeah that's it  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2011)

Today Calories 1264
Fat 39g calories 27%
Carbs 121g 37%
Protein 114 g 36%



GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,264
Fat38.6
346
27
%Saturated9.4
84
7
%Polyunsaturated7.5
66
5
%Monounsaturated9.1
81
6
%Carbohydrate120.8
472
37
%Dietary Fiber18.8
Protein113.7
458
36
%Alcohol0.0


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2011)

Built said:


> I dunno. What are your macros?
> 
> btw I never said this: "what you eat determins where the calories go".
> 
> I said calories determine weight loss or gain. Exercise just tells those calories where to go.


 
I edited that quote


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 12, 2011)

Your being hard on yourself. Just keep it up bro and cruise with your routine. You'll see a difference. Having a great body takes years to achieve IMO. I've got all my muscle memory coming back. 33 years old and feel 25 again. But it took me over a year to get back to that point. Keep it up the weather has been great and sunny.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 13, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Your being hard on yourself. Just keep it up bro and cruise with your routine. You'll see a difference. Having a great body takes years to achieve IMO. I've got all my muscle memory coming back. 33 years old and feel 25 again. But it took me over a year to get back to that point. Keep it up the weather has been great and sunny.


 

Love the Sugar Ma ma


----------



## jagbender (Mar 13, 2011)

I rode 13 miles in about an hour today  
Calories and macros  same as yesterday


----------



## jagbender (Mar 14, 2011)

During that 13 Mile ride  I broke 2000 miles 
I started riding January 5, 2010  I had hoped to do 2000 miles my first year but it took until yesterday to do it


----------



## jagbender (Mar 14, 2011)

*Calories and Macros*

Total
1,281
42.8
132.5
95.
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,281
Fat42.8
383
30
%Saturated11.5
103
8
%Polyunsaturated7.8
69
5
%Monounsaturated15.6
140
11
%Carbohydrate132.5
522
41
%Dietary Fiber19.3
Protein95.3
378
29
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Mar 16, 2011)

Calories1,351
Fat57.0
507
38
%Saturated11.0
98
7
%Polyunsaturated14.1
126
9
%Monounsaturated16.2
142
10
%Carbohydrate107.5
426
32
%Dietary Fiber21.7
Protein105.8
418
31
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%Fat
( 38
%)Carbs
( 32
%)Protein
( 31
%)Alcohol
( 0)
 weight 255


----------



## jagbender (Mar 17, 2011)

walked 30 minutes yesterday 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,612
Fat68.5
614
38
%Saturated15.0
134
8
%Polyunsaturated16.8
150
9
%Monounsaturated21.8
196
12
%Carbohydrate153.3
598
37
%Dietary Fiber24.3
Protein105.6
417
26
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
Kind of a carby day  Spacgetti and garlic bread and a brownie  Church dinner


----------



## jagbender (Mar 17, 2011)

Rode 10 miles today,  10.12 miles 41 minutes 14.7 MPH


----------



## jagbender (Mar 18, 2011)

*Macros. fopr yesterday*

Calories1,226
Fat35.7
321
26
%Saturated9.2
83
7
%Polyunsaturated3.6
32
3
%Monounsaturated9.0
81
7
%Carbohydrate121.0
470
38
%Dietary Fiber20.6
Protein113.4
449
36
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%I also cut wood for 30 minutes 

still 255 on the scale


----------



## jagbender (Mar 18, 2011)

macros for Friday 

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,084
Fat32.3
285
26
%Saturated6.5
58
5
%Polyunsaturated3.7
32
3
%Monounsaturated10.3
89
8
%Carbohydrate113.5
444
41
%Dietary Fiber16.8
Protein91.2
358
33
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Mar 19, 2011)

253.5 on the scale   Now I start 2 cleanse days


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2011)

*Saturday Clense*

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories168
Fat4.9
43
26
%Saturated0.7
6
3
%Polyunsaturated0.9
8
4
%Monounsaturated3.0
26
16
%Carbohydrate30.1
116
69
%Dietary Fiber5.9
Protein3.5
9
5
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2011)

*Sunday Clense*

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories299
Fat7.1
64
21
%Saturated1.4
12
4
%Polyunsaturated2.5
22
7
%Monounsaturated2.4
22
7
%Carbohydrate35.0
134
45
%Dietary Fiber6.3
Protein25.4
102
34
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

no alcohol???? Ba-dude!
Wait...you're on diet...keep at it.
I'm just counting down two more months till I come home on R&R and can have some of the golden nectar...


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> no alcohol???? Ba-dude!
> Wait...you're on diet...keep at it.
> I'm just counting down two more months till I come home on R&R and can have some of the golden nectar...


 
Stop by Florida on your way And I'd gladly buy a beer or four! 


TRYING TO BE A GOOD BOY! I CANNOT LOSE FAT AND DRINK ALCOHOL. 
I dropped a couple of pounds from the "cleanse" but I am waiting a day or two to full my gut and replenish Glycogen levels. 

I get to eat today Yeah. still going to be a low calorie day.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories943
Fat21.2
190
20
%Saturated4.5
41
4
%Polyunsaturated2.6
23
2
%Monounsaturated8.0
72
8
%Carbohydrate95.0
374
39
%Dietary Fiber16.3
Protein95.0
386
41
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Mar 22, 2011)

251 on the scale today


----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,163
Fat47.6
413
42
%Saturated9.8
86
9
%Polyunsaturated7.3
62
6
%Monounsaturated16.4
139
14
%Carbohydrate57.5
228
23
%Dietary Fiber10.3
Protein82.9
334
34
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2011)

2575 calories in 4 days, I have eaten 217g  carbs over the 4 days 
I am showing moderate ketones this AM.  My carb level must be low enough with the restricted calories to put me in ketosis.  For the two days following the fast my calories have been an average of 1000 total , carbs 75g per day, Fat15g, protein 90g.  ls puting me into ketosis.  

250 on the scale today


----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Start Photos
> 260 pounds 35% BF


----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,033
Fat35.2
317
30
%Saturated9.0
81
8
%Polyunsaturated1.1
10
1
%Monounsaturated6.0
54
5
%Carbohydrate77.9
308
30
%Dietary Fiber11.3
Protein105.2
419
40
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%

Rode 8 miles 30 minutes


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to guess you're more than 35% BF. That means your maintenance calories are probably lower than what you're using as a base. I'm also thinking you're very sedentary if you're reporting a 30 minute walk as exercise. 10 miles on a bike at 13.5 MPH is about 400 calories. Do that for 9 days and you'll lose one whole pound. Step up the exercise a bit, either in intensity or duration. Looking at your diet you should be losing about a pound a week, but at your weight your gut contents and water retention/loss spikes will make that difficult to measure.  What are you drinking? Have you missed any calories? Are you exercising before you eat or after?

Also, start thinking about which changes you've made in your diet would be acceptable as _permanent_ changes. The small things really do add up over time, and making permanent changes _you_can_live_with_ is the road to weight maintenance after losing weight.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 24, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> I'm going to guess you're more than 35% BF. That means your maintenance calories are probably lower than what you're using as a base. I'm also thinking you're very sedentary if you're reporting a 30 minute walk as exercise. 10 miles on a bike at 13.5 MPH is about 400 calories. Do that for 9 days and you'll lose one whole pound. Step up the exercise a bit, either in intensity or duration. Looking at your diet you should be losing about a pound a week, but at your weight your gut contents and water retention/loss spikes will make that difficult to measure. What are you drinking? Have you missed any calories? Are you exercising before you eat or after?
> 
> Also, start thinking about which changes you've made in your diet would be acceptable as _permanent_ changes. The small things really do add up over time, and making permanent changes _you_can_live_with_ is the road to weight maintenance after losing weight.


 
I ride 70 miles a week @ 13-14 mph,  2050 miles since January 2010. 
I weightlift once a week.   I coach Soccer 2 hours a week.   But since I have be on the lower caloric intake I have not been lifting.  The Doc is just playing with caloric intake for a couple of weeks.  

According to my caloris deficit due to exercise alone I should drop a pound a week.  According to my caloric intake VS maineneance I should be losing 2+ pounds a week. 
If I look at the first month I have lost 12 pounds in 30 days.  The start of the program was very slow.  and I had just started to get TRT.  Now that the Testosterone levels are coming up I also think my ability to burn fat will increase.  This 1000 caloire crap is just for 2 weeks.  I should be able to move the calorie levels up to 1500-1600  and see results.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 24, 2011)

Revised Macros from Yesterday 


GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,482
Fat71.5
623
42
%Saturated13.3
117
8
%Polyunsaturated8.7
73
5
%Monounsaturated28.8
246
16
%Carbohydrate100.8
401
27
%Dietary Fiber19.8
Protein119.0
470
31
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%
Bike 8 miles 14.7 MPH


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I ride 70 miles a week @ 13-14 mph,  2050 miles since January 2010.
> I weightlift once a week.   I coach Soccer 2 hours a week.   But since I have be on the lower caloric intake I have not been lifting.  The Doc is just playing with caloric intake for a couple of weeks.
> 
> According to my caloris deficit due to exercise alone I should drop a pound a week.  According to my caloric intake VS maineneance I should be losing 2+ pounds a week.
> If I look at the first month I have lost 12 pounds in 30 days.  The start of the program was very slow.  and I had just started to get TRT.  Now that the Testosterone levels are coming up I also think my ability to burn fat will increase.  This 1000 caloire crap is just for 2 weeks.  I should be able to move the calorie levels up to 1500-1600  and see results.



70 miles a week at 14 MPH is 5 hours of riding. A _high_ estimate of 14 MPH is 150 watts, which is about 600 calories per hour, so 5x600=3000 calories a week, a bit under a pound.

260 lbs @ 35% BF equals 169 lbs lean body mass. A person with 169 lbs LBM and 6% BF would weigh 181 lbs. I'm guessing your height is a bit over 6 feet. Looking at bodybuilders stats, guys in that range are lifting twice what you are, which leads me to believe that you have less muscle than your scale is telling you, which means your maintenance calories are probably lower than what you've estimated. 
From your history, it sounds like you have a rather efficient metabolism that's geared to storing fat, which drops your maintenance calories even lower. I'm going to guess your maintenance is something in the neighborhood of 2200 calories a day. Dieting will make your body even more efficient, so you're looking at 1600 calories a day to lose a pound a week from diet alone.

So keep up the good work, but beware of unrealistic expectations. You do seem geared towards 2 lbs a week, but remember if you're weighing yourself daily that the contents of your G.I. tract and hydration levels can cause swings of 4 lbs (or more) in 8 hours.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 24, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,045
Fat31.3
281
27
%Saturated8.4
75
7
%Polyunsaturated1.5
13
1
%Monounsaturated3.2
28
3
%Carbohydrate86.5
339
33
%Dietary Fiber20.7
Protein107.5
422
41
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Mar 24, 2011)

12.96 miles 56 minutes  on the trike


----------



## jagbender (Mar 25, 2011)

249 today  Still showing ketones


----------



## jagbender (Mar 25, 2011)

revised Macros for 3-24-11
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,255
Fat34.8
312
25
%Saturated9.4
84
7
%Polyunsaturated1.5
13
1
%Monounsaturated4.7
42
3
%Carbohydrate104.5
411
33
%Dietary Fiber26.7
Protein133.5
526
42
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

Look at you dropping weight! Keep at it!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 25, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Look at you dropping weight! Keep at it!


 

Thanks  Been a little tough, until I went into ketosis not ripping my arm off hungry anymore.  He had me fast Saturday and Sunday  then two days of 100 cals.  I upped it to 1300 +-.   
I was fighting with my Doc about the calories and said I would rather go keto.  he said just stick to the plan.  Anyway I am sticking with the plan and going into keotis,  be darned if I am telling him though!  

I am kinda waiting for him to write my script for Test.  I still have some from  my 1st doc  but I am telling him next friday I am out.   I am sure he will write the script.  But if he doesn't I still have an appt with doc 2 on 4-25-11 
Covering my butt


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2011)

You're playing it smart. Good man.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 25, 2011)

Built said:


> You're playing it smart. Good man.


 
Always nice to hear from you.  

you must have ESP  I was thinking abut you today ! LOL


----------



## jagbender (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanted to show myself at my biggest  I USED to weigh 305 pounds!  

here is me @ my worst.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

Keto is great. Congratulations on your success thus far.

And I applaud you for being able to calculate macros. Man, I cannot do that! Or choose not to. _Haaate _math and calculating things. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

what he said.
Are you keeping a pic of that on your fridge? To remind you of where you were and want to get as far away from?
I've got a doc's appointment when I go home in June to lookat my shoulder. Think I'm gonna do the: I'm depressed, I cant' get motivated, etc route and see if he can script me some test too!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> what he said.
> Are you keeping a pic of that on your fridge? To remind you of where you were and want to get as far away from?
> I've got a doc's appointment when I go home in June to lookat my shoulder. Think I'm gonna do the: I'm depressed, I cant' get motivated, etc route and see if he can script me some test too!


 Also reallly tell him  NO libido  relationship is suffering  tired all the time >>>


----------



## jagbender (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Keto is great. Congratulations on your success thus far.
> 
> And I applaud you for being able to calculate macros. Man, I cannot do that! Or choose not to. _Haaate _math and calculating things. lol


 
I use www.fitday.com  once you get in your custom foods it is pretty easy!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 28, 2011)

Split logs yesterday about an hour moved logs Saturday for about an hour.
Saturday Night I had some drinks! and ate about 2500 calories 
Sunday I ate good again up about 1.5 pounds from the eats and alcohol. 
I should be back down tomorrow 
Sunday Macros 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,045
Fat31.3
281
27
%Saturated8.4
75
7
%Polyunsaturated1.5
13
1
%Monounsaturated3.2
28
3
%Carbohydrate86.5
339
33
%Dietary Fiber20.7
Protein107.5
422
41
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,337
Fat47.6
428
32
%Saturated14.9
134
10
%Polyunsaturated1.4
12
1
%Monounsaturated4.5
41
3
%Carbohydrate88.5
351
26
%Dietary Fiber20.9
Protein138.2
548
41
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%
250 on the scale


----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2011)

35 minutes on the bike today probaby going to split wood tonight 

Macros  for the day 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,046
Fat30.8
276
27
%Saturated9.0
81
8
%Polyunsaturated1.0
9
1
%Monounsaturated3.5
31
3
%Carbohydrate80.8
316
31
%Dietary Fiber23.7
Protein111.8
440
43
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2011)

Been Splitting Southern yellow pine logs about 8 inches thick weighting about 75-95 pounds a peice. I am using a log splitter. Moving these log discs and tossing the pieces is a pretty good workout 

here is what I did last night


----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2011)

Saw the Doc today, He bumped me up to 140mg a week Test C 
lost 5 pounds on his scale. 
go back in three weeks


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,231
Fat49.1
434
35
%Saturated14.9
133
11
%Polyunsaturated3.7
32
3
%Monounsaturated11.3
98
8
%Carbohydrate83.4
330
27
%Dietary Fiber18.9
Protein117.0
464
38
%Alcohol0.0


----------



## CG (Mar 31, 2011)

Lookin good man! Congrats on getting more test! Lol 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

Built said:


>


what she said


----------



## jagbender (Mar 31, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,175
Fat42.3
375
32
%Saturated9.9
89
8
%Polyunsaturated4.0
35
3
%Monounsaturated9.6
83
7
%Carbohydrate89.8
356
30
%Dietary Fiber19.2
Protein111.9
442
38
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%
25 Minutes on the Bike  Big storms today in Fl  25 MPH winds plus

248


----------



## jagbender (Apr 1, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,149
Fat34.9
314
27
%Saturated9.0
81
7
%Polyunsaturated4.5
40
4
%Monounsaturated8.6
77
7
%Carbohydrate79.7
315
27
%Dietary Fiber17.6
Protein127.6
519
45
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2011)

247 pounds! 


Elevated calf raises 185 x 10 x 3
ATF squats 135 x 10, 185x 10, 185 x 10
Deadlifts 185 x 10 x 3
Leg lifts 100 x 10 x 3
Reverse leg lifts 75 x 10 x 3
Weighted back extersions 35# x 10 x 3
reverse back extensions 10x3

Post workout shake 50 g protein  whey 80% and casein 20% 

going to keep calories low this afternoon I am going to pig out tonight! 

Going out for my Birthday dinner tonight! I'm thinking BBG Ribs and FF's
Nothig else, Just Ribs and Fries! LOL


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2011)

Enjoy tonight bud - you've earned it. Go nuts, just get right back on the bandwagon first thing tomorrow AM. Weigh yourself btw - it's always interesting to see how much you bloat, and how fast it drops.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 4, 2011)

Built said:


> Enjoy tonight bud - you've earned it. Go nuts, just get right back on the bandwagon first thing tomorrow AM. Weigh yourself btw - it's always interesting to see how much you bloat, and how fast it drops.


 
I went up 5.5 pounds !  

Already down 3 pounds 
249 on the scale Monday AM  


My wife had a surprize 50th Birthday party for me with 26 people.  
She had the party catered by the Ribs joint I like,  No French fries  but I made up for it with birthday cake!  

I didn't have a clue about the party and about fell over when 26 people jumped out at me yelling Surprise!,  when I got home from looking at a house my BIL was working on.  (all a set up too) 

Had a great 50th birthday party!


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

I was sore from the leg workout for two days, felling pretty good this Am 

Been nursing a cold since Sunday BLAH 

Upper body workout today with my neighbor

Last two days was a cleanse no real macros to post 

247.5 today


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

workout today 

Fat bench 135 x 10 185 x 10 185 x 6 fail 
Decline bench 95 x 10 95 x 9 95 x 7 fail 
incline bench 135 x 9 135 x 6 135 x 5 fail 
Military press 95x 10 95x 9 95x 7 fail 
Frankenstein DB 20 X 10 20 x 9 15 x 10 fail 
DB flys 20 X 10 20 x 8 15 x 10
Skull chrushers 65 x 10 65x 9 65 x 6 fail 
2 handed seated cable rows 40 X 10 40 x 10 40 x 8 fail 
DB shrugs 60 x 10 60 x 10 60 x 10


PWo Shake 56 grams Whey on Water


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

Birthday meal
saturday
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories2,814
Fat100.7
896
32
%Saturated40.9
364
13
%Polyunsaturated10.3
91
3
%Monounsaturated39.3
351
12
%Carbohydrate367.3
1,446
51
%Dietary Fiber21.5
Protein116.9
472
17
%Alcohol


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunday Fast 

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories120
Fat0.0
0
0
%Saturated0.0
0
0
%Polyunsaturated0.0
0
0
%Monounsaturated0.0
0
0
%Carbohydrate16.0
64
67
%Dietary Fiber0.0
Protein8.0
32
33
%Alcohol


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

Monday 
had to eat at the end of the fast 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories418
Fat28.0
252
60
%Saturated8.0
72
17
%Polyunsaturated1.2
11
3
%Monounsaturated1.3
12
3
%Carbohydrate0.2
1
0
%Dietary Fiber0.0
Protein41.4
168
40
%Alcohol0.0
0
0


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

Today 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,110
Fat42.9
386
34
%Saturated11.5
103
9
%Polyunsaturated3.3
30
3
%Monounsaturated5.5
49
4
%Carbohydrate56.0
224
20
%Dietary Fiber8.0
Protein126.1
511
46
%Alcohol


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

Updated Macros for Tuesday 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,398
Fat56.0
497
35
%Saturated12.9
116
8
%Polyunsaturated6.2
54
4
%Monounsaturated13.2
114
8
%Carbohydrate70.7
283
20
%Dietary Fiber15.8
Protein156.2
629
45
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

*workout today*

Preacher curls  75 x 10, 75 x 10, 75 x 9 
Standing alternating DB curls  20 x 10x 3
Standing BB curls 75x 10 65x 10  65x 9
Alt DB rows 45# 3x 10 

Wide grip lat front pull downs 60x 10 60 x 10 40x 12
Wide grip pull downs behind the head 60x 10 40x 12 40x 10

PWO 46g whey in water

247.5


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

Wednesday macros
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,379
Fat66.2
590
42
%Saturated17.7
159
11
%Polyunsaturated6.9
61
4
%Monounsaturated18.0
159
11
%Carbohydrate58.9
236
17
%Dietary Fiber10.0
Protein138.0
565
41
%Alcohol0.0
0
0


Bike 10.2 miles 44 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday....old man!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Happy Birthday....old man!


 

Thanks BRO! 
 I feel better now then I did a year ago!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

*Thoughts*

A couple of thoughts.  It has been a  6 years since I lifted.  been way too tired ETC. I did Cardio for over a year to build my stamina.  I could do cardio and not feel like i got run over by a truck.  A few months a ago i tried lifting  and was whipped for three days.  I  went on TRT and I am feeling much better!   This week was my first week of three workouts. 

I am sitting hear feeling like you do post workout.  a little tired but energized.   As I am sitting hear I feel my muscles moving.   It is kind of weird.  it feels like my muscles are coming alive again!   I was sore from my leg workout for 2.5 days  tuesday's workout I can feel a little today. 

I am sure my biceps wil be sore tomorrow.  back int he saddle again feel so good!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

*macro's today*

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,367
Fat63.2
568
41
%Saturated18.4
166
12
%Polyunsaturated6.6
59
4
%Monounsaturated14.9
134
10
%Carbohydrate64.4
254
18
%Dietary Fiber12.9
Protein137.0
557
40
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%

Protein 40% Fat 41% Carbs 18%


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> A couple of thoughts.  It has been a  6 years since I lifted.  been way too tired ETC. I did Cardio for over a year to build my stamina.  I could do cardio and not feel like i got run over by a truck.  A few months a ago i tried lifting  and was whipped for three days.  I  went on TRT and I am feeling much better!   This week was my first week of three workouts.
> 
> I am sitting hear feeling like you do post workout.  a little tired but energized.   As I am sitting hear I feel my muscles moving.   It is kind of weird.  it feels like my muscles are coming alive again!   I was sore from my leg workout for 2.5 days  tuesday's workout I can feel a little today.
> 
> I am sure my biceps wil be sore tomorrow.  back int he saddle again feel so good!


TRT is the bomb!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Thanks BRO!
> I feel better now then I did a year ago!


 50 is the new....40, right? 
Glad to hear things are improving!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 50 is the new....40, right?
> Glad to hear things are improving!


 LOL  Yeah Right !


----------



## jagbender (Apr 8, 2011)

13 miles on the Bike today broke 2100 miles total today by 8 = 2108 miles 
Lifting tomorrow

246 on the scale


----------



## jagbender (Apr 8, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,238
Fat43.2
388
31
%Saturated12.0
108
9
%Polyunsaturated3.8
34
3
%Monounsaturated7.7
69
6
%Carbohydrate66.2
260
21
%Dietary Fiber13.7
Protein149.0
603
48
%Alcohol0.0
0
0


----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2011)

Taking the day off lifting today. 

244.5 on the scale today   18 pounds Down 44 to go to meet my first major goal.    Planning on how to keep it off too


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2011)

*Saturday Macros*

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,555
Fat68.8
613
39
%Saturated17.6
158
10
%Polyunsaturated4.7
41
3
%Monounsaturated10.2
88
6
%Carbohydrate85.8
339
22
%Dietary Fiber19.7
Protein152.1
605
39
%Alcohol


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2011)

Sunday Fasting


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2011)

getting warm @ noon 90.9 today 
10 miles 42 minutes on the bike


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2011)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,293
Fat50.2
440
34
%Saturated10.8
96
7
%Polyunsaturated5.5
47
4
%Monounsaturated14.3
121
9
%Carbohydrate79.9
317
24
%Dietary Fiber21.9
Protein139.0
548
42
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Apr 12, 2011)

*today's workout*

Clean and jerk 135,  135, 185, 185, fail
Deadlifts 185x10, 235 x 10, 225x 10
ATF Squats 225x 7,  225x 7,  225x 6
Calf raises 225 x 18,  305x 15,  385 x 9
DB shrugs 60# 10,11,10,10,10,10,10,10 

PWO shake 46 G whey


----------



## jagbender (Apr 12, 2011)

*macro's today*

Calories1,271
Fat38.6
346
27
%Saturated11.6
104
8
%Polyunsaturated2.0
18
1
%Monounsaturated4.3
39
3
%Carbohydrate73.8
289
23
%Dietary Fiber14.6
Protein161.8
645
50
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

I can definatly tell I hit the weights hard yesterday.  I feel some soreness in my back, not a pulled muscle  just awakening!  Feeling pretty good. Planning to lift heavy (as I can)  and short workouts. 
Cardio today probably ride my bike 10 miles on lunch


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

didn't see that you did nice squats AFTER deads....noice!
I bet you ARE whooped.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> didn't see that you did nice squats AFTER deads....noice!
> I bet you ARE whooped.


Yeah I did, I should have done the squats first. felt like mixing it up yesterday


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

*wednesday macros*

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,189
Fat42.5
382
32
%Saturated11.0
99
8
%Polyunsaturated3.9
35
3
%Monounsaturated8.0
72
6
%Carbohydrate70.6
279
23
%Dietary Fiber16.7
Protein137.7
546
45
%Alcohol


----------



## jagbender (Apr 14, 2011)

thinking out loud here 

I have been weight lifting seriously for the last 14 days.  

Eating the same as I have been only adding 46 more grams of Whey on lifting days.  The scale seemd to be stuck @ 244 this week.    Is the weight lifting causing water retention due to inflamation?  I did hit the core, Full body pretty heavy (for me) on Tuesday.    I doubt I can be adding any muscle with the low calorie intake I am on.  I guess I'll just hang with the program for a few more days and see what happens.

I also need some ideas for some lat work and back  today 
Will be doing some cable pull downs  maybe reverse pec deck, weighted back extensions,  seated cable rows.  cannot do Chin ups yet but may hang on the bar and slowly let me self go down.  any ideas would be cool


----------



## jagbender (Apr 14, 2011)

*Leg day!*

Double leg extension  100x15 145x11 145x12

Lying dual leg curl 10 x 75  50 x 15  50 x 10

Medial cable sweep 20#  left leg 15x,15x,15x
                                  right    15x,15x,15x
lateral Cable kick out 20#
                                  left 15x,15x,15x,
                                  right 15x,15x 15x      

40 minutes 

PWO 46 g whey in Water


----------



## jagbender (Apr 15, 2011)

*Yesterday Macro's with Carb up*

I had a carb up yesterday 
1.5 cups raw (then cooked) Oatlmeal, 2 T Honey, 4 cups sugar pops, 1 cup popcorn and 4 cups of almond milk 

regular food during the day 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,992
Fat55.1
491
24
%Saturated11.5
103
5
%Polyunsaturated3.3
28
1
%Monounsaturated4.8
42
2
%Carbohydrate261.3
1,037
51
%Dietary Fiber28.0
Protein126.5
493
24
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Apr 15, 2011)

Rode 15.3 miles today 1hr 3 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Apr 15, 2011)

*Observation*

water weight swings just for kicks 

last night after carb load 249.5
This Am 246
This afternoon after 15 mile ride 242
after protein shake , water and lunch 244

Amazing how much a body can fluctuate in weight so fast!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2011)

Friday Macro's 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,295
Fat52.4
460
35
%Saturated11.6
104
8
%Polyunsaturated5.0
43
3
%Monounsaturated12.8
108
8
%Carbohydrate56.4
223
17
%Dietary Fiber17.6
Protein156.7
619
48
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2011)

Saturday Workout 
Shull Crushers 65# 9,9,8,
Close grip tricep cable rows 60# 9,7,7,
Lateral wide grip cable pull downs 80# 15,11,11
Seated double hand cable rows 100# 10,11,10
Single arm DB kick backs 
L 20# 10,10,10
R 20# 10,10,10
Jockey Rows 80# 10,14,20

PWO 46 g Whey in Water 

Scale 244


----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2011)

Saturday Macros

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,317
Fat39.4
354
27
%Saturated11.8
106
8
%Polyunsaturated1.8
16
1
%Monounsaturated3.7
33
2
%Carbohydrate64.8
257
19
%Dietary Fiber11.3
Protein177.3
715
54
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2011)

jagbender 02-12-2011 said:
			
		

> Currently a Fat Ass!
> Current weight 260






			
				jagbender 04-16-2011 said:
			
		

> Scale 244


----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2011)

15 Miles on my bike today   14.7 miles and hour average 1 hour 4 minutes


----------



## caaraa (Apr 19, 2011)

255.5 today   Rode an hour yesterday 13 miles   it was windy.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 19, 2011)

workout today 
Flat bench 145 x 10, 185 x 6, 165x 7, 165x 8
Decline bench 135 x 10 135x8, 135x 6
Military BB press  65x 12 , 10 7 
Incline bench 135x 0 105 x 0 95x 5
Behind the head lat cable pull downs  70x 20 80x 10 70x10
Front lat cable pull downs 70x 10,10,10
PWO 46 g whey and 2 T super greens with water


----------



## jagbender (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2011)

For some reason I have heen holding my weight steady@ 244-247 since april 6 
I started weight lifting steadily about the same time,  I am @ 245 this AM.  I cannot believe that my body can maintain "weight" on these calories and exercise program. 
I am on TRT and there is a possibility that I may be gaining muscle mass?  I am keeping protein about 150 160 g per day 50% of my diet and the fat and carbs 25% each.  I have an appoointment with my TRT doc today  we will see what he says this afternoon.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2011)

Went to TRT doc today he  said everything looks good, not wo worry about the weightstaying the same for a week  if I am seeing body shape changed (also Built said similar) 
Doing Bloodwork in 3 weeks to see where my levels are. 
I asked if my estrodial went up what would he do? he said he woudl perscribe Anastrozole.  I like this guy more each time I see him !


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Went to TRT doc today he  said everything looks good, not wo worry about the weightstaying the same for a week  if I am seeing body shape changed (also Built said similar)
> Doing Bloodwork in 3 weeks to see where my levels are.
> *I asked if my estrodial went up what would he do? he said he woudl perscribe Anastrozole.  I like this guy more each time I see him !*




Oh that's good news!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh that's good news!


 
Indeed,  I have three months worth stashed for a cycle "later" 

But If I get a script I can get it for 5 bucks!

When I asked doc what if my estradiol goes up?  Doc said "I would perscribe Anastrozole,  what did you think I would do,  cut you off?  and smiled,  But you already new the answer to the question. 

I am starting to feel comfortable about my choice of TRT docs.  I actually had an appt with TRT doc 1 before trT Doc 2.    Doc 1 had me on 100 mg EO week.  When I told him what doc two said   about 140 mg weekly he agreed. 
 I do not think I need to keep seeing both docs.  But had to cover my butt just in case. 

I will stick with Doc #2 and keep sendign Doc 1 the bloodwork FWIW


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally got the scale down to 243 this AM lifting day today probably full body with legs, deads ,squats ETC


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)

workout today 
ATF squats warm up 135 x 10 275 x 5, 225 x 8 , 225 x 8
Dead lifts 275 x 6, 275 x 7,  27 5x 6
Clean and jerk  modified 135 5 reps in a row 
calf raises 385 x 9  305x 12 305x 11

PWO whey 46 g


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)

*workout video for Today  first time videos*






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2011)

243 Again Today.  Finally the scale is  going down.  Usually after a lifting day I am up from the previous day.  It looks like my body is starting to get used to the lifting again and not reatining so much water due to inflamation!


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2011)

Those are some strong lifts, buddy - especially on NO FOOD. Damn!

Some suggestions
Squat: sit back more. You're doing well, nice and deep and you've got good flexibility, but you need to set those hips back more. 
Deads: set the weight down every rep
C&J: your clean is more of a modified upright row, and your jerk is more of a push press. Try just cleans for a while, from a hang, lighter perhaps and really work on the snap. You can similarly try jerks by themselves - look up split jerks and try those. 

Nice work.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2011)

Built said:


> Those are some strong lifts, buddy - especially on NO FOOD. Damn!
> 
> Some suggestions
> Squat: sit back more. You're doing well, nice and deep and you've got good flexibility, but you need to set those hips back more.
> ...


 
Thanks will work on the form(s) mentioned!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 23, 2011)

242 today 17 Miles on the Bike 1.25 hours


----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2011)

Survived Easter feast only up 2 pounds 244 today 
macros yesterday Off the chart.
We had about 20 people over for Dinner had the works Ham scalloped patatoes, green beans, cheese rice broccoli caserole, salad, dinner rolls. We have a Family that lives in Germany next door over and they brought over three home made Authentic German cheese cakes The use a cheese called "quark" instead of Cream cheese or Ricotta. they were wonderful! Back on the plan today!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2011)

Today is the 2 month mark of my cutting program started 2 26-11 260 Pounds 
Today 242 pounds 

Start photos 












2 month progress photos


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice progress there, Jag. How you feeling on the gear?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2011)

Built said:


> Very nice progress there, Jag. How you feeling on the gear?


 Decent,  I really want to see where I am at on my blood level.  I think I gould use a bit more.  not sure though.  I wil get blood work done in a few weeks 

  I  have had a cold for a few days and been tired as hell.  Other that that pretty good.  going to lift today,  lost my spotter  so I will have to improvise a little


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2011)

14.6 Miles on my bike 1 hour 3 minutes today


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2011)

workout today 
Flat bench 135 X 12, 185 x 6, 165x 9, 185x 3
Incline bench 95x 7,6,6,
pec deck 90 x 10,11,10
reverse pec deck 90 x 10,11,9
Seated cable rows 70 x 910,9,8,
Jockey rows 100x 15,12,15
PWO 46g whey in water

242 on the scale this AM


----------



## davegmb (Apr 27, 2011)

Great videos, like the way you have the journal set up and jealous of the squat rack in your garage. Nice little home gym you have yourself there.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome videos!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

macros 4-36-11


GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,327
Fat50.0
440
33
%Saturated9.9
88
7
%Polyunsaturated4.8
41
3
%Monounsaturated12.4
106
8
%Carbohydrate91.8
365
27
%Dietary Fiber24.1
Protein133.6
523
39
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Davegmg and xfaxtor


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

macros 4-27-11
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,343
Fat57.9
513
38
%Saturated16.0
143
11
%Polyunsaturated7.9
69
5
%Monounsaturated19.2
168
13
%Carbohydrate64.9
256
19
%Dietary Fiber17.6
Protein142.8
570
43
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

Went for a short 4.5 miles ride  had a blowout on a tire.  patcher no good had to have a neighbor pick me up.  I have two size tires on my trike and didn't have a spare on board!  replaceing tube and reloadind Co2 cartridges for filler.  I also have a hand pump.   Oh well


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

*4-28-11 macros*


----------



## jagbender (Apr 29, 2011)

241 this AM


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2011)

Holy crap - this whole "not eating" thing is really working for you!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 29, 2011)

Built said:


> Holy crap - this whole "not eating" thing is really working for you!


 

funny how its working  I have upped my calories to about 1350 daily 
not really hungry   been in keto most days.     

My wife is a better indicator of ketosis that the keto stix,  she tells me when I get keto breath


----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2011)

lifting 4-30-11

Dead lift 225x 6, 295x 1, 275x 6,245x7
ATF squats 225x 6,6,7
Leg extersins 120 9,9,8,
reverse leg curls 100 x 7,6,6,
Back extersion w 45# plate 7,7,6
reverse back ectension 10,10,10


PWO 46g whey


----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2011)

4-29-11 macros


----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2011)

4-30-11 macros 





Ride 14.6 miles 1 hour 5 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2011)

Update to my ride today 16.9 miles 1 hour 9 minutes I had to go a li9ttle farther to brea 2200 miles on the bike 
2200.07 today !


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2011)

LOVE the ".07"!


----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2011)

Built said:


> LOVE the ".07"!


 

Its over 22K  LOL


----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2011)

Bike ride 10.12 miles 42.00 minutes 14.4 avg


----------



## jagbender (May 3, 2011)

macros yeaterday 300 calories 90% protien. I was suppose to fast but had casein before bed.
I Coached soccer for two hours last night and ended up playing soccer for about an hour. 
still 241.00 this AM 

I am in Ketosis at moderate levels.


----------



## jagbender (May 3, 2011)

3-2-11 workout 
negative only pull ups (let downs)  5 , 6, 4 (On Builts get started link) 
Shoulder BB press 115 x 9  125x 6 , 5
Standing wide grip cable pull downs 70# 6, 50# 8, 7 
Standing DB press 30# x 9  45x 6 , 6
Narrow grip cable pull downs 503 x 10,7,6,
Atl DB curls 30x 11,7,8,
45# DB tricep press 45# 10,8,6 
PWO shake 46g whey


----------



## jagbender (May 3, 2011)

cardio  10.12 mile ride 39minutes 22 seconds 15.4 mph avg.


----------



## jagbender (May 3, 2011)

5-3-11 macros


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2011)

Still hanging @241


----------



## davegmb (May 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> 3-2-11 workout
> negative only pull ups (let downs) 5 , 6, 4 (On Builts get started link)
> Shoulder BB press 115 x 9 125x 6 , 5
> Standing wide grip cable pull downs 70# 6, 50# 8, 7
> ...


 
Nice workout jag, is this all done at home and if so whats the heaviest DB's you have?


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2011)

Cardio day today trike 17.2 miles, avg 15.1mph 1 hour 8 minutes Post cardio weight 239 of course that is dehydrated, but at least I am seeing the 230's!


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice workout jag, is this all done at home and if so whats the heaviest DB's you have?


All At home my gym photo is posted early in this journal  and there are some vids on page 5? 

60's

Db' 20,30,35,40,45,60's  I also have a set of OLY db's can make up heavier ones too


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (May 5, 2011)

Flat bench 135 x 10 185 x 6 165 x 6 165x 7
Double handed seated rows 120# 11, 11,10
Pec Deck 100# x 12 120x 10, 110x 8
Double leg extension 205 x 8, 170 x 8, 170 x 7
Crunches 21 

PWO 46g whey 30g dextrose


----------



## jagbender (May 5, 2011)

*macros 3-5-11*


----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2011)

240 today !


----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2011)

Cardio 5-6-11 15.25 miles On my trike 59 minutes


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2011)

Went mountain biking today a little over an hour  I bought this frame and built this bike in 1995-96


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

like the bike, i am impressed you built it too


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2011)

I was planning on lifting this AM but my neighbor couldn't make it. I had plans to take my daughter mountain biking. So after riding over an hourthis Am I said can still make a work out 

Short and heavy 

ATF squats 135 x 10, 225 x 6, 225 x 7, 225 x 6

Tried Good mornings 135x 10 Checked the form and I was bending my knees, corrected form 135 x 5, 105 x 8
Standing calf raises 365 x 9, 10, 11

that is all I could handle today after the mountain bike riding


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> like the bike, i am impressed you built it too


Yes everything on that bike was top of the line in the 95 Era,  Rock Shocks, Shimano V brakes, Billet Cranks, Velocity hubs, double butted spokes Mavic  217 Rims, Salsa Skewers, Specialized Team comp Tires and on and on.  

That set me back about 1650.00 back in 1995.  the frame is an illegal copy of a Turner Burner.  The company was forced to quit making them for patent infringments.  

It really felt good to get back on that bike this AM,  I had to replace two spoke niplpes before I went out.  I used Aluminuim nipples and they are breaking, I am replacing them with Chrome plated brass ones as they break.


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2011)

*5-7-11 macro's*


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2011)

Nice mil press Jag!
And! Look who's dropping weight like its a bad habit!
Where in Fl are you?
I'm friends w/ a Spec Forces officer who just made LT Colonel. He's going to South Com (Miami) when he rotates outta here. I'm gonna get his contact info...so when I bail, I can see if knows of any positions at that site.


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2011)

Between Sarasota an d Ft myers


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2011)

*Mothers Day Macro's*


----------



## Built (May 9, 2011)

Looks like a carbup to me!


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2011)

Indeed!  Was good eats too!  Up a couple of pounds as expected.


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2011)

*5-9-11 macros*


----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2011)

My neighbor bailed on my today. I had my wife spot for me today still managed a PR on flat bench since I started lifting again 2-11
Flat bench 135 x 10 205x3 PR. 185 x 6 185 x 7 
Decline Bench 135 x 10 185 x 4 185 x 4
Incline Bench 140 x 0, 90x 2, 70 x 7, 70 x 5 
Pec dec 110 x 8 100 x 12 100 x 10 

PWO 46g whey 

weight this Am 239


----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2011)

*5-10-11 macros*


----------



## davegmb (May 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> My neighbor bailed on my today. I had my wife spot for me today still managed a PR on flat bench since I started lifting again 2-11
> Flat bench 135 x 10 205x3 PR. 185 x 6 185 x 7
> Decline Bench 135 x 10 185 x 4 185 x 4
> Incline Bench 140 x 0, 90x 2, 70 x 7, 70 x 5
> ...


 
Nice bench PR, ive just recently joined the 200lbs club too . Cant believe you can get your wife to spot you, mine would be too worried about breaking a nail haha


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice bench PR, ive just recently joined the 200lbs club too . Cant believe you can get your wife to spot you, mine would be too worried about breaking a nail haha


 
 She was concerned about dropping the weights.  I probably could have made another REP on the 205  but she wanted to grab at the bar.  I told her as long as it is still moving up don't touch it.  When I used to lift with my BIL he would use two fingers to lift the last few inches and really let me go at it.   I knew I could go all out with him  cause if I pooped out he was there to catch the whole bar.   I had to take it "somewhat" easy due to not my wife not  being familiar with proper spotting.  She did a great job and let me get a PR.   I was just glad she came out and spotted me though!

Cardio today 
16.88 MILES ON MY TRIKE 1 HOUR 6 MINUTES 15.3 MPH AVG


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2011)

*5-11-11 macros*


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2011)

*5-11-11 revised 5-11-11 marcos*

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,361
Fat33.0
294
22
%Saturated10.9
97
7
%Polyunsaturated3.9
35
3
%Monounsaturated7.4
65
5
%Carbohydrate88.9
351
26
%Dietary Fiber25.0
Protein177.7
707
52
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

congrats on moving intot he 200's, Jag!
also, if you didn't know...working out w/ a female adds 20% strength to your workouts.


----------



## jagbender (May 12, 2011)

*workout 5-11-11*

Today's workout I tried some new stuff 
Front squats 1st time ever 135 # 8 ,9 10,
Dead lifts 225 x 9 305 x 4 PR, 275 x 5
Double leg extensions   170 x 9,8,7  pr  + 50 POUNDS
Back extensions with 45# plate 12, 12, 11
Crunches 22 PR one more than last time


----------



## jagbender (May 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> congrats on moving intot he 200's, Jag!
> also, if you didn't know...working out w/ a female adds 20% strength to your workouts.


   I wan't waware of that! 

here is a picture of my wife (spotter)


----------



## jagbender (May 12, 2011)

*3-12-11 macros*


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

_Winning!_



jagbender said:


> I wan't waware of that!
> 
> here is a picture of my wife (spotter)


----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _Winning!_


 She's definatly a keeper! We will be celabrating our 24th anniversary  in August


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _Winning!_


what he said!

True statement, Jag-
Go hit the weight pile solo...will do pretty good.
Add your spotter...you will be stronger.


----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> what he said!
> 
> True statement, Jag-
> Go hit the weight pile solo...will do pretty good.
> Add your spotter...you will be stronger.


----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2011)

Cardio today 

trike 14.55 miles 15.4 avg 56:35 minutes


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

For the first time ever i think 135lbs is a grat start with front squats, what kind of grip did you use? i hate both grips haha


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> For the first time ever i think 135lbs is a grat start with front squats, what kind of grip did you use? i hate both grips haha


 
Like a clean


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2011)

*5-14-11 workout*

Single arm cable pull down 70x 12 70x 9, 65x 10
Shoulder press 135 x7, 125x9, 105 x 8
Close grip cable tri press 70# 10 65# 9, 60x9
Isolated Bicep curls 45x9, 45x7, 45x5
Skull crushers 65x 9, 55x 8, 55x 6
Preacher bench W supra bar 68x 9, 68 x 6, 58 x 6 Supra bar weights 18#
Shrugs 60# 12, 12, 12 
Tried to set up for a hamstring ecercise ended up uing the rack and the long pulldown handle for a crutch did 3 then massive cramp, 2 then cramp but I will be adding them eventually 
PWO 46g Whey


----------



## Built (May 14, 2011)

Which hamstring exercise - GHR?


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2011)

Built said:


> Which hamstring exercise - GHR?


 
Something like your GHR posting with a bosu ball We figured out how to use the flatbench and the smith rack to get the same type movement.
There was your video posted and another video using a long pull down bar for a crutch until I get enough strength to do them without it. 
When I tried it I kept getting cramps in the hams so I know i was hitting the right area. 

very tough exercise


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2011)

YouTube Video










Similar to this one Built


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2011)

*5-13-11 macros*


----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2011)

*carb load cheeburger cheeburger!*


----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2011)

*cardio today*

25.4 miles on my trike 14.8 avg MPH 1 hr 42 minutes PR


----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2011)

*Sunday Macros*


----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2011)

*trike ride today*

16.10 miles  15.5 avg 1 hour 2 minutes


----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2011)

*5-16-11 macros*


----------



## spartan1 (May 16, 2011)

Keep up the hard work looks like you are making great progress.


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2011)

*1 Month of the iron magazine photo's*



















Starting to get some bumps!


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2011)

*workout today*

Flat bench 135 x 10, 225 x 1 PR 205 x 3, 185 x 7 185 x 6
Reverse pec deck 100 x 10, 8, 85 x 8
Behind the neck standing Military press 95 x 8, 80 x 9, 80 x 7 
Decline Bench 185 x 3, 165 x3 tweak in shoulder and stopped 
Close grip cable tri press pulldowns 50# 12,9,8,
DB shrugs 60# 18,15,15


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2011)

*5-17-11 macros*


----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2011)

cardio today  57:21 minutes 14.48 miles 15.1 avg


----------



## spartan1 (May 18, 2011)

Nice new pics. It already looks like your program is working. Stay committed and go for it. Make sure you work up your weights slow, because you do not want to end up with an injury. That is the last thing you want to happen.


----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2011)

spartan1 said:


> Nice new pics. It already looks like your program is working. Stay committed and go for it. Make sure you work up your weights slow, because you do not want to end up with an injury. That is the last thing you want to happen.


Thanks Spartan1, I am a Spartan too Granduated from MSU


----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (May 19, 2011)

*workout today*

Deads 135 warm up x 10 315 x 3 got a little pull in my back so I stoppped. I need to Slow down a bit! (i am so hard headed ) 
Double leg ext 180# 10,9,9,
Crunches 30
Front lunges BW 10 20# db's x 10 35# db's x 10
Medial cable sweeps 30# 10 L 10 R 
Latteral Cable sweeps 20# 10 L 10 R 

PWO 46g whey 

238 on the scale this AM


----------



## jagbender (May 19, 2011)

*macros 5-19-11*


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2011)

...look who's getting stronger!


----------



## jagbender (May 20, 2011)

Where?


----------



## jagbender (May 20, 2011)

I am going Kayaking and Camping in the Floida Keys tonight  Be back Monday!


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2011)

Look in the mirror bro...
Kayaking? Sounds fun...always wanted to do that.
Take pics!


----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2011)

Spent the weekend camping on Key Largo FL had wonderful weather. went snorkeling, swimming saw some great local rock band saturday night. 
Felt good to get away for a little. 
Back on the routine today 


here is a video of some small tarpon @ the dock lights, we had a rockin good time saturday. 






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video













Cardio today 15.2 miles 1 hour 1 minute 



239.5 on the scale up a little from camping!


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2011)

*5-23-11 macros*


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2011)

*5-24-11 workout*

Workout today 5-24-11 
had to use the smith machine today no spotter 
Smith Flat bench 110 x 10 180 x 4 160x 6 160 x 5
Decline Smith bench 110 x 10 180 x 6 160 x 5
BB military front press 115 x 3 95 x 7 95 x 7
BO BB rows 95 x 9 135 x 10, 10, 10
seated cable rows 110 x 10, 9, 9 
DB tri press 45# 10 , 11, 10

PWO 46 g whey


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2011)

*5-24-11 macros*


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2011)

*Progress report 3 months from start!*

2-26-11  start weight 260 pounds 
3-26-11 weight 239 pounds


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2011)

Cardio today 14.6 miles avg 15.5 mph 56:19 minutes


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2011)

*Scripts*

Well I have been on HRT for a few months now.  Building a little stash of scrips, waiting to get more fat off. 
have some anastrozle.  
need to get some clomid.


----------



## jagbender (May 26, 2011)

*workout 5-26-11*

WOW what a work out today 
Changed up some things Trying to warm up more before lifting. 
I tried jump rope. WTF that is a lot harder than it looks

I did about 4-5 minutes with several breaks LOL 
Dead lifts 
Bar x 10
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 7
Front squats
135# X 9, 9 ,9 

DB shoulder press 
45# 9
35 12, 8

60# DB Shrugs 20, 20, 20

wide grip lat cable pull downs behind neck
70 x 15 90 x 10 80x 10

46 g whey in water PWO 

238 on the scale this AM 

Today I was really working on perfect form and negatives. i am smoked but feel good!


----------



## jagbender (May 26, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (May 27, 2011)

windy as heck today on the trike Trike 
15.3 miles 1 hr 3 minutes


----------



## RedWindsor (May 28, 2011)

wha a difference in those photos dude, nice job!


----------



## Built (May 28, 2011)

Very nice work, buddy!


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2011)

^ Built approved, Jag!


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Flat bench 135 x 10, *225 x 1 PR* 205 x 3, 185 x 7 185 x 6
> Reverse pec deck 100 x 10, 8, 85 x 8
> Behind the neck standing Military press 95 x 8, 80 x 9, 80 x 7
> Decline Bench 185 x 3, 165 x3 tweak in shoulder and stopped
> ...



And congratulations on the PR!


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)

Good weekend  236.5 this AM


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  It really helps to have a support crew!


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)

a great ride today! broke 2400 miles on the trike! 
best ride to date. 15.2 miles 55 minutes 
16.5 MPH average new PR !!


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2011)

I am taking off a week from lifting for my bicep and my back to rest. Don't know WTF is going on with my Bicep. I woke up last Thursday and got a stabbing pain in my right bicep. Tendons all intact, in fact I didn't even lift the day before. I started the trimmer for my wife the day before. The stabbing pain would not hurt until I reached a certain way, like for my wallet. Now the stabbing pain is gone but the whole are is tender to the touch and slightly swollen. No redness no bruising. I have been taking Motrin 800 mg TID. 
My back is getting better, I pulled both sides of my lower back Thursday. They I went to Universal Orlando and rode rollercoasters all day Saturday. 

Anyway yester day I rocked out my best ride so far. and Today I friggin beat that ride big time 

Today's ride 15.19 miles, 25.7 MPH max speed, 53:51 minutes, average speed ......16.9 MPH. I am friggin rockin this week energy levels are unbelievable! 

236 on the scale


----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2011)

Cardio again today 15.21 miles max MPH 19.4 avg 15.6 MPH 
58:13 minutes 

235.5 this AM


----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2011)

I hit the weights today. My bicep is still bothering me so I am going to work around it for a couple of weeks. Lower back is much better.


Workout today I want light because my back is still a little sore. 
AFT swuats Bar 10X 135 x 10 185 x 10 185 x 10
Standing Calf raises 285 x 8, 10, 10 
Double leg extensions 180 x 5 160 x 8 160 x 8
Crunches 4 sets 11 each


----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2011)

Felt restless today after lifting and going to the beach so I rode 10 miles  39:32 minutes 15.2 avg Max 24.0 MPH


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

hows things, Jags? Some beach therapy is always nice


----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2011)

Burner02
Doing Good man  Hangin with the program!  Losing fat and puttin on some muscle 

HRT adn Keto diet The bomb!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2011)

workout tonight 

Alternating DB curls 15# x 20 20# x 20, 20, 13
Bicep feeling good no stabbing pain still a little tender to the touch. 
DB kickbacks 20# 10, 10,10,
Jockey rows 80x 10,10,10
Narrow grip cable tri press 50# x 12 70x 60 60x 7 
45# DB tri press 7,7,8
wide grip lat pull downs 60# x 15 70x 15 70x 14


Cardio this Afternoon 
Bike ride today 15.2 miles 15.3 MPH 59:49 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2011)

Scaled in this AM 232.5!!! Oh yeah!


----------



## spartan1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like you are making great progress! What was your starting weight?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2011)

spartan1 said:


> Sounds like you are making great progress! What was your starting weight?


 
 2-26-11 262 pounds   

Work out today 

Warm up Bike 2.65 miles 16.6 MPH avg 9:59 minutes 
Going lighter on the weights for a little while, letting this bicep rest and let me back totally heal. I thought my back was felling better until I did squats earlier this week , flaired back up. 
Today I went for Higher reps, fast up, and concentrating on the negatives and perfect form. really got some good burns with the lighter weight

BB Flat bench 135 x 18 , 10, 9
Decline Bench 135 x 6 5 115 x 12
Incline bench 115 x 4, 95 x 4, 95 x 4
DB Incline chest press 35 x 14 , 10 ,9
Flat bench straight arm flys 20 x 5 15# 10 15# 6

PWo 46g whey in water


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2011)

Planned cheat meal last night. I took my DW out for her birthday dinner last night. Nice restaurant on the Charlotte Harbor in Punta Gorda, FL 
I had a very very good meal! We had the staff sing "Happy Birthday" with us and my youngest daughter brought a ribbon that said "it my birthday" on a pink shoulder ribbon and made Mom wear it. DW is kind of shy and we really embarresed her in a good way. 

For Dinner!
10 once NY strip medium rare, Baked sweet potato, Salad, bleu cheese dressing, Dinner rolls (4) with butter, A little Ice cream and cake from my Wife and kids plates. Fat intake was high for the day and calories came in under 3K. I only went up 1.5 pounds so I am happy about that!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2011)

Rode most of that dinner off this afternoon (almost) 


15.21 miles, AVG MPH 16.3 ! time 55:50 minutes!


I weighed 234 this AM after my ride I weighed 230.5
Time to eat!


----------



## spartan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome job you dropped a bunch of weight like 30 pounds. In just under 4 months. That is just Kick Ass. Keep up the hard work and "Always" keep your eye on the prize.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2011)

Just read through almost every page here, good job Jag.

How much was your trike??
I've been interesting getting one for a while


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Just read through almost every page here, good job Jag.
> 
> How much was your trike??
> I've been interesting getting one for a while


 
Thanks 


1100.00 on craigs list. It was like new. Can buy them starting around 1400.00 new on Ebay or Utah trikes . You need to know a bit about bikes to assemble them. Actionbent is made my Performer they are sold under a few names in the US. You can spend 4K on a trike too.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2011)

DW = Darling Wife, _right?_ *Happy Birthday!*



jagbender said:


> Planned cheat meal last night. I took my *DW* out for her birthday dinner last night. Nice restaurant on the Charlotte Harbor in Punta Gorda, FL
> I had a very very good meal! We had the staff sing "Happy Birthday" with us and my youngest daughter brought a ribbon that said "it my birthday" on a pink shoulder ribbon and made Mom wear it. DW is kind of shy and we really embarresed her in a good way.
> 
> For Dinner!
> 10 once NY strip medium rare, Baked sweet potato, Salad, bleu cheese dressing, Dinner rolls (4) with butter, A little Ice cream and cake from my Wife and kids plates. Fat intake was high for the day and calories came in under 3K. *I only went up 1.5 pounds so I am happy about that!*



Excellent!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> DW = Darling Wife, _right?_ *Happy Birthday!*
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!


 

Darling wife Dear wife yep 

Workout this AM 


232 on the scale this AM! 

Workout today. I am avoiding any lower back exercise for another week By back is feeling really good. just a little bit stiff, 
GHR with assist pole 6,8,8 I need to find a better way to lock my legs in for this ecercise. the way I am doing them now my lower legs are not parallel they are angled up. 
Double leg extentions 170 # 9,9,9
Front Lunges w/ 30# db's 10,10,10
Side Lunges 30# Db's 8,10 quit 
Crunches 5 sets of 10

PWO 46 G Whey in water


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2011)

Cardio on the trike today. 
16.84 miles, 1 hour 6 minutes, AVG speed 15.3 MPH, Max speed 19.7, Odometer 2505 miles!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunday Macros


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2011)

Day off No cardio no lifting


----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2011)

back at the lifting today Again no spotter! 

Close grip flat bench 135 x 10,10,7
Wide grip Flat bench 135x 10,10,10
Decline Bench 135 8 , 6, 7 
Incline bench 135 x 1 105 x 3 95 x 6,8,5 
Pec dec 70# 14,10,10,
straight arm DB flies 20# BD 12 15# db's 8,8

Finding it hard to type now 

PWO 46g whey in water


----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2011)

*revised Tuesday Macros*







Got hungry after I went to bed and HAD to eat!


----------



## Built (Jun 15, 2011)

You were still below maintenance.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2011)

Built said:


> You were still below maintenance.


 
indeed!  I ate more last night  and weighed less today 

cardio today Recumbent trike. Hit a piece of glass and punctured a tube! Argh!
15.32 miles max speed 22.3 MPH AVG speed 15.9 MPH 57:39 minutes. 

On the scale today 229 

I am in the 230's OH l yeah! 31 pounds in 2.5 months!


----------



## porky (Jun 15, 2011)

Keep it up bud great progress


----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2011)

Correction! I should have typed 229 pounds in 3.5 months  total of 31 pounds


----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2011)

I mave been laying off the Lower back for two weeks. My back has been feeling good for a week. 
So today I went back on the squats cautiously

ATF squats
Bar 10x 
105 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10
195 x 10
225x 10

Standing Calf raises BB 295 x 11, 315 x 14, 335 x 10
Dual leg extensions LOL I had an extra 45# plate on 
215 x 1 Daym I thought I really smoked my legs on the squats 
180 x 7, 170 x 7, 160 x 8 
Crunches x 40

PWO 46g Whey in water


----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)

Bike today cardio 15.15 miles 18.3 Max speed 15.9 Average speed 57:06 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2011)

6-18-11 workout 
Standing Surpa bar BB Curls 75# x 10, 7, 65# x 10,10
Reverse grip Supra bard curls 45x 10 ,10,10,
DB tricep press behind head 40# x 20, 45# x 10, 60# x 10,10
DB lateral raises 20# 10, 6, 15# x 15
Standing DB hi rows 20# x 9, 15# x 10,10
Wide Grip lat cable pull downs behing the head 60# x 15 90# x 15, 10
seated low cable rows 70# x 20 90# x 15, 10

PWO 46g whey in water


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Correction! I should have typed 229 pounds in 3.5 months total of 31 pounds


----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2011)

Burner02 said:


>


 

Thanks 

Saturday Macros Estimated 2800-2900  30/30/30

We had my Mom's 75th Birthday party last night.  Ate light all day and ate Lasagna and Some killer horseradish crusted Grouper, even had cake and ice cream!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunday Macros


----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2011)

Cardio day on the trike. 23.61 miles.  Max Speed 19.0 MPH. Avg Speed 14.9 MPH. Time 1 hour 35 minutes


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 19, 2011)

seems like built is alot of peoples secrety weapon,very fortunate to have members like that, kudos to your efforts!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> seems like built is alot of peoples secrety weapon,very fortunate to have members like that, kudos to your efforts!


 

Biult and I go back several forums (years)  she is always looking out for me and a great asset to any forum.  She is always willing to help us Fatties become non fatties!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2011)

Back feeling good so I am hitting deadlists today. Building up the weights slowly trying not to pull my lower back again 
135 x 10, 185 x 10, 205 x 10, 255 x 10. 
Jockey rows 90# x 10 70x10, 50 x 10
Single arm cable pull downs 50# 10,8,8


Pwo 46 g whey in water. 

I am thinking on lifting 4 days a week instead of three. I really need to come up with a good 4 day routine

I have been lifting T, TH S


----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2011)

Another got really hungry day yesterday after lifting


----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2011)

Cardio Again today! 96 degrees and Sunny! Its summer in SW Florida. I may have to start riding in the morning before work soon. getting a good tan tho!
15.16 miles max speed 20 mph avg speed 16.5 ! elapsed time 55:01 minutes! 


231 on the scale  up and down up and down.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Back feeling good so I am hitting deadlists today. Building up the weights slowly trying not to pull my lower back again
> 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 205 x 10, 255 x 10.
> Jockey rows 90# x 10 70x10, 50 x 10
> Single arm cable pull downs 50# 10,8,8
> ...


 
Ive just started westside for skinny bastards which is a 3 day program, but the latest one is a 4 day program Jag, so see what you think of that one!

Westside for Skinny Bastards, Part III - DeFranco's Training


----------



## jagbender (Jun 22, 2011)

\

Love this Picture!  


Looking at the program 

Also dusted off my Rob Faigin  HIE book  I need to do some homework!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 22, 2011)

Work out today 6-22-11
Flat Bench bar x 20 135 x 10 185 x 9 205 x 4
Military press BB 95 9,8,8

Decline BB bench 135 x 8, 9, 10

Pec dec 90X x 12 110 x11 130x 7
reverse pec deck 130 x 6 110 x 7 90x 8 , 8

Shrugs 60# db 10,10,10
lawmmower pulls DB 45x 10 , 10, 10

PWO 46 g Whey in Water


----------



## jagbender (Jun 23, 2011)

Well my neighbor who has been off for three weeks decided to show up an lift today. I had lifted last night (upper body) so I decided to do a quick and nasty leg workout today 

Hack squats (first time ever) I was really watching my form and my back 
135# 10,10,10
Front squats 135 9,9,10
Weighted front lunges 45# db's 1 set of ten 
weighted side lunges 45# db's 1 set of 7 
legs absolutley wasted and shaking! 

PWO 46g whey in water 

still up a copuple pounds 232 this Am


----------



## jagbender (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 24, 2011)

Cardio today  On the bike 15.32 Miles, Max speed 19.4, Avg speed 16.0 time 57:28 minutes

228.5 on the scale today! BBBBEEEEOOOOOOTTTTTCCCCCGHHHHHHH


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2011)

Today is 1 day short of 4 months on my program so here are some recent pics 

start 2-26-11












Today 



6-25-11

-25-11f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2011)

Workout Saturday 6-25-11
Warm up Flat bench bar 20X 145 x 8, 225 x 1 205 x 4
45# DB shoulder press 10,7,6,
Straight arm flat bench DB flies 20# 9,7,7,
Preacher curls 75 x 8 55x 9 , 8
Skull crushers 75 # b,b


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2011)

6-24-11





6-24-11


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2011)

dam! Look at the difference! Keep going, Jags!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dam! Look at the difference! Keep going, Jags!


 

Thanks Bro  hard at it! 


Cardio this AM short ride 10 miles, 18.3 max, 15.9 avg, time 37:53 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 27, 2011)

WORKOUT TONIGHT 
Single arm cable pull downs 50# X 10,10, 70# x 10 50# x 10
shoulder width low cable cable rows 50# x 10,10,10
med grip lat pulldowns 50x 10 70x 10 90x 10
DB shrugs 203x 10 30#x 10 45#x 10 60# x 10 60# x 12 45# x 20 30#x25 20#x50


----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2011)

I signed up @ our new community center gym last night with a family membership 
3 months 60.00 ! I am going to go back tonight and try these "machines" Most all of my workouts are free weights and cables. 
I am sure it will take me a while to figure out the machines but they have pictures on the muscle groups they work on. 
Looking forward to that I think, 

Cardio today in the rain! I cannot believe the weather we have been having here in FL cloudy and rainy for the last 3 days. (whaa whaa. I know STFU) 

Broke 2600 mile mark on the trike today! (2614.8 Miles!) 

15.22 miles 19.8 max speed, avg speed 15.9 MPH, 57:29 minutes.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2011)

Going to the gym to check it out!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 28, 2011)

look forward to hearing about this new gym experience


----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> look forward to hearing about this new gym experience


 

Wait no longer! 

I went a public Gym tonight, Broke my cherry so to speak. 

My workout was a mixed bag tonight because I wanted to try the machines I don't have at home. 

I don't really have anything to compair my weights to but I just went for what felt decent and I could maintain form. 
Most machines I messed around a few reps getting the weight and machine set up. 
I didn't rest much between sets, not sure about gym protocol and others waiting sort of thing. 
Leg extension machine 130 x 10 145 d 10 145 x 10
Seated leg curl machine 100 x 10,10,10,20 felt too light
Leg press machine several presses increasing the weight then 280 x 10 , 10, 10
Back extension machine 160 x 10,10,10
Tricep machine 130 x 10,10,10,110x 10
Arm curl machine 100 x 10,9, 90 x 6

total workout time 35 minutes 

PWO 46 g Whey / Casein in water


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)

revised Macro's for Tuesday 
GramsCalories%-CalsCalories1,575
Fat50.0
438
28
%Saturated15.9
141
9
%Polyunsaturated6.2
54
3
%Monounsaturated15.2
131
8
%Carbohydrate101.7
399
25
%Dietary Fiber27.1
Protein191.0
749
47
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fat
(28
%)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carbs
(25
%)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Protein
(47
%)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alcohol
(0
%)


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)

Rocked out some cardio today. 15.44 miles, Time 54:38 minutes, 16.9 AVG speed, I was trying to average 17.0 but could not get it with the wind today. max speed 19.6 MPG

231.5 on the scale


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 30, 2011)

Workout today 
Warm up Push ups 20 
Incline BB bench bar 20 , 95 x 10,9,6, 
Incline DB flies 20# x 10 30# x 10,10,10
Flat BB bench 135 x 10, 8 attempted 9, 6 attempted 7 no spotter. I found a way to lift the BB of the rack kind of like a close grip tricep press then I have to adjust my grip on the bar then proceed. When I went to failure I just ducked my head and let the bar go on the braces, couldn't get it up on the hooks!. No fun without a spotter! 
Flat DB flies 20# x 10 ,9,10 
CG tricep cable pull downs 50# x 14,9,10

PWO 46G whey


----------



## jagbender (Jun 30, 2011)

Gourmet lunch 319 calories 69% protein!
Fresh Ahi Tuna seared to perfection. Fresh Tomato with homemade Balsalmic dressing (no oil) baby greens salad with Parmesean cheese and homemade Balsalmic dressing.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)

More food porn 





Turkey burger with Shiitake Mushrooms, marinara and Parmesean cheese crisp. 




Salad with Tomatoes, Parmesean cheese and Balsalmic


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)

Trike ride 13.2 miles  Rain and I had my Phone! 
49:26 minutes 
AVG 16.0
Max 18.7 MPH 


227.5 today


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Current weight 260
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*GAD-FREAKING-ZOOKS!*_

 Well done, Jag!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2011)

Post from IM contest Journal 20# since the start of IM transfromation 




x~factor said:


> Do you do your own cooking? The food is looking delicious!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss! 20 lbs is a lot for a short period of time. I know it isn't easy!


 
Yes I do my own cooking, I didn't get so Fat eatting bad tastting food. I love to cook They calll mee "Chef Jeff"

Losing the 20#
I hear ya there Bro. I am dealing with loose skin for the first time I bent over the sink this morning to rinse my mouth after brushing my teeth and I noticed a lot of loose skin on my belly. So I had to take a picture! ready for a good laugh! 






I know it takes a while for the skin to recover!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _*GAD-FREAKING-ZOOKS!*_
> 
> Well done, Jag!


Thanks CJ!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2011)

Whats with the food shots in everyones journals making me want to stuff my face haha


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

I have to gongratulate you... Those photos that you've posted are an exemple for everyone...

And I say more: you got a damn good bone structure, have the possibility to become a huge monster of muscle ehehehe keep doing the job man, you chest, biceps and back are beginning to show up, i might say that in more 08 months you'd be unrecognized!


----------



## carmineb (Jul 2, 2011)

I ddint know you had so detailed a journal, always watched your challenge writings.  OMG, lol you are right my friend....  I pray for skin to get back  I tell my wife my belly is starting to look like a woman belly day after childbirth.......  Obviously, you ahve lost a great amount of weight , incredible job...  keep it up....

now, how long does it really take for at least some of teh skin to get back?  neurotic minds need to know!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> I have to gongratulate you... Those photos that you've posted are an exemple for everyone...
> 
> And I say more: you got a damn good bone structure, have the possibility to become a huge monster of muscle ehehehe keep doing the job man, you chest, biceps and back are beginning to show up, i might say that in more 08 months you'd be unrecognized!


 

TREMBO 

Thanks!  That is th plan!  To be 1/2 then man I used to be!  

I should be pretty good sized  Just want to lose the FAT!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I ddint know you had so detailed a journal, always watched your challenge writings. OMG, lol you are right my friend.... I pray for skin to get back I tell my wife my belly is starting to look like a woman belly day after childbirth....... Obviously, you ahve lost a great amount of weight , incredible job... keep it up....
> 
> now, how long does it really take for at least some of teh skin to get back? neurotic minds need to know!!!!


 

I really had to bend over and suck in my belly to make that "funny" photo. 
My belly is not really that loose "yet" 

I here about 1 year minumum for the skin to shrink. Also age has a lot to do with it. 
If I need surgery to remove the loose skin, that will be an option. But my plan is to fill it up with Muscle! LOL


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Whats with the food shots in everyones journals making me want to stuff my face haha


 

I had to counter CJ's food porn with some healthy alternatives LOL 

Also started a thread in Healthy Receipes forum. 

We are having a BBQ on Monday and I am marinating Chicken for 3 days in my Spicy thai peanut butter sauce. will be posting them up soon.

recipie here 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/healthy-recipes/123530-thia-chicken-marinade.html


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

You know how you would handle that skin at your belly? Some specific plan, drug, surgery or method?

I think that is a problem for the most part of the guys that cut some great weight, have you readed something in that subject?

I have a friend in this situation, and he tells me a lot about GH, that it helps a lot in building colagen.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> You know how you would handle that skin at your belly? Some specific plan, drug, surgery or method?
> 
> I think that is a problem for the most part of the guys that cut some great weight, have you readed something in that subject?
> 
> I have a friend in this situation, and he tells me a lot about GH, that it helps a lot in building colagen.


 

My stomach does not really look that bad. I had to suck in my belly to take that picture. 

here is a real picture 






2-26-11 this is what I looked like!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2011)

I even had a little belly when I was 15 years old Picture from 35 years ago! 

Never ever had abs!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

You got the "east european" genetic: very large bones and structure, easy to build muscles and strenght, but a little harder to archive low bf.

But I think that "little harder" is a couple words that don't frighten you, right?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 5, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I even had a little belly when I was 15 years old Picture from 35 years ago!
> 
> Never ever had abs!



Me either! I saw an old picture when I was 12 or 13, I was skinny enough to see a shade of it... but not really. LOL


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I hope everyone had a great weekend! I cooked for our Church Sunday night 137 burgers and 72 hotdogs! I ate about 3 hamburger patties and 2 cheeseburgers. Ate some deserts and enjoyed the night. 
Monday we had a BBQ and had about 10 friends over. I manned the grill and cooked my Thai spicy chicken and some hotdogs. Had my cheats two days in a row. I thought I woudl be really heavy but the scale only went up 4.5 pounds! 

I am whipped I have been on a strict diet since 2-26-11 and lifting and cardio. I have taken a few days off exercise wise and am not lifting today or tomorrow. I need a little break. 

I am back on my diet until the end of IM contest and plan on eating over maintenance for a week and taking another lifting break. 











TREMBO said:


> You got the "east european" genetic: very large bones and structure, easy to build muscles and strenght, but a little harder to archive low bf.
> 
> But I think that "little harder" is a couple words that don't frighten you, right?


 
Definatly hard to get low BF. I have been fighting fat for a long time. 

At 49 years old I finally got HRT going and really kicking the diet and exercise seems to finally be working.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 6, 2011)

Taking a break!  upping the calories and not lifting for a week!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2011)

Enjoy your week off lifting jag


----------



## jagbender (Jul 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> enjoy your week off lifting jag


 
i am trying!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## jaybTX (Jul 10, 2011)

Just read through the entire thread.  Congrats on the wt loss and shaping up.  I recently started TRT and doing research on testosterone brings up tons of weight lifting and steroid sites.  I stumbled across the IM forums and never left.  So much great info here and I view AAS in a whole new light.  Thanks.
-Jason


----------



## jagbender (Jul 11, 2011)

jaybTX said:


> Just read through the entire thread. Congrats on the wt loss and shaping up. I recently started TRT and doing research on testosterone brings up tons of weight lifting and steroid sites. I stumbled across the IM forums and never left. So much great info here and I view AAS in a whole new light. Thanks.
> -Jason


 

It works! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 11, 2011)

OK been eating big for a week and carb loaded Saturday and Sunday. Feeling Rested and going to start cardio and lifting again today.! 

I really needed that break.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 11, 2011)

*Goodwill*

I cleaned out my closet this weekend! Living in FLorida I don't wear pants much. Anyway here are 12 pairs of shorts that are TOO big for me. 

Some are 42 some are 40's I am currently wearing 38's and they are loose. 

I found a couple pairs of 36's and they FIT nice! Also I found a bunch of Shirts that were too small! 

Oh yeah!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 11, 2011)

cardio day after 9 days off. 15.2 Miles AVG 16 MPH MAX 19.8 MPH 56:42 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Jul 11, 2011)

Bye Bye big shorts!


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn brother, I am impressed! Way to go

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Damn brother, I am impressed! Way to go
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
Thanks


Getting there!  Still a long way to go!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

7-12-11


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

Workout today 7-12-11

Got my Tricep rope last week and used it today 

tricep rope pull downs  50#  10,10,10 
Face Pulls 50# 15,15,15
Flat bench 135 x 10, 225x2, 205x 5, 185x 6,5,4 
Incline bench 115x 4, Bad set up  115 x  6,6 
Alt DB curls 30# x 10,10,8
2 handed DB tricep press  60# 10,7,6 

PWO 46g whey in water


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

STARTING to get some guns


----------



## jimmy93 (Jul 13, 2011)

looking grate bro, huge difference looking back to start, keep it up!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> STARTING to get some guns



Hells yeah!!!


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy crap - buddy, you're looking GOOD!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Bye Bye big shorts!



What's that saying, a picture is worth a thousand words?  Great results.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 13, 2011)

jimmy93 said:


> looking grate bro, huge difference looking back to start, keep it up!


 
Thanks




x~factor said:


> Hells yeah!!!


 




Built said:


> Holy crap - buddy, you're looking GOOD!


 
thanks to you help!



Triple Threat said:


> What's that saying, a picture is worth a thousand words? Great results.


 
thanks all!

Just went to the HRT doc and all is well with blood work.   
Saw the uroloigist today too.    
Test levles 837 
Eastrdiol 43  (I wasn't taking any AI)  I am taking .25 mg anastrozole 2 x a week.    
PSA back down to .5
Bloodwork again in 2 months


----------



## jagbender (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats on the awesome progress. You've come a long way in a short time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dude! You've got a Whirlpool!


Lookin' great, amigo- keep it up!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 14, 2011)

Well scale is dropping again 

Cardio today 15.2 miles 59:16 minutes 15.3 average Max 19.1 

Darn windy today.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the awesome progress. You've come a long way in a short time.


 


Burner02 said:


> Dude! You've got a Whirlpool!
> 
> 
> Lookin' great, amigo- keep it up!


 

Thansk Guys.  Come a long way  still a long wat to go!  I do appreceiate the postative comments.  Help me keep the motivation up!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

today was the last day of The IM Challenge.  I lost 22 pounds during the contest.  

I am planning on taking anotjer few days off lifting and eating maintenenace. 

Today.  

tomorrow is my daughters BD party  Think there is some cake and ice cream in my future


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

Three months ago IM challenge Start






Today


----------



## Burr (Jul 15, 2011)

Hang in there Jag, you"re doing good and looking great.

Us thick guys got to stick together


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

Burr said:


> Hang in there Jag, you"re doing good and looking great.
> 
> Us thick guys got to stick together


you bet  come along ways  got a long ways to go 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

ho-lee-crap! yer nekkid and smiling.....
congrats on the weight loss, amigo!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-crap! yer nekkid and smiling.....
> congrats on the weight loss, amigo!


 
Thanks  yes that a smile


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Big ride today 
31.11 miles 15.1 AVG 2:03:04 time Max speed 22.3


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

....that's why someone was smart enough to invent the internal combustion engine...


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ....that's why someone was smart enough to invent the internal combustion engine...


 

My legs are the engine and my gut is the fuel tank!  plenty MPG's left


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2011)

yesterday and today   Not counting calories!  eating anything and everything I want to.  The  2011 IM challenge is done!   

Still planning on cutting about 20-30 pounds, but without a time limit! 

I think I am addicted to working out!  I was suppose to rest and eat and I rode 31 miles Saturday.   Walked about 45 minutes today and swam 1/2 hour.

I finally tore up Sonny's BBQ today for lunch.  I was planning on eating two re orders on the AYCE ribs but only ate one reorder.  I enjoyed the Ribs, Fries, Mac and cheee and Cornbread.    I am sure those macros were bass ackwards!  

Time to relax a little and put the diet and exercise into "lifetime" mode and let thing work out.  It took my 49 years to get as fat as I was.  So I think I can take a year to get the fat off.  Heck that's pushing it a little.  

Thanks TO IM Forum and Sponsors who put together the 2011 challenge.  Made some new friends and learned A LOT!  Alway learning.  

Tomorrow I expect to gains several pounds as I haven't eaten this much carbs in 4 months.  I think I have a buzz!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

OK  I have replenshed Glycogen stores!  238.5 this AM 

Back on the program.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 18, 2011)

whats up jag. I'll starting a log over here now that the contest has finished, and following yours. Trying to think a thread name now.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

Blake's Estate? 
Blake Weight ....
Blake's Addiction? 


I will be following your too! 

BTW Nice job in the IM contest


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

*New PR*

I am changing a few thingsd in my routine lifting shorter adn heavier.  adding more calories and fat

Today I set a PR ATF squats 305 3 reps.  Then I beat it by doing 4 reps right after ! 

ATF squats 135 x 10,  225 x 9  305x 3  305 x 4

BB rows  135 x 10 155 x 9  135 x 10

Power clean 135 x 10,9,10

PWO 46 g whey in water


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

ATF squat 305 after Warm up  and a set @ 225






YouTube Video











305 x 4 reps right after 






YouTube Video











BB rows 135 / 155






YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Power clean






YouTube Video


----------



## bwrag (Jul 18, 2011)

nice squats. you have made huge improvements, keep it up


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice squats. you have made huge improvements, keep it up


 

Thanks, Not bad for and Old man Eh.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

Cardio  30 minutes walking


----------



## x~factor (Jul 18, 2011)

Strong squats!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jags!
Good to 'meet' you!
lookin' good!
if I may...your BO Rows...you look a little rounded over? Back isn't quite straight?
you make it look good-n-easy, amigo!
Keep it up!


----------



## bwrag (Jul 19, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Jags!
> Good to 'meet' you!
> lookin' good!
> if I may...your BO Rows...you look a little rounded over? Back isn't quite straight?
> ...


 

I agree with burner would hate to see you get sidelined with a lower back injury.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Jags!
> Good to 'meet' you!
> lookin' good!
> if I may...your BO Rows...you look a little rounded over? Back isn't quite straight?
> ...


 


bwrag said:


> I agree with burner would hate to see you get sidelined with a lower back injury.


 
Thanks guys I alway apprecate tips on form!  

 I was thinking the same thing as I watched the video.  

the set @  155 I  thought it was too heavy and went back to 135 for the last set


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2011)

cardio today  bike   7.85 miles max 19.7 avg 15.9, 29:38


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

Not like my vote counts, but I got your back on this one brother. Amazing 4 month transformation

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Thanks guys I alway apprecate tips on form!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing as I watched the video.
> 
> the set @ 155 I thought it was too heavy and went back to 135 for the last set


 I've had enough injury setbacks...don't want you to slow down or impede your progress.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Not like my vote counts, but I got your back on this one brother. Amazing 4 month transformation
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

I never considered myself a contender in the IM challenge  
I started my personal Challenge 2-26-11 with a 6 month goal of 60 pounds of fat gone. 

BUT  I started lifting again and gaining strength.   Fat is melting and Muscles are showing.  My personal goal,  To lose the fat and look better than most 50 Y/O men.  I don't think my bodyshape will ever be thin  but I sure will be stout!  We'll see what time brings 

I would like to end up somewhere between 200-210  

I was down  227.5  prior to the contest end  Pigged out for a couple of days and carb loaded  weight went up to 238.5 Monday AM

Down to 235 today


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I've had enough injury setbacks...don't want you to slow down or impede your progress.


 

Yeah and at my age it takes longer to heal  LOL


----------



## x~factor (Jul 20, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> if I may...your BO Rows...you look a little rounded over? Back isn't quite straight?


Maybe you could fix that by looking straight ahead instead of looking at the floor?



jagbender said:


> Yeah and at my age it takes longer to heal  LOL


 I hear ya there, brother!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Maybe you could fix that by looking straight ahead instead of looking at the floor?
> 
> I hear ya there, brother!


 

I'll try that next time!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

Shorter and heavier workout today 
Flat Bench  135 x 10  205 x 6 225 x 3 (thought it was 215)  see video PR 
225 x 3 barely  PR again see video 
Pecdec  100x 10  120 x 10  140 x 6 PR 
DB flies 30# x 6 , 8 x 6  PR


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought this was 215  But look at the plates 45 35 10 each side 






YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

barely got this 





YouTube Video















Pec dec 120 I deleted the 140 by mistake 






YouTube Video











DB flies 






YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (Jul 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> barely got this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks X


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## bwrag (Jul 21, 2011)

Great job. You got a goal you want to hit on bench?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> barely got this


looks like you had one of those 'Oh shit!' moments!
Way to dig deep and lock it out!

BTW: How's the wife liking the new you?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 21, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Great job. You got a goal you want to hit on bench?


 
uuhhhh  
Don't know?  I am just increasing as I can trying to avoid injuries. 

I feel pretty confident that I can hit 245 now with a spotter.  

I am 50 years old and my personal goal is to lose the fat.  Once I am there I ought to look pretty decent.  I am addicted to lifting again so who knows.  Maybe someday I may compete in a local  Senior citizens competition  

With my body style I'll probably look more like a powerlifter that a BB'r

I'll have to look back and see what I used to hit on the bench


----------



## jagbender (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

Cardio last night 30 minutes walking on the beach!
  234 this AM


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

Went to the gym tonight.  My wife and kids are out of town so I decided to stay out of trouble and go to the gym instead of working out at home. 

This was only my second trip to a "gym".  I had to laugh @ myself.  There are 2 different cable pull down machines.  One you face the machine and  and the other you put your back against the pad and face away.  
Well I was facing the machine  when I should have been facing away.  
No biggie.   
But the funniest was these two guys on the smith squat machine.  One  coaching and one listening.  These two were doing squats on the smith machine, Spotting each other and making a lot of noise counting and such coach guy pointing out the fine details of squatting.  They were both squatting about 6 inches down.   But the funiest thing they had a TOTAL of 50 pounds on the bar.    2,  25# plates   I wanted to say something but I bit my tounge.  And I really wanted to throw on 300 pounds and bang out a few ATF reps. 

I didn't bring my note pad so I dont have all the weights. 

It was cool to have a big mirror.


Bi's and Tri's 

Machine Curls  3 sets  
Machine tricep press 3 sets 
low cable curls 3 sets 
Tricep rope pull downs 3 reps 
Alt DB curls 30# 10,10, 25# 10
Two handed tricep push ups behind the head 60# 3 sets 
Single handed tricep press 3 sets


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

7-23-11 macros


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

Carb load this AM at Church Breakfast  

22 mile bike ride  14.7 avg 1:29 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

Weight 232 this AM

I was down to 227.5 a couple of weeks ago   After the IM contest I ate for a weekend and carb loaded gained 10 pounds of water @ 238 pounds 

Intersting thing on my scale It measures % fat and % hydration.    As a trend the hydration levels have been going up (tending to show increase in Muscle % of body mass) 
Fat % has been going down over the last several months 

When I started the scale my program I weighed 262 pounds 38% fat and 44% hydration as an average 

For the last couple of days the scale has been showing 30% fat (lowest ever) and hydration of 62%  highest ever.  

The scale is set for "normal"  not "athlete"    Athelete shows lower % of fat.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 24, 2011)

n ice videos Jag....  I undestand the few pounds after the IM, I am up like 5 since, lol....


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

carmineb said:


> n ice videos Jag.... I undestand the few pounds after the IM, I am up like 5 since, lol....


 
I hear you but the scale is doing weird things! I dont care what I weigh I just want to lose the fat. The scale is showing fat loss and muscle gains. I take my 5 month photo Tuesday! Proof in the pics I guess


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great videos Jag, way to represent us 50 year olds!!! And looking like a powerlifter ain't a bad thing, you have a good base to just be one big dude!!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Great videos Jag, way to represent us 50 year olds!!! And looking like a powerlifter ain't a bad thing, you have a good base to just be one big dude!!


 
Thanks I dont ever think I will be I shredded BBer 

I just want to lose the fat! I am not sure what I will weigh when I get done cutting. I really don't care I just want to be solid!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> looks like you had one of those 'Oh shit!' moments!
> Way to dig deep and lock it out!
> 
> BTW: How's the wife liking the new you?


 

That Bench.  Not really an "Oh shit"  But I really had to dig on that one. 
I have had Oh Shit moments and bailed on a squat once.  At least my catch bars are strong. 

I had no choice on that but to lock it out!  My catch bars were set too low.   My neighbor who is isually my spotter had been on vacation and then got sick. 

I feel confinent I can hit 245 with a spotter I am going to DO that hopefully this week. 




Funny thing I see my shadow and I don't reconize it.  Instead of a upside down light bulb shadow I am "starting" to see a V shape shadow.  It actually startled me the other day  I though someone was behind me in my house  LOL 


Let say she like the effects of the HRT.    Losing 30 pounds of fat does make you junk look bigger.  And with the HRT if don't have to sit on my knuts


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow that last rep on the bench was scary haha. The home gym looks great im very jealous.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Wow that last rep on the bench was scary haha. The home gym looks great im very jealous.


 

It wasn't really scary Just had to F O C U S   LOL 

Thanks on the gym.  I just picked up the bowflex 10-90 # adjustable DB's on Craigs list for a steal 






The deal included the BF bench  but I will sell that cause I already have a good bench


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

*Full body leg destruction*

ATF BB squats  135 x 10, 225 x 9, 295 x 4, 315 x 1 PR 

Deadlifts  135 x 10, 225 x 10, 295 x 3

BB standing calf raises 365 x 10, 365 x 10, 365 x 10

Double leg extensions  180 x 8, 180 x 8, 180 x 7


Crawled into the house for PWO shake!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

congrats on the PR.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> congrats on the PR.


 
Thanks  I wish I had a spotter!  I would risk it a bit more. 
My rack has a smith machine but  I hate using the smith machine!  

I would rather do ATF  BB squats with less  weight without a spotter that use the smith machine.  
I am tempted to remove the Smith rails from the rack!  LOL


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

hey, just checking in....


----------



## dointhemost (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking good my friend ! Keep it going and I know you will


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

carmineb said:


> hey, just checking in....


 


dointhemost said:


> Looking good my friend ! Keep it going and I know you will


 

Thanks guys  

Still here  Plugging along!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Thanks I dont ever think I will be I shredded BBer
> 
> I just want to lose the fat! I am not sure what I will weigh when I get done cutting. I really don't care I just want to be solid!



That's what I wanted for a long time, finally doing it!!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> That's what I wanted for a long time, finally doing it!!


 
Me too! 

Thanks to a lot of help from Peeps here


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

*Fasted cardio  Noon*

Bike again 15.27 miles, 23.3 Max speed, 15.5 AVg speed, 58:41 minutes 

I have been intermittent fasting usually not eating until 10AM  

Yesterday  I lifted @ noon, fasting and did failry well 


Going to  move towards some of the principles in Lean gains program. 

Thanks Built


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Whew, I don't know if I could handle all that cardio without something in my gut. More power to ya!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Whew, I don't know if I could handle all that cardio without something in my gut. More power to ya!


 
My belly is my fuel tank!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## carmineb (Jul 26, 2011)

i need to set myself up on this program that follows your diet....  

Looking good my man....


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

carmineb said:


> i need to set myself up on this program that follows your diet....
> 
> Looking good my man....


 

simple
HRT  
Don't eat 
Exercise like an idiot!

JK


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

*5 months today*

Today is 5 months

I started my own personal challenge 2-26-11 
262 pounds 2-26-11
230 pounds 7-26-11

2-26-11






7-26-11





2-26-11
Side 





7-26-11

side





7-26-11





7-26-11
back


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 26, 2011)

that's dedication man! my eggs and oats in the am are like 1100 cal, gotta start cutting though bf is 13% as of today. Looking forward to see everyone's comp. final pics.picked up a neutral bar today, not as nifty as ur supra-bar, but will be a fun new toy!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> that's dedication man! my eggs and oats in the am are like 1100 cal, gotta start cutting though bf is 13% as of today. Looking forward to see everyone's comp. final pics.picked up a neutral bar today, not as nifty as ur supra-bar, but will be a fun new toy!


 

Not really sure what my body fat is  but it is a lot less than 5 months ago!
1100 for breakfast? WOW


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 27, 2011)

wow dude, you should have a MUCH bigger smile in that second pic! Awesome transformation!And I know your not done yet, Good liftin' to ya!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 27, 2011)

Incredible progress Jag, incredible.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 27, 2011)

great job jag you are turning into a completly diff person. I bet your wife is happy


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> wow dude, you should have a MUCH bigger smile in that second pic! Awesome transformation!And I know your not done yet, Good liftin' to ya!


 



Anabolic5150 said:


> Incredible progress Jag, incredible.


 
Did bench today and re positioned my feet   I set another PR 

will post soon. 



bwrag said:


> great job jag you are turning into a completly diff person. I bet your wife is happy


 
Not a happy as I am!  But she likes the progress.  Ya know when you loose a bunch of fat it makes your junk look bigger    

thanks guys and thank you all for your information and support!  I appreceate the education I gleen from you all!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

workout today Again short and heavy as I can with out injuring myself

Flat BB bench 135 x 10 *245 x 2 *PR, 205 x 6,5,4 
Decline bench 135 x 10. *175 PR* x 6 x 4 longer rest then 7 reps
Straight arm DB flies 15# x 10, 20 # x 8 longer rest 20# x 10

Fed Ex came and I had to see what I got. It was 27 free Detour protein bars! I let them know of a manufacturing problem and they sent me 27 bars 

I had to get back to work

I may get in a little back workout tonight or go to a 4 day workout with these short lifting sessions.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 27, 2011)

plese send detour bars to my address.  they dont fit into your diet program....  lol

j/k....   great job and super nice of the company to send you a few boxes.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

carmineb said:


> plese send detour bars to my address. they dont fit into your diet program.... lol
> 
> j/k.... great job and super nice of the company to send you a few boxes.


 

Yeah it was  I should have asked for different flavors though  LOL


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Yeah it was  I should have asked for different flavors though  LOL


Do those Detour bars taste any good? Once in awhile I can't have my beloved preWO CC and I need something in a pinch.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Do those Detour bars taste any good? Once in awhile I can't have my beloved preWO CC and I need something in a pinch.


 

They are pretty good. Protein bars used to be pretty nasty. 

A "little" too sweet. 

I usually don't buy them but I have been wanting a sweet snack.

Now I have more that I can eat in a long time. 

I called the Detour company to report that the bars I bought as Sam's Club the Caramel was leaking out of them, making them messy to eat. 

So I took some pictures and sent them to C/S they sent 27 bars free. They could not get the Sam's pack to me. 

The funny part I received the package today. And let C/S Know I got them but the original box was damaged and Fed Ex had repacked them. 

The Detour bars appeared to be undamaged, C/S Asked if there was Ice packs in the box. No Ice packs. So they wanted more pics

















So I sent more pics and C/S is attempting to send more! 


I asked them NOT to send the Peanut Caramel.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2011)

good job on the PR's jags!
Always makes a day that much better!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> good job on the PR's jags!
> Always makes a day that much better!


 
Thanks, 5150 reccomended I plant my feet and I figured a different foot postion which made me more stable. I hit the 245 2 reps without a spotter. I know I can 1RM more! I am happy with my gains on such low calories! 

I ate big yesterday (for me)


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

*fasted cardio*

Cardio day bike 15.27 miles, max speed 18.1, AVG 15.4, time 59:18 
been fasting till noon both on lifting days and cardio days.  I exercise @ noon daily 

macros


----------



## carmineb (Jul 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> simple
> HRT
> Don't eat
> Exercise like an idiot!
> ...


 

lol  just saw that comment.  What I MEANT to ask was I need to set myself up on the software program you use so I can follow MY diet better....  but ya, dont eat, exercise like an idiot is a good place to start.  roflmao


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


>


 
You got me sweating it, I love your diet! I would release the burger status for a breast, but the rest is great.  I have a once every other week drink, so alcohol is fine...when it starts tasting too good, time to give it up.
Jag, I am truly impressed, your photos have shown that your true endurance and devotion to self improve have done paid off!  Thank you, for showing us that it is indeed not a joke and that true devotion is making your life shed some new light on life! and that here is indeed a nice place to do it with.

 Fantastic Work!!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the diet too. I never even considered swapping cottage cheese for ricotta. And the turkey burgers, are you buying ground turkey and making those badboys yourself, or the frozen variety?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

thank you very much!  
the turkey burgers are 95 percent 
 Lean and 5 percent fat  
they are also reasonably priced 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

jennie o brand  at sam's club  12 1 third pound burgers 4  12.00

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I like the diet too. I never even considered swapping cottage cheese for ricotta. And the turkey burgers, are you buying ground turkey and making those badboys yourself, or the frozen variety?


 

I love the ricotta in a chocolate shake with extra cocoa powder,  kind of tastes like chocolate cheesecake!


Most of my  baby spinach goes into my shakes  I got tired of eating so much and I tried it in a shake.  Add a little unsweetened cocoa powder and you cannot taste it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I love the ricotta in a chocolate shake with extra cocoa powder,  kind of tastes like chocolate cheesecake!
> 
> 
> Most of my  baby spinach goes into my shakes  I got tired of eating so much and I tried it in a shake.  Add a little unsweetened cocoa powder and you cannot taste it.



Damn, that sounds good! Wish I had read this before I did my shake just now, cuz I went to the store earlier and picked up some ricotta.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

I go through 4 pounds of spinach adn two pounds of salad greens 
I usually add 1/2 cup a 3 T of cocoa powder 1 scoop whey 1 scoop casein crushed ice and enough water to mix it. I like it thicke like a milk shake. It satisfies that way. 

last night I have a burger and a shake (no fries) but could make sweet potato fries in the oven. which are pretty good. I love to figure out how to take my fat foods and make a healty version of them. 
Chocolate protein shake with ricotta  and turkey burger on WW. Much better option than Fast food! 



Or like coconut cream pie  pudding MMMM 
*Here*




glad I live close to sam's club. 

The extra Cocoa powder adds flavor as well as antioxidents too! 
I buy that at Sam's Club too. I am single handed maike Sam walton money in the grave.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice! That sounds great. 

I guess ricotta can't really_ replace_ cottage cheese in my diet though as ricotta is a source of whey and not casein. I'm still gonna eat it though.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Nice! That sounds great.
> 
> I guess ricotta can't really_ replace_ cottage cheese in my diet though as ricotta is a source of whey and not casein. I'm still gonna eat it though.


 

I love the flavor!  I have been trying to up my fats and cals  and that has been a little treat!


----------



## carmineb (Jul 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Nice! That sounds great.
> 
> I guess ricotta can't really_ replace_ cottage cheese in my diet though as ricotta is a source of whey and not casein. I'm still gonna eat it though.


 

I love ricotta sandwiches.  put a heap in the middle of two slices of wonder bread, lol, people think I am nuts...  HAd baked macaroni tongiht, it was basically ricota spaghetti and somethihng else my wife put in to bind it a little.  wsant bad, pretty good.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I love ricotta sandwiches. put a heap in the middle of two slices of wonder bread, lol, people think I am nuts... HAd baked macaroni tongiht, it was basically ricota spaghetti and somethihng else my wife put in to bind it a little. wsant bad, pretty good.


 
I love ricotta !  pasta mmmmmmmmm


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

decided not to lift today.  I had to cut down a couple of palm trees.  tht was enough work for today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

dam...now I want to try it....how 'bout come out here and who these folks at the chow hall how to make it? that would be....super.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I love ricotta sandwiches.  put a heap in the middle of two slices of wonder bread, lol, people think I am nuts...  HAd baked macaroni tongiht, it was basically ricota spaghetti and somethihng else my wife put in to bind it a little.  wsant bad, pretty good.



Hah, I can't say it sounds great. lol. I might try it though.



Burner02 said:


> dam...now I want to try it....how 'bout come out here and who these folks at the chow hall how to make it? that would be....super.



Ricotta?

I pan fried mine in a little butter. I use the measuring cup to scoop it out, pack it in real good and pop it out in the pan. Brown each side, touch of garlic and some pepper and BAM, fried ricotta balls. If I had remembered to pick up evoo yesterday I would have drizzled some on top.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 30, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Hah, I can't say it sounds great. lol. I might try it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fried ricotta balls sounds good  maybe with a little maranara!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dam...now I want to try it....how 'bout come out here and who these folks at the chow hall how to make it? that would be....super.


 

you fly me out there I'd be glad to cook !


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Fried ricotta balls sounds good  maybe with a little maranara!



Yup! Then you're halfway to a calzone!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> you fly me out there I'd be glad to cook !


 c'mon Jags! I've got an  extra room in my b-hut, 10 second walk to the gym, 45 sec walk to the chow hall. (100 yard walk to the latrine....but nothing's perfect)
it'll be.....fun.

Dinner tonight....yeah....ever walk into a place hungry, see/smell dinner and lose appetite? Hear your stomach sigh?
You'd think I'd be skinny cause of that.....


----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> c'mon Jags! I've got an extra room in my b-hut, 10 second walk to the gym, 45 sec walk to the chow hall. (100 yard walk to the latrine....but nothing's perfect)
> it'll be.....fun.
> 
> Dinner tonight....yeah....ever walk into a place hungry, see/smell dinner and lose appetite? Hear your stomach sigh?
> You'd think I'd be skinny cause of that.....


 
I hear ya.

  You get over to FL  I'll take you out kayak fishing and then we'll cook up the catch.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 31, 2011)

hows your week looking Jag?


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

You can send some of that italian my way any day, preferably sundays though


----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> hows your week looking Jag?


 
Week went well,  I didn't lift Friday   But all friday night saturday and Sunday I worked in the yard  Took two  25 foot palms out,  One I pulled out  with my truck  and the other broke off,  I had to dig down and cut it off with a chain saw.  Removed the kids playset for that was rotting, took down the trampoline that was on its last legs,  Filled holes from trees and fort shoveled a yard of dirt.  Power raked the yard removed 1/3 of the sod that was over run with weeds, planted grass seed. moved the dog fence wire to keep the dog off the new grass. replaced a sprinkler head. 
added drain tubes to the down spouts,  cleaned the underground drain for the pool, vacuumed the pool. cut the grass, took metal from trampoline to 
the recycle center. 

Still have to Clean the gutters, Get the old man to pick up the old fort to get it or break it into firewood.  Powerwash the deck.  Check the freon in the truck.  on  and on 

My wife and kids come home 8-9-11  so I am still enjoying the peace and quite. 

Went to Sonn'ylast night  and had BBQ chicken, Fries,  mac and cheese and garlic bread,  

Other than that it was a pretty relaxing weekend  

Needless to say I went to bed @ 10 PM last night and Am glad to be at work 


bwrag said:


> You can send some of that italian my way any day, preferably sundays though


 
I am a pretty good cook,  was professional for a while.  That is how I got so FAT  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2011)

*Full body*

I took off the weekend from Lifting but worked my butt off. 

Anyway I decided to lift. i am fasting till noo now and exercising @ noon when possible either lifting or cardio. 

Today

Deads 185 x 10 , 225 x 10, 275 x 5 325 x 1 PR 

Hang cleans first time! 135# 5, 6, 6 
I want to check form I seem to roll the weight onto the balls of my feet as I lift I think that is OK. 

ATF squats 225 x 6 , 6, 7

PW0 46g whey


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh hell yeah! I love me some Sonny's! Sign me up for some all-you-can-eat pulled pork and keep the Texas Toast and Sweet Teas coming!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Oh hell yeah! I love me some Sonny's! Sign me up for some all-you-can-eat pulled pork and keep the Texas Toast and Sweet Teas coming!


 

They had AYCE chicken last night so I am a cheap ass and had chicken  didn't eat the skin LOL 

But I they have the best Fries! 

I made up for not eating the skin double in fries  !


----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to see that after a well deserved weekend you are back at it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I took off the weekend from Lifting but worked my butt off.
> 
> Anyway I decided to lift. i am fasting till noo now and exercising @ noon when possible either lifting or cardio.
> 
> ...



Nice work!!   I like the workout.  Congrats on the PR


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 1, 2011)

if you like sweet patatoe fries try simply washing  a sweet potatoe and slicing it into chips, VERY good raw & crunchy


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> if you like sweet patatoe fries try simply washing a sweet potatoe and slicing it into chips, VERY good raw & crunchy


 
I'll try that


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

Cardio today 
bike 14.61 miles max 17.3 avg 14.6 time 59.52 minutes 

friggin Florida rain storm blew in All sunny when I left them massive winds and about 10 minutes of heavy rain. I was almost dry before I got home


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Cardio today
> bike 14.61 miles max 17.3 avg 14.6 time 59.52 minutes
> 
> friggin Florida rain storm blew in All sunny when I left them massive winds and about 10 minutes of heavy rain. I was almost dry before I got home



Hah, same thing happened over here too. Sunny leaving work, deluge on the way to the gym.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Hah, same thing happened over here too. Sunny leaving work, deluge on the way to the gym.


 Probably the same front  LOL


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

we got deluge in Boston right now....lets hope the parking at the gym isnt going to be a walk....


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

carmineb said:


> we got deluge in Boston right now....lets hope the parking at the gym isnt going to be a walk....


 

last time I checked "Skin"  is water proof!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> last time I checked "Skin" is water proof!


 

especially thick skin with blubber, fats and water dont mix well.  lol


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

carmineb said:


> especially thick skin with blubber, fats and water dont mix well. lol


 

I guess we dont have to worry about getting too wet then 

YET!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

8-2-11








8-3-11


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> You get over to FL I'll take you out kayak fishing and then we'll cook up the catch.


 deal!
-or-
you eat the catch....I'll have a steak on stand by.... (not a big fish person)


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Cardio today
> bike 14.61 miles max 17.3 avg 14.6 time 59.52 minutes
> 
> friggin Florida rain storm blew in All sunny when I left them massive winds and about 10 minutes of heavy rain. I was almost dry before I got home


 
Funny, was just listening to Rory Mcilroy on a sports news channel saying hes moving to Florida to get away from the bad weather in Ireland.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Funny, was just listening to Rory Mcilroy on a sports news channel saying hes moving to Florida to get away from the bad weather in Ireland.


 
Ireland I visualise from movies and stuff (never been there)   rainey and cloudy most of the time.  
Our rains here in the Summer are short and intense,  unless we have a hurricane in the area (within 300 miles) they we can get rain for days.  
Still 95% sunny.  
When I moved down here the City in MI  it was voted the "cloudiest" city in AMERICA that year. Even worse than the Seattle area. 

I love the sunshine! Hate the drab grey skies all the time in MI. 

I love the Summer in Michigan,  it was the OTHER 11 months that sucked!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2011)

...but the humidity? Its kinda BAD there...isn't it?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

We are strange in the United Kingdom though! we whinge about the weather all the time, but when we get a run of warm days we moan some more that it's too hot.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> We are strange in the United Kingdom though! we whinge about the weather all the time, but when we get a run of warm days we moan some more that it's too hot.


 
I hear you there my Family up North in Michigan complain about the temperature above 80 and set their air conditioner @ 70 degrees 

in Florida we complain when it gets below 70 and run our A/C @ 78 degrees


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 4, 2011)

Great point about weather, as you too in Florida have that humitity.  That is indeed a wet at times and ugly thing for some of westerners.

sticky, hot mess!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

Fasting 
chest / shoulder workout today  short


DB "6 way" 15# db's  10, 10, 6    CANNOT REMEMBER WHO POSTED THAT VIDEO   BUT THAT IS AN AWESOME EXERCISE

Incline DB press   35 x 10,  45 x 10, 55 x 10, 60 x 7

DB pullovers 60# 10,9,9,

preacher bench curls (supra bar) 75#  6,7,5

PWO 46 g whey with skim milk


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Fasting
> chest / shoulder workout today  short
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot all about pullovers! Nice looking workout!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...but the humidity? Its kinda BAD there...isn't it?


 

WHAAAATTTT humidity?  you mean like when you get out of the car and your glasses fog up?  

Believe it or not it does not bother me.  Our neighbors house is a rental unit.  He lives in Germany and rents to Germans.  I am the caretaker for the house so occasionally the renters come over for a problem. 
Anywhay this renter came over earlier this week.  he was so sweaty that his hands were wet.  I asked him how he like the weather  he saif it was 
waaaarrrmmm.  When I first moved here I would get soaked in a minute outside in the summer.  Today I lifted in my garage  I sweaty but not any worse that anyone else in a gym


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I forgot all about pullovers! Nice looking workout!


 

The pull overs and the 6 ways were a different twist today.  both were awesome


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

*this kid is going to be a bad ass*

I friend of mine his son Ayden  @ 3 years old


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> sticky, hot mess!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## carmineb (Aug 4, 2011)

what is a 6 way?  I've heard of a 3 way but never a 6 way....  must be twice the fun.  lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

Carmineb, google John meadows 6 ways shoulder exercise and all will become clear! Just a mixture of front and lateral raises.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 5, 2011)

ok  thank u


----------



## carmineb (Aug 5, 2011)

just checked em out.  lol  OMG, I didnt know they had a name for that one.  I warm up my shoulders before a heavy shoulder workout with 2 1/2's plates and with5 lb plates and I do exactly the same movements but standing, teh video I saw was sitting..  That is too funny.....   I might try those for burnouts at the end of a session instead of pulley next time and see what happens.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

here is the one 

It looks like 7.5 (KG) db's  I thought I was weak using 15# DB's yesterday  LOL 







YouTube Video


----------



## carmineb (Aug 5, 2011)

i would NOT use heavy weight on those.  I might go as high as 40s for seated side laers for 6 reps but I would tone those down to 15-20s just cuz we got 2 rotor cuffs to deal with in that movement I think and I'd rather use a lighter weight and burn em out than strain them, as it is my elbows are getting tendonitis a little and my shoulders need a good warming up before I can do any substantial workout.  getting old, feeling it but looking the other way....  Isnt that the definition of wreckless?  lol


----------



## carmineb (Aug 5, 2011)

jagbender said:


> here is the one
> 
> It looks like 7.5 (KG) db's I thought I was weak using 15# DB's yesterday LOL
> 
> ...


 

did anyone notice the gym in this video?  the seated things they are on, how dumbells are put away like in a bookcase.  I would be afraid of sweating and getting some sweat on the floor or grunting, I dont know....  I like my gyms down and dirty  and the ability to drop the dumbells from waist high and not be concerned with denting the white floor.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

carmineb said:


> did anyone notice the gym in this video? the seated things they are on, how dumbells are put away like in a bookcase. I would be afraid of sweating and getting some sweat on the floor or grunting, I dont know.... I like my gyms down and dirty and the ability to drop the dumbells from waist high and not be concerned with denting the white floor.


 what???? you sir...are a DB dropper? Foul, sir.....just foul!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

I remember throwing my db's once after a heavy set of inclines, they bounced and hit the man next to me in the shin! He was alot bigger and angrier then me, I still can't look him in the eye haha! Needless to say I'm very careful with where I put my db,s now!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

carmineb said:


> what is a 6 way? I've heard of a 3 way but never a 6 way.... must be twice the fun. lol


this sir...is everyman's dream. There are twins involved. So carb up. take your multi-vit and drink pineapple juice.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

....and take pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

burner02 said:


> ....and take pics or it didn't happen!


 

lol


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

Cardio day   Bike 15.22 miles, max speed 20.7,  avg speed, 14.7 
time1:01:52   Very windy, got rained on twice, almost dry by the time I got home.  

next ride I wI will have 2800 miles~


----------



## jagbender (Aug 6, 2011)

Exercise today 2 pound sledge hammer rip apart kids play house 1.0 hours
yard work all day


----------



## carmineb (Aug 6, 2011)

still maintaining a tight diet i see....


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 6, 2011)

I respect the hell out of your dedication, I would die on 1800 calories a day.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2011)

Actually fgor the last couple of week 1800 is up! 

Still feel pretty good. 

Weight is staying the same  231-232 ish  seeing body comp changes


----------



## bwrag (Aug 8, 2011)

great dedication and progress


----------



## carmineb (Aug 8, 2011)

bwrag said:


> great dedication and progress


Ditto


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

bwrag said:


> great dedication and progress


 


carmineb said:


> Ditto


 

thanks guys 

Starting to look forward to a vacation! 

Going to Nags Head NC next Saturday.  taking a week off and going to hit the beach and some good seafood.  

lifting this afternoon will post up later


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

workout today 
double handed seated cable rows  50# x 15  100x 15,15,12
single hand Dumbell rows 50# x 10 65 x 50 70 x10
single arm cable pull downs  50#    3 set of 10
DB shrugs 80# x 8 70 x 10 70 x 10
Farmer walk!  new one!  90# db's 80 feet,  90# 60 feet 90# 20 feet

PWO 48G whey / casein blend


----------



## bwrag (Aug 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


> workout today
> double handed seated cable rows 50# x 15 100x 15,15,12
> single hand Dumbell rows 50# x 10 65 x 50 70 x10
> single arm cable pull downs 50# 3 set of 10
> ...


 

Try it with fat gripz. forearms will be on fire


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


> workout today
> double handed seated cable rows 50# x 15 100x 15,15,12
> single hand Dumbell rows 50# x 10 65 x 50 70 x10
> single arm cable pull downs 50# 3 set of 10
> ...


 
 You've go me... What is Farmer Walk????


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

Farmers walk done in Stronman competitions can be done with about anything heavy 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Try it with fat gripz. forearms will be on fire


 
I was using my bowflex 10-90's they have a bigger that normal grips 
and yes my forearms were smokin

Looked up fat gripz I don't think I could hold 90's with those on!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2011)

WTG on the farmers walks! And I know using a fat bar is awesome, fat gripz look badass. totally getting some.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 9, 2011)

I have upped my calories to 1800-2100 honest calories a day. I have been working out shorter and heavy. Cardio the same 3 x a week. 
I am confused a little bit. I have remained @ 233 average weight for 3 weeks. you can see what I have been eating on my journal. been really clean except one day a week.

I am not sure if I am still losing fat or not? 
gaining strength on lifts and been trying new things to mix it up. 

Really I haven't seen much change in the last 3-4 weeks. 
I got a little burned out towards the end of the IM and took a week off lifting.  the lowest weight recently was 227 a few weeks ago.  
now averaging 233. 

I keep telling myself that 2000 calories a day is definatly a deficit and to keep doing what I have been doing. 
I also am trying to tell myself that I am not in a race and that I want to do this, eat right, exercise and lift a life time. 




Any thoughts


----------



## jagbender (Aug 9, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> WTG on the farmers walks! And I know using a fat bar is awesome, fat gripz look badass. totally getting some.


 
The farmer walks remind me of when I was a kid and was a block mason laborer.  We used to haul 45# blocks in each hand all day long. 
I know that is where I built up my Popeye forearms.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 9, 2011)

I had my spotter today made some attemtps

Flat bench 135 x 12 warm up 
275 x 0
255 x 0 
255 x 0
225 x 1 attempted 2

took alittle more rest time 
225 x 2   spotter finger assist on last rep 

Decline bench

155 x 10 
155 x 10 
175 x 7 (PR)  att+empted 8 

barbell inclime Bench press medium grip

135 x 6
135 x 6
115 x 6 attempted 7 
115x 7 attempted  8


PWO 48 G whey / casein blend in water


----------



## jagbender (Aug 9, 2011)

Cardio this evening, lovely evening  started raining about 15 minutes in.  

Bike   
10.07 miles, max 17.4,  14.9 avg,  40:31 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Aug 10, 2011)

Rained out on my ride today so I lifted 

Pec Dec   100#  10,10,10
Reverse pec Dec 100# 10,10,10
B.O. BB rows 115 x10 135 x 10 115 x 10 
Big Circles using Oly plates instead of medicine ball  35# plate 5L 5R,  45# plate 5L 5R,  35# plate 5L 5R
Face pulls 50# 20,20,20
DB shrugs 70#  10,10,10

PWO 48 g whey / casein in water


----------



## x~factor (Aug 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I had my spotter today made some attemtps
> 
> Flat bench 135 x 12 warm up
> 275 x 0
> ...



What's the reasoning behind going 275 lbs off the bat instead of pyramiding up to it?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What's the reasoning behind going 275 lbs off the bat instead of pyramiding up to it?


 
Just cause I thought I could do it  LOL 

Maybe I'll try working up to it next time


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

catching up on my macros 8-8-11


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

8-9-11


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

8-10-11


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I respect the hell out of your dedication, I would die on 1800 calories a day.



Ditto and ditto!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

I am hungrier on 1800-2000 calories a day than I was on 14-1500

weird. 

Weight staying the same 232 

Looking forward to Vacation been over a year since I took time off work 

I just got a tether program for my phone and I can run my laptop off my android!  I used to have Tether for blackberry,  but this android phone  tether are MUCH faster that the BB!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2011)

just noticed decline bench in your workouts, not tried this one for ages. How much difference is there between your decline, flat and incline bench?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 12, 2011)

Flat bench 225
Decline 175
Incline 155


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2011)

really? Your decline is less than your flat?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> really? Your decline is less than your flat?


 
I havent really tried more weight on the decline  mostly due to not having a spotter to get the bar unracked.  
I have to be gentle on my shoulders.  I haven't injured them yet (this go around with the weightsd) and I sure don't want to


----------



## jagbender (Aug 12, 2011)

automatic response:

I will be out of the office and returning 8-22-11.  I will be enjoying a week on the beach! 
in the mean time call someone who cares.  I am on VACATION!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## ovr40 (Aug 13, 2011)

nice will power man! 1700 ! Turkey burgers are so lean, i can't walk away from them or they burn.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> nice will power man! 1700 ! Turkey burgers are so lean, i can't walk away from them or they burn.


 so true!

Well we made it to Nags Head NC last night .  Beach house right on the atlantic!  awesome view.


----------



## iron2 (Aug 14, 2011)

awsome job so far bro...keep up the good work....enjoy ur vacation


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 14, 2011)

the only thing would make that pic better is me in the background on my surfboard, i guess i would need a wave too.  ENJOY!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 19, 2011)

Had some nice waves. Taught my youngest to boogy board. Toured like tourists. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I havent really tried more weight on the decline mostly due to not having a spotter to get the bar unracked.
> I have to be gentle on my shoulders. I haven't injured them yet (this go around with the weightsd) and I sure don't want to


 Understandable.
I got stuck under decline once...ended up having to hold the bar until some dude finally walked past (late in the evening) and say: uh...little help here...

looks like you are having a great vaca, amigo.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice pictures I'm very jealous, the weather is dreadful here!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2011)

well I am back from Vacation!  had a nice week on the outer banks of NC 
spent many hours on the beach and acting like a tourist! 
Ate some great seafood and NC BBQ.  I gained about 7 pounds!   I needed to take a break aned eat above maintenance.  been back on the diet since Saturday PM.  

Went for a bike ride yesterday 15 miles in about an hour. 

I found out I could jog while on vacation.  I ended up jogging 2.5 miles on the beach nonstop and walked several miles daily.  

back to work sucks but I am blessed to have a job!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome back! You came home just in time to prepare for Irene!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Welcome back! You came home just in time to prepare for Irene!


 
Yep I was just watching the weather!  Looks like you might have a better chance of getting hit than me.  Will have to look at the models tomorrow AM


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2011)

welcome back! i've got a girl-friend in NC who keeps telling me I need to go visit.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

welcome back that vacation weight will melt off quickly


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2011)

15.2 Miles 15.6 Avg 58.05 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> welcome back! i've got a girl-friend in NC who keeps telling me I need to go visit.


 
The Outer Banks were cool Saw the Wright brother monument, Cape Hatterus Lighthouse, Kitty Hawk and a few other tourist attractions 



bwrag said:


> welcome back that vacation weight will melt off quickly


 
indeed already dropped back to 231 after my cardio today. going to go Keto a few days and see if I can burn some fat.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

Cardio day again today  15.22 miles 15.3 average  time 59:49
Still trying to stay in ketosis.  Not lifting this week due to a minor shoulder injury from a shoulder machine at the hotel.  I hate machines. 

Post cardio 231 pounds


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## carmineb (Aug 24, 2011)

no shit JAg, you are at 231..  I better get off my ass before you pass me  

great job my friend


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

Thursday Macros


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Jags! Heck yeah! I want to stand where the Wright Bros flew! I love stuff like that.


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2011)

mmmmm I really like Detour bars. they are so yummy!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

we get Cliff bars here for free


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Jags! Heck yeah! I want to stand where the Wright Bros flew! I love stuff like that.


 
it was cool  Glad I am not there this week  The Weather Chanel is shooting TV from the same Beach I was on 



katt said:


> mmmmm I really like Detour bars. they are so yummy!


 
me too 



Burner02 said:


> we get Cliff bars here for free


 
one small benifit eh.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

Cardio day again getting some 15-20 mile an hour winds from Irene the hurricane. slowed me down today a little.  
15.1 miles 14.8 average time 1:01: 14

shoulder feeling better and probably will do some full body tomorrow AM 

Going to be a squat fest!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

katt said:


> mmmmm I really like Detour bars. they are so yummy!


 
thanks for stopping by katt


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I hate machines.



If it doesn't say hammer strength on it, I don't go near it.


----------



## Halo (Aug 26, 2011)

Loving your food addition to the log Jag keep rocking the ketosis brother the fat is melting as you type!!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> If it doesn't say hammer strength on it, I don't go near it.


 
Heard that! 



Halo said:


> Loving your food addition to the log Jag keep rocking the ketosis brother the fat is melting as you type!!!!!


 
I am working on it.  Not showing ketones today, strips are BS anyway.  Carbs are pretty low but I had to have some toast with my eggs this AM  
 looking forward to hitting the weights tomorrow AM


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Snap   today is 6 months on HRT 

will take pics tomorrow,  30 pounds of fat gone,  added some muscle,  definatley some major recomomp happening.  I wanted to lose 50-60 pounds but I was not planning on lifting during this 6 months.  I am glad I felt good enought to lift.  

 in 6 months went from a tight 42 to a loose 38  actually 36's fit well but I have a bunch of 38 waist shorts and only a couple of 36's 

  I now have almost 2900 miles on my bike  (since 1-01-10)  I weighed 282 pounds  1-1-10.   305 at my heaviest. 

thank all of you here for the support and friendship.  I look forward to this journal and you all help keep my sanity!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2011)

*6 months photos*





























2-26-11 
Start Photos 










Me @ 305 pounds UGH 






305 face 





.

12-26-11 face 





6 month face


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome progress!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking good, Jag!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Awesome progress!


 


x~factor said:


> Looking good, Jag!


Thanks Guys!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2011)

No exercise today!


----------



## Halo (Aug 27, 2011)

Stoked for you Jag, that is awesome progress bro!  Keep it up, no limits!!!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2011)

Halo said:


> Stoked for you Jag, that is awesome progress bro! Keep it up, no limits!!!


 

Thanks Halo


----------



## spartan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good, I can see a large degree of change. You got to be feeling awesome about your results. Keep it up.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2011)

spartan1 said:


> Looking good, I can see a large degree of change. You got to be feeling awesome about your results. Keep it up.


 
Thanks Spartan


----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2011)

*ATF squat destruction*

I thought I was going to be able to work out Saturday.  But my wife had to work adn I had both girls to run around town. 

I finally got to lift  today after a couple of weeks off.  I decided to do ATF squats ONLY 

Jump rope 3 minutes 

ATF squats 

Bar x 10
135 x 10
155 x  10
185 x  10
205 x 5 
225 x  5
255 x  5
275 x  3 
295 x  2
315  x 2 PR 
325 x 1 PR **
335 x 1 PR *** 

PWO 48 g whey / casein blend


----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2011)

Celebrating 24th anniversary today.    Going to go out for Dinner tonight so not sure what my calories will be today, but it is a celebration.  Living with the same woman for 24 years and not killing her  LOL


----------



## jimmy93 (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^ gratz dude that's a long time have a good night, also good to see the log still going


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2011)

Just looking at your pics jag, wow what a transformation great job


----------



## x~factor (Aug 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> ATF squats
> 335 x 1 PR ***


----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2011)

jimmy93 said:


> ^^^ gratz dude that's a long time have a good night, also good to see the log still going


 
Plan of a good dinner tonight! 


davegmb said:


> Just looking at your pics jag, wow what a transformation great job


 
thanks Dave! 



x~factor said:


>


 
I had to push that last one up, and I yelled when I finished.    My wife poked her head out the door and asked if I was OK.  I said Yep I am.  Just set 3 PR's.   She looked at the bar and asked how much I had on,  She asked again  LOL

After I took a shower I was putting on a pair of shorts, when I stood on one leg I almost fell over.  talk about noodle leg.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2011)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!    24 years huh?   You guys must like each other or something....LOL


----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2011)

katt said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! 24 years huh? You guys must like each other or something....LOL


 
Yeah I think so!  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Still nursing my shoulder a bit 

Flat BB bench 
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 7
205 x 3
135 x 10

Pecdec
100#  30sets of 10

Preacher curls 
Supra bar 
75 #  x 10,8,6,
Skull crushers 
70#  10,8,10  longer rest 

PWO 48 G whey / casean blend in water


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2011)

nice looking transformation you got going on.   I must admit, you are the first person that I've seen on the HRT that has had success with it.   But, in addition, you are the only one that is watching what they eat and exercising also... the others I know didn't do that.

What is you ultimate goal for this?  I saw that you've been on it for 6 months.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

katt said:


> nice looking transformation you got going on. I must admit, you are the first person that I've seen on the HRT that has had success with it. But, in addition, you are the only one that is watching what they eat and exercising also... the others I know didn't do that.
> 
> What is you ultimate goal for this? I saw that you've been on it for 6 months.


 
Really the Diet and exercise are THE key.  The Testosterone really helped me with the energy to get started lifting again. and also helps with building muscle on such a low calorie diet.  
  Marianne (Built) and I have known each other for several years and she has always guided me on transforming from a fatty to a "regular" person.  She has been a blessing for me.  She pushed me to try TRT and is sure does help.   She also reccomended I come ov er here to IM.  

 I am only taking 140 mg a week currently.  Labs coming up next week.  

My true goal is not weight based but fat based.  I really don't care how much I weigh.  I just want to get to a reasonable body fat %.  I want to look better that most 50 Y/O men.  I have the body shape of a powerlifter and probably will never get rid of my belly.  But it would be nice to see where I pee from  LOL 

I am shooting for somewhere between 200-215ish for a maintenence weight.  But If I am jerked and tan @ 225 I don't care  LOL
My legs and core are strong but I would like to get my chest, arms and back a bit bigger.
would like to see if I can flatten my belly more.    Heck it took me 49 years to get that fat and it doesn't matter how long it takes to reach my goal.  But the sooner the better.  I enjoy eating healhy and working out now.  I spent a good part of my life partying and carrying on.  Now I need to set a better example for my two girls 8 and 12 Y/O.  Yeah I know  most guys my age are grasdpa's    but the wife and I did practice a LOT  

I have a cruise in October ane will be seeing a bunch of family.  I want them to crap their pants when they see me.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 30, 2011)

I love the honesty jag


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I love the honesty jag


 
Thanks!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Really the Diet and exercise are THE key.  The Testosterone really helped me with the energy to get started lifting again. and also helps with building muscle on such a low calorie diet.
> Marianne (Built) and I have known each other for several years and she has always guided me on transforming from a fatty to a "regular" person.  She has been a blessing for me.  She pushed me to try TRT and is sure does help.   She also reccomended I come ov er here to IM.
> 
> I am only taking 140 mg a week currently.  Labs coming up next week.
> ...



Yeah, totally get the 'fighting aging' ... I'm in the same boat (54) My hubby is on Testim Gel which I occasionally 'borrow'   and I too like to look better than most people me age 

We are heading to Vegas for Halloween, so that's our motivation right now.

Well, you'll get there - it just takes time!!  You're doing great so far!!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

katt said:


> Yeah, totally get the 'fighting aging' ... I'm in the same boat (54) My hubby is on Testim Gel which I occasionally 'borrow'  and I too like to look better than most people me age
> 
> We are heading to Vegas for Halloween, so that's our motivation right now.
> 
> Well, you'll get there - it just takes time!! You're doing great so far!!


 

No doubt,  I did Androgel for about 3 months  but no the results I get with the Test C 

We have the technology to fight age  might as well use it


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2011)

Great job with the Squat PRs Jag!!!

I'm with you 100% fighting back the age with smart chemical enhancement, personally I can't imaging not doing it!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

Halo said:


> Great job with the Squat PRs Jag!!!
> 
> I'm with you 100% fighting back the age with smart chemical enhancement, personally I can't imaging not doing it!


 

No doubt!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 31, 2011)

just from your pics from 300 lbs to now there is an amazing change!  I think you have turned heads.....    it is very inspirational.   

my wife tells me okk stop now, you look good, so do everyne that has not seen me in a year, some think I am jacked, (do they even know what jacked means cuz I am far from jacked), but I am leaving impressions with less of a ransformation than you have had!  BUT, my goal is eventually 10% bf with a maintainance of around 12-14 top end, which i think is most manageable on a balanced diet without going crazy.

I intend on getting there by the spring, thats 6-7 months from now, could do it in 3 but I want to have muscle too.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 31, 2011)

carmineb said:


> just from your pics from 300 lbs to now there is an amazing change! I think you have turned heads..... it is very inspirational.
> 
> my wife tells me okk stop now, you look good, so do everyne that has not seen me in a year, some think I am jacked, (do they even know what jacked means cuz I am far from jacked), but I am leaving impressions with less of a ransformation than you have had! BUT, my goal is eventually 10% bf with a maintainance of around 12-14 top end, which i think is most manageable on a balanced diet without going crazy.
> 
> I intend on getting there by the spring, thats 6-7 months from now, could do it in 3 but I want to have muscle too.


 

Wont take that long with a little help


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

carmineb said:


> just from your pics from 300 lbs to now there is an amazing change! I think you have turned heads..... it is very inspirational.
> 
> my wife tells me okk stop now, you look good, so do everyne that has not seen me in a year, some think I am jacked, (do they even know what jacked means cuz I am far from jacked), but I am leaving impressions with less of a ransformation than you have had! BUT, my goal is eventually 10% bf with a maintainance of around 12-14 top end, which i think is most manageable on a balanced diet without going crazy.
> 
> I intend on getting there by the spring, thats 6-7 months from now, could do it in 3 but I want to have muscle too.


 

I don;t think we can stop Carmine!  LOL  healthy eating and exercise are my new addiction!


----------



## newkid (Aug 31, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I don;t think we can stop Carmine! LOL healthy eating and exercise are my new addiction!


 
awesome to see your loggin continuing! keep it up! i'm gonna be starting up a new log on here in next week or too for a nice bulk


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

newkid said:


> awesome to see your loggin continuing! keep it up! i'm gonna be starting up a new log on here in next week or too for a nice bulk


 

Thanks Kid!  glad to see you still @ IM 

looking forward to your log!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

Cardio today  15.25 miles 16.0 avg!  56:51 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## bwrag (Sep 1, 2011)

jag with this diet your going to be ripped before to long


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

Took a while to get through alot of that but man looking good keep up the progress man..


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

bwrag said:


> jag with this diet your going to be ripped before to long


 
I certainly hope so , It has been tough  But worth every bit of it!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Took a while to get through alot of that but man looking good keep up the progress man..


 

Thanks Skinny!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

Cardio day    15.26 miles, avg 15.6 MPH, 58:26 minutes

I need to figure out how to work around my right shoulder.  Benching and curls irritated it Tuesday.  The injury seems to be on the top ot the shoulder and hurts when I pull up,  or rotate to get my wallet.  

DOMS from my squat day almost gone!

I wonder how much I can squat is I do not do ATF squats!  

Scale still hanging 232-234 this week.  Seeing changes in my face, getting thinner and more loose skin in the belly area.  I suppose I should be taking measurements  but I know I am losing fat.  

Got up this AM and Ate 2.5 cups of Life cereal and milk.  I haven;t done that in a long time.  Not going to see ketosis today LOLZ


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I need to figure out how to work around my right shoulder. Benching and curls irritated it Tuesday. The injury seems to be on the top ot the


 
I also have a lot of shoulder pain (unattached collar bone) but i find that doing dumbell press hurts it less than bench same with flys.  and on curls I have to make sure that my shoulders are back and i bring the dumbell hammer curl motion to the opposite pectoral this will isolate your bis really well and helps keep my shoulder pain at a minimum.  Hope that helps you.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I also have a lot of shoulder pain (unattached collar bone) but i find that doing dumbell press hurts it less than bench same with flys. and on curls I have to make sure that my shoulders are back and i bring the dumbell hammer curl motion to the opposite pectoral this will isolate your bis really well and helps keep my shoulder pain at a minimum. Hope that helps you.


 
thanks


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

Included my 0400 cereal pig out today.


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

trying to think of the last time I had cold cereal & milk.......

Honestly, probably 5 years ago...LOL


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

katt said:


> trying to think of the last time I had cold cereal & milk.......
> 
> Honestly, probably 5 years ago...LOL


 
I usually don't eat cold cereal. I kept hearing that old commercial in my head. Give it to Mikey he won't eat it 






YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

LMAO   Epic commercial... I loved it!

I still use that line to this day, but use it for my dog.. "Give it to Morty, he'll eat anything"


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

katt said:


> LMAO Epic commercial... I loved it!
> 
> I still use that line to this day, but use it for my dog.. "Give it to Morty, he'll eat anything"


 

Hey I checked out your pics and Morty 

you are looking good!


----------



## dsmith (Sep 1, 2011)

Great progress man, keep it up !!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

dsmith said:


> Great progress man, keep it up !!


 

Thanks  Hard at it!


----------



## katt (Sep 2, 2011)

those are OLD pics.....  ha ha   I'm trying to delete them, but I'm having a little difficulty


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Still kickin' ass though jag! Are you keeping those elbows tucked in when you're benching? I have a bad shoulder too and it lets me know immediately if my form is off a little bit.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Still kickin' ass though jag! Are you keeping those elbows tucked in when you're benching? I have a bad shoulder too and it lets me know immediately if my form is off a little bit.


 
I am going to not do any shoulder for a week or so.  Will see how it feels.  
My shoulder hurts when I pull the hanldebars on my bike when I corner.  need to rest it and take some NSAID


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

katt said:


> those are OLD pics..... ha ha I'm trying to delete them, but I'm having a little difficulty


 

Old pics or not you still a Hottie


----------



## davegmb (Sep 2, 2011)

My shoulder feels okay now, I know when I hurt mine, last couple of reps on incline db bench when my arm got tired and flared out!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> My shoulder feels okay now, I know when I hurt mine, last couple of reps on incline db bench when my arm got tired and flared out!


 
I have done this before  years ago and was trying to avoid doing this in the first place.  I did it on a weight machine while on vacation.  it sucks  but will heal.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

Laying off the weights this week.  so more cardio today 

windy this afternoon,  wanted to fly my stunt kites after work and no friggin wind! 

Ride was slower today due to the winds.  15.29 miles 14.7 avg 1:02:14


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh yeah  229.5 post cardio today !!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 3, 2011)

Cardio again today   Windy this AM 
25.16 Miles  avg 14.1 time 1:46:21


----------



## Halo (Sep 3, 2011)

Damn bro you're going to be seriously cardio fit!!!!  Great job keep it up!


----------



## x~factor (Sep 3, 2011)

Cardio was invented by the devil.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 4, 2011)

That is some impressive running jag


----------



## carmineb (Sep 4, 2011)

checking in...  you are stil at it with that cardio...  I gotta give you mucho kudos on that....  I cant do more than 30 minutes before I am looking at the clock but maybe doing it outside on a trike you get to see different views so it is easier


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> That is some impressive running jag


 
I cannot run Like that  

here is what I ride


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

I will have 3000 miles on my trike this week.  Started riding the trike 1-01-10


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

workout today, right shoulder feeling better. 
Decline bench 
Bar 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 8 
175 x 7
195 x 7
205 x 4 PR Could have gone heavier and more reps but I lost concentration and the bar got squirley and I tweaked my left shoulder so I stopped. 

flat bench *straight arm DB flies* (Not sure what they are called) 
Laying on my back on the bench arms straight out lower weights below the bench bring the weight together at the top all using straight arm 
10# DB's x 20

DB 6 ways 10# x 18

Horizontal bench DB flies 
35 x 10
35 x 8+
35 x 6+

pec dec
100 x 7 
80 x 10 
70 x 12
60 x 18 
50 x 27

reverse pec dec 
50 x 20
50 x 20
50 x 20

lat pulls
50 x 30
50 x 30

PWO 48 G whey / casein in water


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Halo (Sep 6, 2011)

Keep pushing it Jag, and great job keeping the diet on track!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

Halo said:


> Keep pushing it Jag, and great job keeping the diet on track!!!


 

Last weekend was decent on the diet  but MOnday  we had a rib cookoff and I ate plenty that night!  LOL   Still up a couple of carb pounds the weekend  I have to hit it really hard,  Doc appt on the 19th 

going to go Keto for a while


----------



## x~factor (Sep 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> here is what I ride



Do you worry about not being seen by cars on the road?


----------



## bwrag (Sep 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Last weekend was decent on the diet but MOnday we had a rib cookoff and I ate plenty that night! LOL Still up a couple of carb pounds the weekend I have to hit it really hard, Doc appt on the 19th
> 
> going to go Keto for a while


 
that sounds good


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice Ride  

I'm with ya on the Keto diet - just about ready to jump on that train and ride it for a while.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Do you worry about not being seen by cars on the road?


 

 There are two 5 led flashig lights on the rear. and a flag.  on the front I have 3 white flashing led's   Also have a 120 DB horn. 
Home - Sound Site for BikeTac.com  click on the noisey cricket  

Also have duel rear view mirrors.  Still have to be careful.  we do have nice bike paths I ride on most of the time.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

Today Fasted Cardio @ noon  Trike  15.23 miles, 15.3 MPH Average, 59:40 minutes 
two scoops of whey in water for breakfast!  Yummy !


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> going to go Keto for a while


 
Im also tryin to go keto but so far im suckin ass at it lol


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

Today's macros should do it


----------



## jagbender (Sep 8, 2011)

Day of today


----------



## Halo (Sep 8, 2011)

Keep rocking the diet bro!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2011)

Wicked day @ work today  Bloodowrk this AM so I started off behind the 8 ball 
No time just got done with work and cooking the kids dinner.  time to relax a bit
Darn scale nt budging this week.  even on the Keto diet.  probably consitpated  LOL


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2011)

that was one thing I didn't read about when I initially started the Keto Diet... now I take fiber every day when on it... a lifesaver!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2011)

katt said:


> that was one thing I didn't read about when I initially started the Keto Diet... now I take fiber every day when on it... a lifesaver!!


 
I am getting 20-30 g of fiber daily from food plus Psyllium too.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2011)

With all the cardio you do and that scale isn't budging, it's not fair is it jag! Weird how are body hits a plateau but if you keep at it, you suddenly burst through it! Try some different cardio to keep it interesting I used to box when I was younger and skipping was the best cardio I ever did or hill sprints too


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

Well the darn scale finally dropped today 229.5 this AM! 
I rode my trike today for a record 35.03 MILES,  average speed 14.2 MPH 
time 2:27:44.  One reason I rode so long today is I took off two days and I was suppose to lift today.  I even set up the gym and then took a nap LOL  I was beat.  When I woke up I felt much better and rode fort 2.5 hours.  

The other reason was Today I broke the 3000 mile mark.  Total miles as of today 3003.6


----------



## x~factor (Sep 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> The other reason was Today I broke the 3000 mile mark.  Total miles as of today 3003.6



That's A LOT of miles!!!


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

just flipped through your thread.  Great progress bro keep at it


----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> That's A LOT of miles!!!


Going out to lift right now


----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2011)

great workout today 
Step ups using my bench 21" tall 
10 x with 30# db's 
10 x with 45# db's 
9 x 45 # db's

Dumbells 6 ways 10# db's 10 sets
15# db 10 sets 
10# db's 10 sets

Deal lifts 
WU 135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
325 x 2 PR No straps 
355 x 1 pr ? lost grip at the end no straps used






YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2011)

355 a little sloppy need to add my straps 

Alos need to hire a better videographer   





YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bigcruz (Sep 11, 2011)

great addition to the log with the vid! Straps def help me a ton when doing deads.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice PR on the deads


----------



## Halo (Sep 12, 2011)

Great job Jag very cool adding the video!  Congrats on the PR!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> great addition to the log with the vid! Straps def help me a ton when doing deads.


 
I have straps. 325 went up well 355 definatly need the straps as grip was failing. 



davegmb said:


> Nice PR on the deads


 
Thanks Dave 




Halo said:


> Great job Jag very cool adding the video! Congrats on the PR!


 
Thanks Halo


The 325 x 2 was better video. my daughter though she was video taping with her Ipod LOL 

Well the scale jumped back up the it's happy place 232

BUT the scale indicated the lowest body fat reading to date 17% hydration 55% I have to get it out of my mind it isn't what I weight it is where the fat levels are. 225 pounds and 10-12% bf would be pretty good I think. 

Also looking at these two videos compaired to earlier videos my belly is not swinging all over the place it is more solid!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice pulling jag!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Nice pulling jag!


 

Thanks  and my back feels great!  Going to use my straps next time!


----------



## bwrag (Sep 12, 2011)

nice pull jag


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice pull jag


 

Thanks"B"


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2011)

what are dumbells 6 ways?   this is the second time I've heard this...   I can think it could be OH press, front raise, side raise....   ??


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## newkid (Sep 12, 2011)

nice deadlift, I dont mind using straps if its allowing me to lift much heavier weight


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

fasted cardio 12:30 today  
Winds in my favor for a change 

15.22 miles Max speed 21.5 MPH average 16.3 MPH  Time 56:01 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great job on the deads.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

newkid said:


> nice deadlift, I dont mind using straps if its allowing me to lift much heavier weight


 
me either  325 went up twice easy  but 355 my hands started to lose grip a bit. 



omerta2010 said:


> Great job on the deads.


 
thanks O


----------



## bwrag (Sep 13, 2011)

Good luck on upcoming weeks your going to kill it


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice workout today 
 flat bench 
135 x 10
185 x 10 
205 x 6
225 x 2
235 x 1  PR 
245 x 1 slight assist from spotter mid push  I took it back when i got past the middle 

Standing overhead  BB press  
95 x 5
95 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 4

yates Rows 
bar 20
95 x 12
115 x 10

had to get back to work 

PWO 48 g whey / casein blend in water


----------



## newkid (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice PR bro, You'll get that 245 next time!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

newkid said:


> Nice PR bro, You'll get that 245 next time!


 

I am determined to get it next time  LOL


----------



## x~factor (Sep 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Well the scale jumped back up the it's happy place 232
> 
> BUT the scale indicated the lowest body fat reading to date 17% hydration 55% I have to get it out of my mind it isn't what I weight it is where the fat levels are. 225 pounds and 10-12% bf would be pretty good I think.



100% agree!!!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 14, 2011)

So have you lost any strength with the loss in weight?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> So have you lost any strength with the loss in weight?


 

Not at all been gaining strength all the way. I am on Testosterone replacement since 2-26-11
At 50 Y/O it really helps.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 14, 2011)

quick cardio before Doc appt  

7.97 miles  Max speed 23.9 MPH  average 17.0  time 28:05 minutes


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice video at the top I know im late to the party.  also with the 245 pr on bench.  youll never see my pr on bench posted ANYWHERE!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

9-14-11 macros


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Nice video at the top I know im late to the party. also with the 245 pr on bench. youll never see my pr on bench posted ANYWHERE!


 

Thanks 

your  Bench Cannot be THAT bad??? 

back a page I pulled Dead lifts 325 2x nice and clean.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

Almost forgot  The Scale MOVED today 228.5


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably taking today off  I am stressing  it is the middle of my busy season.


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2011)

woo hoo!   Great!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

Busy doing what season?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

I run Specialty bulk trucks,   right now  we are harvesting green beans and pumpkins for canned Pumpkin pie mix.  "Libby's"   

When you buy a can of green beans in the USA  there is a possibility that one of my trucks hauled them from the fields to the cannery. 

Usually the green beans get done before the pumpkins start.  This year the green beans are late and the pumpkins are early.  too many loads and not enough trucks

Celery started in Canada too


----------



## x~factor (Sep 16, 2011)

My 16-month old love green beans!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually Gerber of the baby food fame grows some of the pumpkins I am loading

We are loadinf in Fremont MI  and that is where Gerber is located.  I actually went on a tour of the plant when I was in elementary school


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

standing Alt DB curls 
30# x 10
30# x 10
35x 10
40 x 6

60# db 2 handed pull over 10,9,7

This is not me  I use a 60# DB  LOL  






YouTube Video














lawnmowers 60# 3 sets of 10 each hand 

DB rolling shrugs 
40# x 11
50 x 10
60x 10 

Farmer carry 90# DB's each hand 
50 feet
130 feet 
70 feet

face pulls 50# 10,10,11

Yates rows 
105 x 6 
95 x 6 
95 x 6


PWO 48 g whey / casein blend


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2011)

yard work this weekend no lifting / cardio

Today cardio   15.26 miles avg 15.6 MPH 58:29 minutes


----------



## Halo (Sep 19, 2011)

I was about to say, damn Jag, you been working that tan bro..  

Great work and man you are killing the cardio keep it up!!!


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 19, 2011)

Halo said:


> I was about to say, damn Jag, you been working that tan bro..



hahaha I was thinking damn he looks different on his avatar lol


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

Halo said:


> I was about to say, damn Jag, you been working that tan bro..
> 
> 
> 
> Great work and man you are killing the cardio keep it up!!!


 
LOLZ

The dude in the video is only using 15-20 # DB when he grows up he can use a 60# DB LOL 




bigcruz said:


> hahaha I was thinking damn he looks different on his avatar lol


 
That guy in the avitar is not me either just a funny pic I found on the web 

I went to the HRT Doc on Monday and he said I have lost 80 pounds of fat and probably added 10-15 pounds of muscle! Test levels OK Estradiol was high so he prerscribed Adex 1 mg 3 times a week. That should drop the E levels pretty quick. That may have been a reason why I have been around 230 for so long. More labs in 5 weeks to recheck levels


----------



## bwrag (Sep 20, 2011)

great job jag. to reap full benefit of farmers walk get yourself some fatgripz, or wrap some towels around handles on DBs


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2011)

when do you put in the higher calorie day, or cheat day?  Or do you even have one?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

katt said:


> when do you put in the higher calorie day, or cheat day? Or do you even have one?


 
On the weekends 

I did a good one this weekend 
I was really surprised to see the scale only go to 232 Monday AM! 

I was shocked. back down to 231 today We had Italian Chicken primevera , Spaghetti and meatballs, Pizza, Italian with  bread olive oil loaded with Garlic and dessert oh yeah and a cough cough salad too 

It was catered from one of the best Italian restartaunts in the area. 
I saved had two protein shakes that day and ate like a king that night!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

crappy workout today,  a frined stopped by I hadn't seen in 4 years, so we chatted most of my lunch break 

Supersets 
DLE 90x 11
RDLE 90x 10 
DLE 90x 10
RDLE 90 x 10
DLE 135 x 10
RDLE 90 x 10

ATF squats 135 x 10
  interuption 

ATF 225 x 6  back to work 

ARGH 


  I guess thats better than nothing


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

bwrag said:


> great job jag. to reap full benefit of farmers walk get yourself some fatgripz, or wrap some towels around handles on DBs


 
I was using my Bowflex 1090's  they have a pretty large grip on them.  
Cannot imagine trying to hold onto something bigger


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> on the weekends
> 
> i did a good one this weekend
> i was really surprised to see the scale only go to 232 monday am!
> ...



yum!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

katt said:


> yum!


 

It was Absolutly delightful.  I also made my wife eat the garlic  so she wouldn't complain.  I love GGGGGGGGGAAAARRRRRLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCC

Nothing worse that  hearing you have bad breath.  It is not bad breath its garlic!


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2011)

me too    We have this little restaurant not far from my house that is called "The Porch"..  they have a garlic bread appy,,  literally you can't see the bread under the cloves of garlic on top AND it's SOAKED with butter.... hahahahaha


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

katt said:


> me too  We have this little restaurant not far from my house that is called "The Porch".. they have a garlic bread appy,, literally you can't see the bread under the cloves of garlic on top AND it's SOAKED with butter.... hahahahaha


 
Yummy   We also have Monte's Pizza garlic knots.  They are madde from Pizza dough come in a bowl / plate that has about 1/2 cup of olive oil and so much garlic it almost burns!


----------



## bwrag (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish I could eat italain food nostop nothing beats it


----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I wish I could eat italain food nostop nothing beats it


 
Yeah  that is how you get FAT   LOLZ



scale today 229.5  going back DOWNNNN


----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2011)

yesterday macros


----------



## x~factor (Sep 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I went to the HRT Doc on Monday and he said I have lost 80 pounds of fat and probably added 10-15 pounds of muscle!



If you stop and think how much 80 lbs of fat is, it will boggle your mind!!! Good Job, Jag!!!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah jag your progress has been unbelievable


----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> If you stop and think how much 80 lbs of fat is, it will boggle your mind!!! Good Job, Jag!!!


 

yeah like a friggin dumbell!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah jag your progress has been unbelievable


 
Thanks to you and all the others here who help keep me motiveted and informed!

Bwrag, Katt, Halo, X factor, Omerta, Built, Bigcruz, Mcx2, newkid,  Ant anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2011)

Cardio today 15.28 miles max speed 18.1 mph average 15.6 time 58:28
post cardio weight 227.5


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

OK I am PUMPED up today!!! 
I decided to do deadlifts again my last workout was inturupted and sucked. 


Today 
Deads 

135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
295 x 4

Started using my straps here 
345 x 1 
365 x 1 PR 

My wife was video taping and as I was setting the weight down a big wasp flew in by her and scared her. 
PWO whey casein blend 50 g 







YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Sep 22, 2011)

Great news on the PR, if only we could hit them every week


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Great news on the PR, if only we could hit them every week


 

no doubt


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Jag,

I found a film that I thought you might have an interest in.  The film is available on Netflix instant streaming:

Forks over Knives

diet and processed foods, incredible means of history of foods and the changes, with history.  

Your progress is great!
I went back to my old love Swimming.  Shall check in weekly now, so I can assure myself the time and efforts are being spent wisely.
Keep looking great, for us others with the goals.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Hey Jag,
> 
> I found a film that I thought you might have an interest in. The film is available on Netflix instant streaming:
> 
> ...


 

I'll check it out! Thanks !

I also saw the special that Sanjay Gupda did on CNN.  I don;t think I could go Vegatarian though


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2011)

9-23-11 macros


----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2011)

Cardio this AM 

Trike 15.33 miles max 20.2 MPH avg 15.6 time 58:57

Scale 229.5


----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2011)

cardio this Am and I decide to lift this afternoon 

Flat bench   
135x 10
155 x 10
175 x 8
195 x 4
225 x1
225 x 0

DB 6 way 
10# x 10
15 x 1
15 x 5

side lateral raises 
10x 5 
15 x 6
15 x 6

tricep rope pull down
50x 10
50 x 7
50 x 8

Incline DB press  
50 x 8
45 x 7
40 x 5


PWO 50 g whey/ casein blend in water


----------



## x~factor (Sep 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Flat bench
> 135x 10
> 155 x 10
> 175 x 8
> ...



Without a spotter, how did you manage to get the bar off?


----------



## Halo (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work Jag, way to attack the bench!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Without a spotter, how did you manage to get the bar off?


 
Uh that was a trick!  usually I don't use bar clamps so I can tip the bar and let the weights fall off one side then the other.  BUT  I was feeling weak on my strong (right) side and the plates were slipping.  So I put the clamps on.  On the last attempt I couldn't get it on the hooks  so I had to let the bar rest on the left catch bar and slide the whole bar down to the ground.  So the bar was resting on the floor and catch bar and I had to slide out from under it.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 25, 2011)

That is why I don't use clamps.  I have had to dump them a couple of times.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> That is why I don't use clamps. I have had to dump them a couple of times.


 
Normally I don't use the clamps either.  

sure makes it a lot easier to dump the weights


----------



## x~factor (Sep 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Uh that was a trick!  usually I don't use bar clamps so I can tip the bar and let the weights fall off one side then the other.  BUT  I was feeling weak on my strong (right) side and the plates were slipping.  So I put the clamps on.  On the last attempt I couldn't get it on the hooks  so I had to let the bar rest on the left catch bar and slide the whole bar down to the ground.  So the bar was resting on the floor and catch bar and I had to slide out from under it.



Nice! Hey, whatever works!


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice job keep it up. That is why I use dumbbells almost all the time.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

took another day off today  need the rest


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Nice job keep it up. That is why I use dumbbells almost all the time.


 

thanks for stopping by MK


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2011)

was going to let you know I made turkey meatballs the other day w/turkey burger, egg whites and Italian seasoning.  Almost tasted like turkey sausage.. so good!


----------



## bwrag (Sep 27, 2011)

nice workouts jag a couple of a month or 2 and youll be reping 225 on bench


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> took another day off today  need the rest



This looks like fitday.com.  I used to use it until I found myfitnesspal.com.  It had a much better database, more features and a handy phone app.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

katt said:


> was going to let you know I made turkey meatballs the other day w/turkey burger, egg whites and Italian seasoning. Almost tasted like turkey sausage.. so good!


 
sounds good,   Hope you added lots of fennel seed!  I love fennel seed in my turkey burgers

I had a turkey burger / turkey pastrami  swiss cheese sauerkraut ruben no bread for lunch today 

that was good too


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice workouts jag a couple of a month or 2 and youll be reping 225 on bench


 


I have reped 225  just not that day  LOLZ  


My single PR is 235 all on my own   got 245 with finger assist last week

Chest is lagging a little but I am working on it!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> This looks like fitday.com. I used to use it until I found myfitnesspal.com. It had a much better database, more features and a handy phone app.


 

that 's good to know.  I have added a lot of Custom foods now and I eat a lot of the same things daily so it isn't too bad.  

Does myfitnesspal had a droid app?  or just iphone


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 27, 2011)

i'm using mynetdiary but have used fitness pal and it had a larger data base, but on mynetdiary i can customize my fat/carb/protien ratios and helps me to plan meals since i eat on the fly at work alot. i can see what i need and attack the fridge.lol


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> that 's good to know.  I have added a lot of Custom foods now and I eat a lot of the same things daily so it isn't too bad.
> 
> Does myfitnesspal had a droid app?  or just iphone



I use DROID


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> i'm using mynetdiary but have used fitness pal and it had a larger data base, but on mynetdiary i can customize my fat/carb/protien ratios and helps me to plan meals since i eat on the fly at work alot. i can see what i need and attack the fridge.lol


 
I'll check them out


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

Cardio on lunch break today   trike,   15.32 miles 18.0 max  15.8 avg time 57:55 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

2-26-11 START PHOTO'S 











7 MONTHS ON THE PROGRAM


----------



## Built (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome progress, my friend!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Awesome progress, my friend!


 



Thanks for you help and whippings!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

Click on the photo for a slide show for the 7 months


----------



## Halo (Sep 27, 2011)

Incredible progress pics right there Jag!!!  That has to be incredibly satisfying to see how you are just chipping away at that shit!!!  Keep it up!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

Halo said:


> Incredible progress pics right there Jag!!! That has to be incredibly satisfying to see how you are just chipping away at that shit!!! Keep it up!


 
fricken surprise myself sometimes  LOL


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 28, 2011)

hey man, AWESOME progress! 
congrats on the deadlift PR, but what is that you have playing for pump music??? taylor swift??


----------



## bwrag (Sep 28, 2011)

great progress 3-4 & 6-7 drastic changes overall awsome


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> hey man, AWESOME progress!
> congrats on the deadlift PR, but what is that you have playing for pump music??? taylor swift??


 
LOL good observation  

Check some of the earlier videos 


My kids keep changing the channel on "MY" radio  And the presets don't work.    Sometime I jsut listed to country.    Most of the time I listen to the Bone 102.5  classic rock


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

bwrag said:


> great progress 3-4 & 6-7 drastic changes overall awsome


 
6-7 same weight   funny!


----------



## Hell (Sep 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> 345 x 1
> 365 x 1 PR



Hell yea man.....Good Shit Jag!! Looking good man!!


----------



## swollen (Sep 28, 2011)

Amazing job, Jag!! That is truely awesome work!
Keep it up brah.!


----------



## Bkhall79 (Sep 28, 2011)

Such an inspiration Jag. Very cool, man!!


----------



## newkid (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome slide show can't wait to see how far you get by the end of the year keep up the hard work!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

Hell said:


> Hell yea man.....Good Shit Jag!! Looking good man!!


 


swollen said:


> Amazing job, Jag!! That is truely awesome work!
> Keep it up brah.!


 

thanks fellas!   I apprecate the support!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

Bkhall79 said:


> Such an inspiration Jag. Very cool, man!!


 
thanks Man!



newkid said:


> Awesome slide show can't wait to see how far you get by the end of the year keep up the hard work!


 
Should be making good progress by December  

I hope to  be where I want to be my February 2012  

But you know this is addicting!  who know where it will lead?


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2011)

Saweeet!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

lifting today changed the squats up a little 
ATF 
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10

above parallel squats

first time to do these 

225 x10
295 x 10
345 x1
365 x 
rested more
365 x3
395 x 1

when I got done I went to walk down the steps into my pool, I fell flat on my face luckily I was heading for the pool LOL Going to feel this tomorrow


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2011)

you do realize that you'll have to start a new journal soon , because you won't be battling the bulge for very much longer


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

katt said:


> you do realize that you'll have to start a new journal soon , because you won't be battling the bulge for very much longer


 

HA HA  never thought about that


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2011)

Just checked out your pics, great progress! Keep it up.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2011)

Great transformation!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

fufu said:


> Just checked out your pics, great progress! Keep it up.


 




naturaltan said:


> Great transformation!!!!


 

Thanks fellas  apreceate the support!


----------



## newkid (Sep 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> thanks Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha just dont be like Benjamin button keep looking younger and younger until your a baby!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 29, 2011)

newkid said:


> Haha just dont be like Benjamin button keep looking younger and younger until your a baby!


 
Don't think that will happen  LOLZ 

Not even sure what I will weigh when I get rid of most of this fat.  

That will be a great mystery indeed


----------



## jagbender (Sep 29, 2011)

Fasted cardio @ noon today. trike, 15.33 miles, max speed 28.8 (nice tail wind) also translates into a headwind, so average speed about the same 15.3 MPH, time 59:55 Today I went over 3100 miles! Total mileage 3103.3 Second set of tires. 
My legs are the motor and my gut is the fuel tank! 

I am trying to figure out my Mileage per pound of fat? If I were to calculate just fat lost since I started riding it would be about 43 miles per pound.  that is about 82 calories per mile.  my computer calculates about 60 calories per mile  920 calories 119 grams of fat.   Mathmatically speaking of course.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome keep up good work


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 29, 2011)

Wooooow...just saw the pics..great work man you should be extremely proud of yourself.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 29, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Wooooow...just saw the pics..great work man you should be extremely proud of yourself.


 

Thanks Fellas


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

DOMS  set in yesterday from Leg day!  Still sore today 
229.0 today 
yesterday's macros


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2011)

gotta love those legs days!   I've been slacking - I haven't hit it hard enough in the last few weeks... I kind of miss that wince of pain when you sit down....LOL


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

katt said:


> gotta love those legs days! I've been slacking - I haven't hit it hard enough in the last few weeks... I kind of miss that wince of pain when you sit down....LOL


 

Luckily I can use the bathroom standing up most of the time  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

*That's gonna leave a mark!*







I stood my Oly bar in the corner and turned around to move the bench, and wham  guess what hits me in the foot!  PHUCK!  At least I was on carpet!  Got Ice on it but there is a big hematoma!

What lifting I got in before that incident 

Flat  BB Bench

135 x 1
205 x 7
225 x 2
185 x 6
 decline BB bench 
185 x 3
135 x 10
155 x 11

Incline BB bench 
135 x 3
115 x 6
115 x 8

now sitting with ice pack taped to my foot!  

Anyone got a vicoden or 5 
x


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2011)

the slide show is a great idea Jag, still cant believe how well youve done


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2011)

Uh....... oww!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> the slide show is a great idea Jag, still cant believe how well youve done


 
Thanks Dave getting pretty fired up about myself too! 


katt said:


> Uh....... oww!!!


 
Uh Yeah. I didn't even cuss 

But my neighbor just traded me some darvacet for some Cialus 
Will be gtg soon

probably going to be purdy purple and green in a few days


----------



## x~factor (Sep 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> the slide show is a great idea Jag, still cant believe how well youve done



Agreed!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2011)

A bit of a carb load yesterday  and higher calories!!


----------



## carmineb (Oct 1, 2011)

soory about the plate drop or whatever hit your foot.

ps  you are one hairy mofo Jag.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2011)

took it easy today


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> soory about the plate drop or whatever hit your foot.
> 
> ps you are one hairy mofo Jag.


 
I am really not that hairy.  it is just that my skin is not stretched so far now and the hair folicles are closer together


----------



## x~factor (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2011)

cardio today   trike 15.28 miles,  14.7 avg, 1:02:03 time, max 17.5 mph
   very windy today


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

LIFTED TODAY 
DEADLIFTS 
135 X 10
185 X 10
225 X 10
295 X10
345 X 3 PR 

SWITCHED TO RACK DEADS 
I set the catch bar above my knee it was about 3.5 inches above. it may be too high. i might try then on the next slot down 

365 X 10
435 X 7
485 X 4
505 X 5






YouTube Video


----------



## bwrag (Oct 3, 2011)

nice deadlift #'s and good job on deadlift overload with rack pulls. Get you ready for pulling big weight from the ground


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice deadlift #'s and good job on deadlift overload with rack pulls. Get you ready for pulling big weight from the ground


 
that is the plan! 

I think I need to lower the catch bar one notch??   I was only lifting the weight a few of inches.


----------



## bwrag (Oct 3, 2011)

You could try and stick with the same weight and once you get them all go down a pin till your eventually pulling 505 from the floor.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

bwrag said:


> You could try and stick with the same weight and once you get them all go down a pin till your eventually pulling 505 from the floor.


sounds like a great idea!  When you mean get all of them  you mean ten reps?


----------



## bwrag (Oct 3, 2011)

not necessarily. I think 5 reps is a good goal for deadlifts


----------



## davegmb (Oct 3, 2011)

Strong rack pulls jag, but as far as people saying they help with deads, I don't think that's the case.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

bwrag said:


> not necessarily. I think 5 reps is a good goal for deadlifts


 

5 reps !


----------



## x~factor (Oct 3, 2011)

Deadlift scares me. I can't even imagine doing 500 lbs of it!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2011)

we always do the rack deads with the bar set right at or right below the knee.. not sure where I saw that at, but either way I love that exercise!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

katt said:


> we always do the rack deads with the bar set right at or right below the knee.. not sure where I saw that at, but either way I love that exercise!


 
next time I do deadlifts I am going to do 5 rep sets and go as far as I can without the rack.  then I am dropping the bars one notch to get "at"  knee level and see how heavy I can go.  

Bwrag had a good idea to keep dropping the bars as I gain strength. 

I can definatly feel it today, a good sore and no pain, that is awesome!

Rack deads  make me feel strong  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Oct 5, 2011)

*10-3-11*


----------



## jagbender (Oct 5, 2011)

*10-4-11*

229.5 on the scale today


----------



## jagbender (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

Cardio today Trike, 15.32 miles  max 19.7 avg 15.5  time 59:07

Weight 229


----------



## bwrag (Oct 6, 2011)

did you drink the vodka straight


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

bwrag said:


> did you drink the vodka straight


 
on the rocks  

I don't drink anymore as a general rule.  But I have been stressed out and I think my Doc has my Estrdiol bottomed out with 1 mg Adex 3 X a week.  
going to see the Doc tomorrow to talk about it.  I went from 0 adex to 3 mg a week?   I am only pinning 140 mg test C a week and estradiol has gone up since starting TRT  started around 32 before TRT   3 months 47  6 months 72

I wanted to start taking Adex when I reached 47  like .25 twice a week. 

Tomorrow I am hoping that My doc will agree with me and lower my dose. 

 I am tired as crap and a total bitch right now.  With the stress from work I went to the store and got some vodka the other night!

I need to find the sweet spot for Adex and I am thinking .25mg , 3X a week


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 6, 2011)

Great video on rackpulls:
Starting Strength

Should be below the knee.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 6, 2011)

Vodka is good but I prefer Jack Daniels when I drink. 

Doesn't happen often but every once in a while I like to enjoy it. 

Hope your Dr figures our your meds Jag


----------



## jagbender (Oct 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Great video on rackpulls:
> Starting Strength
> 
> Should be below the knee.


 

thanks Omerta  Interesting Video. 

Which bring another question.  I hve NEVER used a weight belt in my life. 

I moved Pianos part time for 21 years.   What does a Weight belt do for you?  I assume holds your back in place and helps keep your vertabrea aligned. 
I have heard that cause more harm than good?  

Feedback anyone?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 7, 2011)

Doc said 1 MG twice a week until labs in 10-12 days then we will have a good idea where things are. 

I think 3 mg a week was a bit heavy for my TRT level  

At least he listens to me!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2011)

I've heard dave Tate the powerlifter only recommending belts for 1 rep maxes


----------



## x~factor (Oct 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> What does a Weight belt do for you?  I assume holds your back in place and helps keep your vertabrea aligned. I have heard that cause more harm than good?



The one time that I did hurt my back, I was wearing a belt. I skipped wearing one altogether. So far so good. (knock on wood)


----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2011)

Soounds like I won't ne needing a belt any time soon. 

Yesterday was cheat day!  Ate great all day and then I busted the Chinese restaraunt last night!   Man that was good!   After the feast I walked 4 miles in less than an hour.  I was surprised to see the scale @ 229 this AM!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2011)

workout today

Flat bench 
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 4
225 x 1
225 x 0 daughter spotting

Atl DB curls 
30# x 10
35 x 10 
35 x 10

Reverse Supra bar curl 
45 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 8
75 x 4

Lat Side raises 
15# x 10
15 x 10

Supra bar curls regular grip 
65 x 8
65 x 7

Pec Dec 
100 x 15
100 x 13
100 x 11

Skull Crushers 
65 x 10 
65 x 8

Straight arm DB flies flat bench 
15# x 10
15 x 10
15 x 10

PWO 40g whey in water 

Both of my girls lifted today with me. That was fun one is 9 and the other 12


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

Friday Macros Then add Chinese buffet !!











Saturday Macros















Sunday macros


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> thanks Omerta Interesting Video.
> 
> Which bring another question. I hve NEVER used a weight belt in my life.
> 
> ...


 
Prior to my back problems I didn't use a belt. But now it's a necessity and I haven't found a way around it. The additional abdominal pressure keeps everything in line and keeps the discs from shifting.

I think the biggest thing is learning how to use the belt correctly. And not using it as a crutch to replace proper training form. 

If your healthy and not going for max's I don't see a big reason for it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bet your girls had fun getting to lift with you. 

The rant was cool, but how much do you want to bet he'd be the first to complain when they tried to cut back on any programs that would affect him.

I agree except with the fact I don't want more tax's to pay for programs for everybody else. But that's my opinion, and probably because I've never been able to leach off everybody else like they do to me now that I've grown up.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Prior to my back problems I didn't use a belt. But now it's a necessity and I haven't found a way around it. The additional abdominal pressure keeps everything in line and keeps the discs from shifting.
> 
> I think the biggest thing is learning how to use the belt correctly. And not using it as a crutch to replace proper training form.
> 
> If your healthy and not going for max's I don't see a big reason for it.


 

that is my plan


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Bet your girls had fun getting to lift with you.
> 
> The rant was cool, but how much do you want to bet he'd be the first to complain when they tried to cut back on any programs that would affect him.
> 
> I agree except with the fact I don't want more tax's to pay for programs for everybody else. But that's my opinion, and probably because I've never been able to leach off everybody else like they do to me now that I've grown up.


 
Agreed on both points  

Also I would go back to the Bible and say if you don't work and are able, you don't eat.  2 Thessalonians 3:10

I have never NOT worked   never been in credit card debt.  I lost half the value of my current home and still own less that what it is worth (barely) 
And both of my cars are paid for.  I live pretty modestly and glad I have. 

I hate entitlement programs and the worsening "Entitlement Mentality" of our goverment and the public in general! 

stepping off my soap box now.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

Dani,  My youngest daughter 9 Y/O wanted to me post her workout too 

Deadlifts 65# x 3
Prone dumbell pulls 10# x 10 
DB shrugs 12.5 # x 10 3 sets
Plus a few she made up


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

Cardio today  trike  15.34 miles, max speed 17.3,  avg speed 14.7  windy again. time 1:02:11  

weight 230


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

65lb deads is awesome for her age.

She's ahead of half the people in my gym, most don't even know how to do a deadlift and stare when I do them.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice deadlifts dani : )


----------



## x~factor (Oct 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Dani,  My youngest daughter 9 Y/O wanted to me post her workout too
> 
> Deadlifts 65# x 3
> Prone dumbell pulls 10# x 10
> ...



Hahaha cute!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> 65lb deads is awesome for her age.
> 
> She's ahead of half the people in my gym, most don't even know how to do a deadlift and stare when I do them.


 


davegmb said:


> Nice deadlifts dani : )


 


x~factor said:


> Hahaha cute!


 

Dani, was excited ted to hear what was said about her "lifts"  I'll pass these comments along at Supper


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

Dani appreceated the comments  guys!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Dani,  My youngest daughter 9 Y/O wanted to me post her workout too
> 
> Deadlifts 65# x 3
> Prone dumbell pulls 10# x 10
> ...



Way to inspire her!  I love it!


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> workout today
> 
> Flat bench
> 135 x 10
> ...



Haha I have a 3&6 year olds that love to be in the garage with me I enjoy having them there as well


----------



## Halo (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome workout Jag and too cool to have the girls in there with you!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

WORKOUT TODAY 

Zercher squats 1st time 
I did reverse grip BB curls the other day and my brachioradialis muscles are sore.   
bar x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
185x 10

Front squats

185 x 5
135 x 10
135 x 10

ATF squats

225 x 10
295 x 3
345 x 1
365 x 1 PR on ATF

for the heck of it 
hang cleans 
135 x 8
135 x 7
135 x 6

PWO 40g whey in water


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

yesterdays macros 

weight today 230


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 11, 2011)

Your the man eating that clean and low carb. I ate about that in cals for first 3 months of weight loss but I ate tons of chicken and tuna instead of shakes so I was eating a larger quanity. Keep up good work. You ever think about bumping carbs for a couple weeks just to shock your system?


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats on the squat PR, solid numbers.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Your the man eating that clean and low carb. I ate about that in cals for first 3 months of weight loss but I ate tons of chicken and tuna instead of shakes so I was eating a larger quanity. Keep up good work. You ever think about bumping carbs for a couple weeks just to shock your system?


 
 I do a carb load once a week,  also Ihave taken off two weeks since 2-26-11    looking forwards to a cruise coming up 11-1-11  so going to eat more carbs then for sure!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the squat PR, solid numbers.


 
They are improving!  Thanks fufu


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Halo (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats on the squat PR Jag, keep smashing it and the diet is looking great too!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Halo said:


> Congrats on the squat PR Jag, keep smashing it and the diet is looking great too!


 

I decided today that I was not going to fret abut the scale for a while.  Eating good, lifting  doing cardio.  screw the scale watch the body change! 

My Wife and daughter wanted to go for a bike ride.  so I got in a little CASUAL ride tonight 5.5 miles 35 minutes    still ecercise  LOL


----------



## x~factor (Oct 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> ATF squats
> 
> 225 x 10
> 295 x 3
> ...



Dayum!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Cardio today.  Trike, 15.36 Miles, max 19.7, avg 15.7   time 58:30 minutes

weight 229.5


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

revised macros


----------



## jagbender (Oct 13, 2011)

Day off today!


----------



## katt (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes that scale gives you just enough of a mind fuck that it screws with everything else..  get rid of it !


----------



## jagbender (Oct 14, 2011)

katt said:


> Yeah, sometimes that scale gives you just enough of a mind fuck that it screws with everything else.. get rid of it !


232.5 today   fing thing!  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Oct 14, 2011)

This was a different workout for me today no rest between exercises. Only time to change weights and take notes. 

went like this 

Standing Military press 
135 x 6 
105 x 6 
95 x 8 

Wide grip Flat Bench 
95 x 10
105 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 3

Push ups 8 (barely) 

Incline DB press 
55 x 6
50 x 6
45 x 6

Flat bench Straight arm DB flies
12.5 x 10
15 x 10 
20 x 8 PR 

Pec Dec 
140 x 1 PR 
120 x 6
110 x 7
100 x 7

Push ups 10

Close grip seated cable lat pull downs 
100 x 10
100 x 10

Single arm cable pull downs 
50 x 6 each arm 
50 x 6 each arm 

Face pulls 
left leg forward 
50 x10
right leg forward 
50x 10
left leg forward 
50 x 10
right leg forward 
50 x 10

Push ups 20

total time 35 minutes 

Jump in pool cool off 

40g whey in water 

feel all shakey 

Ate a turkey burger


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks interesting ......What was the goal?   That's a lot of work in 35 minutes.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 14, 2011)

That is one very detailed workout.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 14, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks interesting ......What was the goal? That's a lot of work in 35 minutes.


 

The goal  I was in a hurry,  I usually work out or ride on my lunch hour.  Just one of the benifits of working from home and having your gym there too. Anyway I got tied up and started my lunch late. 

I just felt i needed to shock my body.   I think I did that


----------



## jagbender (Oct 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> That is one very detailed workout.


 
Took longer to type it than to do it.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## davegmb (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice going jag


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2011)

carb LOAD  Saturday    after last carb meal I rode  6.3 miles 14.6 avg 26 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2011)

Back on the plan (almost) had an unschedules family stop at McDonds


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2011)

I needed that Carb load bad,and I need to take a few more days off lifting.  I feel a little burned out.  I will continue with my cardio for a few days and see how I feel.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 16, 2011)

Enjoy your break, Jag. You deserve it!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks X 


Post carb load 237.5 Sunday AM

This AM 232.5  going for a ride this afternoon if it does not rain too hard


----------



## jagbender (Oct 18, 2011)

230.5 this AM


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2011)

It's good to take a break from training & dieting... just for a week - It will probably rev up your metabolism again


----------



## jagbender (Oct 19, 2011)

cardio today!

15.23 miles 14.8 MPH 1:01:21 
 10-15 MPH winds today!   






You can tell it is cooler in FL  Gators are coming out to sun!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

katt said:


> It's good to take a break from training & dieting... just for a week - It will probably rev up your metabolism again


 
I am going on a cruise in a couple of weeks  Plan on taking a diet break for sure!


----------



## katt (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice!  Where are ya cruising to?  We've never been on a cruise before.. not sure that it is something that we would like, but ya never know!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 20, 2011)

scale screws with my mind have to pay attn to mirror and scale


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

katt said:


> Nice! Where are ya cruising to? We've never been on a cruise before.. not sure that it is something that we would like, but ya never know!


 

My first one.  My BIL is getting married.  We sail from Ft lauderdale to Key West.  Tom gets married in the US  them grand Caymens and Jamacia. 

I live in Fl so we have a bunch coming down early next week.  

I'll let you know how it goes.  I am glad I don't drink much at all.    I hear that it is very expensive on the ship.  My other brother in law gets Vodka in the ports and gets bottled water and fills the water bottles up with vodka  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> scale screws with my mind have to pay attn to mirror and scale


 

No Doubt   I ahve been @ 230 ish for abourt 2 months now  but body comp is pretty noticable!


----------



## katt (Oct 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> My first one.  My BIL is getting married.  We sail from Ft lauderdale to Key West.  Tom gets married in the US  them grand Caymens and Jamacia.
> 
> I live in Fl so we have a bunch coming down early next week.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.  I am glad I don't drink much at all.    I hear that it is very expensive on the ship.  My other brother in law gets Vodka in the ports and gets bottled water and fills the water bottles up with vodka  LOL



There ya go - that's the way to do that!!  Yeah, I've heard drinks are expensive too.   LOVE Jamaica..  We went to Negril, where are you guys docking?  do you know?   It's a little scary outside the protected areas though... LOL   You'll have so much fun - need to post pic's when you get back!!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

Ocho Rios, Jamaica and  Grand Caymen Caymen Island


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

workout today 
A couple of weeks ago I did rack deads with the catch bar about 3 inches above my knee. And was able to do 505# 

today's workout 
good mornings 
bar x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10

BB shrugs 
135 x 10
225 x 10
295 x 10

Rack deads Catch bars lowered 1 notch, about 3" lower than last  time I did rack deads.    even with knee 


225 x 10
295 x 6 
365 x 5
435 x 1
455 x 1

three inches makes a big difference! just ask my wife LOL


----------



## x~factor (Oct 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> three inches makes a big difference! just ask my wife LOL


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


>


 

Why you laughing??/ what did she tell you??


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## davegmb (Oct 20, 2011)

It's not the size of the nail jag, it's the size of the hammer that's knocking it in!!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> It's not the size of the nail jag, it's the size of the hammer that's knocking it in!!


 

It's not very big around  but is sure is short!  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Oct 22, 2011)

grilled today for our church fsll festival   200 1/4 pound hot dogs and 160 burgers   diet sucked today


----------



## Built (Oct 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> grilled today for our church fsll festival   200 1/4 pound hot dogs and 160 burgers   *diet sucked today*



No shit.


----------



## CG (Oct 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> workout today
> A couple of weeks ago I did rack deads with the catch bar about 3 inches above my knee. And was able to do 505#
> 
> today's workout
> ...



Hahahahaha.


Great workout bro!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 24, 2011)

10-21-11






10-22-11







10-23-11

yard most of the afternoon  clearing the lot and pulling out trees with the truck 









10-24-11

Pulled some tendons in my right arm yesterday pulling the stumps out.  
ouch 


cardio  today 15.29 miles on trike max speed 22.3  nice tail wind,   average 15.9  again nice tail wind   57:30 minutes
just over 3200 miles on the trike now. 






Dr Appt tomorrow to go over labs, checking  Testosoerone &  estradiol levels after starting anastrozole.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 24, 2011)

Built said:


> No shit.


 
Yep that IS kind of funny if you read it like that


thanks for the drive by Cgrant


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2011)

Take it ez on those stumps!!    Hope it's not too bad


----------



## jagbender (Oct 24, 2011)

Ibu taking care of most of the pain.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hope your arm feels better soon.


----------



## bwrag (Oct 25, 2011)

hope all is well


----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hope your arm feels better soon.


 


bwrag said:


> hope all is well


 
Thanks


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 25, 2011)

How were your labs?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> How were your labs?


 

Just got back 

Testosterone 745 
Estradiol 8.9 

lipids, BP and everything else Flying colors. awesome 

My thoughts, Now that I don't have an appt until January 
bump back up to 150 mg testosterone per week pinned 75 mg 2X 

I would like to see the Estradiol up a little bit closer to 20. I have been taking .25 anastrozole mg daily since I asked the doc to lower it from 3 mg a week. 

Going to take .25mg 6 days a week and see if I feel less tired. 
I think  1.25 - 1.5 mganastrozole a week will be on the money


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2011)

Good to hear


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice.  I need to find a good doc!


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice bit of dieting there Jag, I'd say pretty restrained to be cooking that much food! better than I could have done


----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2011)

*8 months progress*

today is 8 Months on my transformation program 

Just ro recap here I was 10 years ago 






eight months ago 







Today after 8 months   My weight hasn't changed in about 2 months and I don't really see much differance inthe last two months. 

Alhough I am currently buying size 36 waist shorts instead of 44's





























Click on this one for 8 months transition slide show


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 26, 2011)

keep up the good work you can see the muscle your putting on.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2011)

DAYM I was a fat FUGGER


----------



## bwrag (Oct 26, 2011)

looking good great progress


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2011)

mkpaint said:


> keep up the good work you can see the muscle your putting on.


 


bwrag said:


> looking good great progress


 


fufu said:


> great work!


 

thanks for you support guys!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2011)

still nursing my elbow a bit so I am just doing cardio this week.  
trike today,  avg speed 16.0 mph  ,  59:09 minutes 15.28 miles.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> DAYM I was a fat FUGGER



Everything has got to be feeling better now. Great work!


----------



## CG (Oct 27, 2011)

Lookin awesome jag. Good to see the doc is working out well....


In other news, I'm heading to fl in 2 weeks , don't wanna overload your log with bs, check me out http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=146193

Florida? ) gych!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

Power meals / carb load / cheat meal I got hungry yesterday and I had to eat and eat and eat!







236 on the scale 

Lifting today!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 27, 2011)

Great progress, Jag! Keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Power meals / carb load / cheat meal I got hungry yesterday and I had to eat and eat and eat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two nights ago I was lightheaded, hot, sweaty and very HUNGRY!  I ate everything in site.  You did better than me, I couldn't make myself log it.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Two nights ago I was lightheaded, hot, sweaty and very HUNGRY! I ate everything in site. You did better than me, I couldn't make myself log it.


 

I was curious to see how much I ate  LOL 



Work out today  
warm up Good mornings 135 x 5
ATF squats 
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 5
325 x 3
375 x 0 

good thing I have a metal shop and a welder.  catch arms suffered minor damage.  

PWO 20 g whey 24 g casein in vitamin B complex energy drink


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great progression so far man


----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Great progression so far man


 

Thanks I see you are NSCA and CSCS certified.  

Let me know if you see something I can cahnge up.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 29, 2011)

Taking a vacation!  see you all in a week


----------



## x~factor (Oct 29, 2011)

Enjoy! You deserve this vacation!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 29, 2011)

Have fun jag


----------



## jagbender (Oct 29, 2011)

went for a ride today 41.3 miles 2 hours 50 minutes  headding for the Cruise ship in thr AM


----------



## x~factor (Oct 29, 2011)

You had to throw one in before the vacation, eh? You're too obsessed! I love it! LOL


----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I survived the Cruise!  Wonderful time.  Nice weather, LOTS of FOOD.   
Back to the transformation 
gained some vacation weight. 
went up to 249 
weighed in this AM 242 mostly water weight. 

I rode today 15.37 miles 15.9 avg 57:47 minutes 
post cardio 239 pounds.    Going to go Keto this week and shed some of this water weight.  
I still have tendonitus flair up in my elbow.  so I may need to get a cortizone shot.  
I will post a few vacation pics later


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad to hear You were able to get right back at it after vacation. Amazing progress


----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2011)

*revised macros today*


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2011)

what is a jag, and why would you bend it?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

^^^haha I'm intrigued!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2011)

dang, Jags...welcome to the GUN show! Good work, amigo!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 9, 2011)

cardio trike 12.81 miles 49:10 minutes 15.6 avg


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome Back!   Gotta love that initial water-weight loss after all that good food!!

Are you going to post pic's of the vaca??


----------



## jagbender (Nov 9, 2011)

fufu said:


> what is a jag, and why would you bend it?


 
I wish I had a snappy answer.  JAG is my initials, Bender comes from my metal shop.  I used to do a lot of ornimental iron furniture Etc.  Still have my equipment "the bender adn welders etc  but no rom here ion Fl for my shop yet. 

Some people thoug I wrecked a jaguar.  been some funny guesses


----------



## jagbender (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2011)

The one that you guys are all dressed up is so cute!  The one that you were in the water, is that on the boat??  I've never been by or near one of those cruise ships, but it looks HUGE!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 9, 2011)

Ocho Rios Jamacia  from the ship 






My Wife and Oldest Daughter





part of our 34 person Party


----------



## jagbender (Nov 9, 2011)

katt said:


> The one that you guys are all dressed up is so cute! The one that you were in the water, is that on the boat?? I've never been by or near one of those cruise ships, but it looks HUGE!


 

Dunn River Falls Jamacia

There are much bigger ships.  We say one in Ft lauderdale when we loaded on our ship


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2011)

ahhh... when we went, we were in Negril.  Wanted to go there, but the drive itself was 2 hours away  

Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome back, looks like you had a great time on vacation.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 9, 2011)

My Brother in Law got married in Key West Fl and we had 34 friends and family on the cruise 










It was also Haloween on the cruise too


----------



## jagbender (Nov 9, 2011)

we had a blast!


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 9, 2011)

You look great , beautiful family and awesome progress.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 9, 2011)

Great pictures jag, looks like a great holiday


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

72Monte said:


> You look great , beautiful family and awesome progress.


 Thanks 


davegmb said:


> Great pictures jag, looks like a great holiday


 We did !

Scale dropping right on down!  

238 this AM


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally got to lift today!  
Pec Dec 100#  15 ,13,11
Standing Alt DB curls 30# x 11 25 x 12 25 x 12
seated cable rows 100X 10,10,10,10
Horizontal straight arm DB flies 20# x 10 15 x 10 15 x 10 
Flat bench  DB pull over  60# DB 6,8,8   felt heavy  
Iso DB curls 30# x 10 35 x 14 30 x 10  left arm gave out  went to 12.5 # DB on left arm and pumped about 50-60 reps


----------



## jagbender (Nov 11, 2011)

237 this AM

Yesterday's Macros


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2011)

Cools pics!   Looks like fun.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 11, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Cools pics! Looks like fun.


It was !  Way too much food!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## x~factor (Nov 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Iso DB curls 30# x 10 35 x 14 30 x 10  left arm gave out  went to *12.5 # DB on left arm and pumped about 50-60 reps*


That's crazy!!!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 12, 2011)

x~factor said:


> That's crazy!!!


 
DOMS are pretty equal for both biceps That workout left me sore all over the upper body!

cardio yesterday 12.23 miles avg 15.4  time 47;27 minutes  over 3300 miles now!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

*saturday Macros*


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunday Macros


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

resting all weekend  Feeling worn out  maybe allergies or something


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

legs / back today.
Good Mornings bar x  10  95x 10, 115 x10
ATF squats 135 x 10  225 x 8 305 x 5
Double leg extensions 135 x 9   215 x 9  215 x 6
double leg curls  90 #  9,7,7
standing calf raises   455# x 3 ,3 ,3
 pwo 40 g whey casein blend 
236.5 today


----------



## x~factor (Nov 14, 2011)

Jealous of that ATG squats.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2011)

What he said.....still gaining 'momentum'...and having to use the smaller weights...


----------



## davegmb (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah your squat is great jag


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2011)

nice photos .


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> nice photos .


 

why thanks you!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

down again today 235.0 

think I am going to walk tonight for cardio

low cals is taking my energy


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> What he said.....still gaining 'momentum'...and having to use the smaller weights...


 
Well if you didn't have to stop and start so many times!  LOL 



davegmb said:


> Yeah your squat is great jag


 
Thanks
I though they sucked.  I am going low carb and cals trying to drop the cruise weight.    But I remember when when 305 was a PR    so repping 305 isn't to bad.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job on squats want to be that strong one day


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 16, 2011)

You're great!  I am currently sick, but to return to the C
 Fold shortly


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Jags! Great pics! Jamaica is on my to go list...but that is a place to go wtih someone...


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Jags! Great pics! Jamaica is on my to go list...but that is a place to go wtih someone...


 
Got off the Boat and you are hit with thousands people looking for your $$$    One of the guys  in our out party knew a local guy named  "shrimpy" they met him@ the ship and they went to Shrimpy's village.  I guess that was quite a shock to some of them that had not been in a third world country.    I am SO glad I live here in the USA.  A lot of people don't know how well we have it here!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> You're great! I am currently sick, but to return to the C
> Fold shortly


 

Hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Got off the Boat and you are hit with thousands people looking for your $$$    One of the guys  in our out party knew a local guy named  "shrimpy" they met him@ the ship and they went to Shrimpy's village.  I guess that was quite a shock to some of them that had not been in a third world country.    I am SO glad I live here in the USA.  A lot of people don't know how well we have it here!



Isn't that the truth??  Once you get outside the 'american' resort in any country, then you see the poverty and what people don't have and it pretty much just slaps me in the face every time.


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Jags! Great pics! Jamaica is on my to go list...but that is a place to go wtih someone...



for sure... but thinking back... I saw more 'guys' for rent than girls there...


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)

katt said:


> for sure... but thinking back... I saw more 'guys' for rent than girls there...


   That was Key West!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)

Cardio today!  15.27 miles avg 15.9 MPH 57:31 minutes max speed 21.7  

post cardio weight 231.5


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Cardio today! 15.27 miles avg 15.9 MPH 57:31 minutes max speed 21.7
> 
> post cardio weight 231.5


 
So you ready for a new bike yet?


----------



## jagbender (Nov 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So you ready for a new bike yet?


 

Not yet this one only has 3300 miles, second set of tires, still got a few thousand miles left in it


233.0 today  almost back to pre cruise weight!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2011)

Workout Saturday 

Flat BB  bench   bar 10, 135 x 10, 185 x 7, 205 x 7, x225 x 1

Inc DB  shoulder press 35 x 10, 45 x 9, 50 x 6 

DB 6 ways  15 x 7, 15 x 5,  15 x 4

Tricep rope cable press 50 x 10,  60 x 13, 60 x 10

DB rows 60 x 10, 70 x 10, 75 x 10

DB shrugs 75 x 10, 75 x 10 

BB barbell shrugs  135 x 11,  205 x 10, 205 x 10, 255 x 3

DB pull overs 60# 6,7,5

Pec Dec 110 x 10,9,6

Really Smoked that workout!  Jumped in the pool  then rode 4 miles on the trike 

PWO  40g casein whey blend     

can really feel it today!


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Workout Saturday
> 
> Flat BB  bench   bar 10, 135 x 10, 185 x 7, 205 x 7, x225 x 1
> 
> ...



monster work out bro!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 22, 2011)

cardio yesterday and today 

trike 15.28 Miles 18.7 max 15.7 avg 58:07 time 

today 
15.32 miles  max 20.6 avg 16.4   time 55:56


The cooler weather and mild winds seem to be helping my average speed


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 24, 2011)

hey jack I hope your thanksgiving was a good 1.  made the mistake of making reservations for restaurant that is known best for seafood, but I took a chance to order there turkey day special..
  Could have done better myself, maybe my expectations for 2 grand. glad to be back and looking forward to reading all of our journals
. please remember voice recognition software not my typod theirs."


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

cardio today 10.10 miles  max 18.1  avg 15.4 time  39:21


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 27, 2011)

Jag, I am so impressed with your cardio Capabilitys
 Currently I am reading a book from selene yeager, As she speaks completely on her experience with bodybuilding. She goes into great detail to express the in capabilities acquired by massive amounts of time Iron pumping. as I have found to be 1 issue that touches upon the lack of sales in aas, And government entities.  you show me that your trainer are your ideas from training are complete I like selene yeager's version.   aka move my ass in cardio soon  thank you


----------



## jagbender (Nov 27, 2011)

cardio has a lot to do with the fat loss as well as lifting and diet,   the combination seems to be working well for me.  I lifted today but I left my workout @ my office  
I am waiting for a new router for my home so I can set up my netowrk again 

fighting the kids for internet usage today  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Nov 28, 2011)

work out Sunday!

Back extensions 110 x 12  110 x 12

seated cable rows 200 x 6  200 x 6  170 x 7

BO barbell rows  135 x 8 135 x 9 135 x 9

Dead Lifts 225 x 8  295 x 6  365 x 0

Rack deads knee level  365 x 5 365 x 5
WG lat pull downs 100 x 8 ,7,7,7
Pwo 40g whey 

About an hours after I lifted I decided to go for a ride 

cardio  12.9 miles 15.1 avg  51.05 minutes    strong winds


----------



## x~factor (Nov 28, 2011)

^that's a busy Sunday. All I did was watch Kitchen Nightmares for 6 hours straight. LOL


----------



## jagbender (Nov 28, 2011)

x~factor said:


> ^that's a busy Sunday. All I did was watch Kitchen Nightmares for 6 hours straight. LOL


 
Kithcen nightmares?  remodeling??  I usually watch the food network  

I love to see what I cannot eat  LOL 

Went to church in the AM had a Funeral @ 3:00 and cooked for the felowship afterwards then evening services@ 5:30 I was pooped out for sure


----------



## davegmb (Nov 28, 2011)

Planning any new additions to the home gym? Those safety bars look good!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Planning any new additions to the home gym? Those safety bars look good!


 
I just moved my home office into REAL office space!

Still not giving me any room in the garage for more equipment YET


----------



## x~factor (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saw the vacation pictures. Good looking family, Jag!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> fighting the kids for internet usage today LOL


 
That was probably more dangerous than any of your workouts.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 30, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Just saw the vacation pictures. Good looking family, Jag!!!


 
Thanks X



omerta2010 said:


> That was probably more dangerous than any of your workouts.


 

No doubt!  Should have the Router today!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 30, 2011)

Cardio yesterday  Big 15 MPH winds 

13.54 Miles   49:46 Minutes 16.3 Average   Max speed 21.2
Got to love more tail wind than head wind!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

I know omertà is Oakland, jersey devil is Philly what team are you jag? 

I only started watching nfl a few years ago and my sister is married to an American from new jersey who loves the giants! However, in my humble opinion the patriots are the most exciting team to watch!!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know omertà is Oakland, jersey devil is Philly what team are you jag?
> 
> I only started watching nfl a few years ago and my sister is married to an American from new jersey who loves the giants! However, in my humble opinion the patriots are the most exciting team to watch!!


 
I really don't follow any sports.  I coach Youth soccer and that is about it


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2011)

I always respect people who make a commitment to give up their time to coach others! Well done you


----------



## jagbender (Dec 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I always respect people who make a commitment to give up their time to coach others! Well done you


 Thanks Dave 

Been slacking this week on my journal and lifting.  Just moved from a home office to a Real office.  Been spending too much time with Comcast.    Finally getting things settled down.  Getting into the grove.    I need to lift soon to blow off some steam. 

Weight been good this week 231 ish   Been eating good and some cheats.  It is hard to eat @ work.   Been living on Protein shakes and protein bars this week.    

I now have my internet set back up @ the house as of 10:00 last night!  

Later all


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 2, 2011)

you're lucky ... do you get me crap about gear use? I just got mine in express to him that jay cutler and all of the rest the individual to   that live in 1,000,000 dollar homes... obviously are not on the same assumption or page: as steroids are illegal. its further insults my intelligence have anything good 2 say.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 2, 2011)

hey jag,sorry about the typos. my first question is do you get any heat from you use a gear. I suspect your answer will be no. again lucky you.   voice recognition software stinks sometimes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow that software really sucks. 

Night sounds like people are giving you a hard time, sorry to hear that.

Jag, have a great weekend. Hope next week you can hit the weights like you want to.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> hey jag,sorry about the typos. my first question is do you get any heat from you use a gear. I suspect your answer will be no. again lucky you. voice recognition software stinks sometimes.


 
No I don't really.  I am 50 Years old and on HRT.  So my "gear" is legal I get it at Walgreens   My natural test levels were 230 before therapy   now run about 725 +-  I am on 140 mg a week now. 
  feeling like a human again!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

Last might I walked two miles.

Today I needed to clear my head.  I really find peace on my trike.  Today I rode 42.25 miles 2hours 50 minutes 14.6 average.   
We had strong 15-18 mph winds and I had a head wind on the way  home. 
At least I am getting in my cardio.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Today I rode 42.25 miles 2 hours 50 minutes 14.6 average.



Every Sunday I have to make a trip to NY, each way is a little less than 50 miles. I can't even imagine riding that with a bike or a trike. That is crazy FAR!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jags! You pedal powerin' beast, you!
How's things!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 4, 2011)

Going Good B  down a pound today! 230!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2011)

wahoo!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

jag, what is your goal weight. Or is that just a secondary to all the improvements you've been making?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2011)

OK folks I am baout a week late posting my Nine Months Priogress photos 

here is a slide show 




9 Months!










































Yes I am happy with the results!!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> jag, what is your goal weight. Or is that just a secondary to all the improvements you've been making?


 
God Willing  I would really like to see 220    But not sure where I will end up.  Just going to keep on until I get to a respectable BF level.  I just want to be in better shape


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2011)

Work out Today 

worked out at noon and I was still fasting 

Standing ALT DB curls 40# x 10,  45 x 7, 45 x 6
Preacher bench Subrabar  74 x 4, 74 x 5, 74 x 5
Db lat raises   12.5 x 10  15 x 10  15 x 10
Skull Crushers 74 x 10,7,5 
BO DB rows 60# x 10,10,10 
Pec Dec 120 x 16, 140 x 5,130 x 3, 120 x 5
 PWO whey / casein blend 45 grams and a 95/5% turkey pattie


----------



## x~factor (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking really strong in the pictures there, Jag!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Looking really strong in the pictures there, Jag!


 

thanks X  Getting there!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

Arms look huge Jag on the side on shot, good going!!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Arms look huge Jag on the side on shot, good going!!


 

Thanks
 Dave!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lookin great, a little sunburnt but awesome improvements. 

Hard to beleive it's only been 9 months.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Lookin great, a little sunburnt but awesome improvements.
> 
> Hard to beleive it's only been 9 months.


 
sunburn from the 42 mile bike trip!

For real 9 months seem like a long time but it really isn't!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2011)

ho-lee-sasquatch!  
Lookin' good, Jags!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-sasquatch!
> Lookin' good, Jags!


 

Gettin there B 

Thanks


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 6, 2011)

keep up the good work


----------



## Built (Dec 7, 2011)

Holy CRAP you've done good, Jag! Guns are huge; nice and thick through the back - and you're clearly enjoying having your chest bigger than your waist - you've got PECS! 

Nice work.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2011)

Built said:


> Holy CRAP you've done good, Jag! Guns are huge; nice and thick through the back - and you're clearly enjoying having your chest bigger than your waist - you've got PECS!
> 
> Nice work.


 
Thanks to your advise and coaching might I add! 

Your the best Built! 





Still have a ways to go on the Chest being bigger that the waist! LOL


----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2011)

CARDIO today   trike 10.25 miles  max 20.2 avg 16.5 timw 37:07 minutes

I have gained a couple of pounds in the last few days  I started taking Glutamine  and a different protein blend  
not sure if the glutamine is causing some water retention ?

235 this am


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 7, 2011)

Couple lbs is nothing, I gain 2lbs between waking up and after having my morning protein, amino's, and half bottle of water. 

Glutamine shoudn't make you hold water, at least I've never heard of that as a side effect. I haven't taken that in years, let me know if you think it helps.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Glutamine shoudn't make you hold water, at least I've never heard of that as a side effect. I haven't taken that in years, let me know if you think it helps.



Same here... it used to be one of the 'must have' supplements a decade ago.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Couple lbs is nothing, I gain 2lbs between waking up and after having my morning protein, amino's, and half bottle of water.
> 
> Glutamine shoudn't make you hold water, at least I've never heard of that as a side effect. I haven't taken that in years, let me know if you think it helps.


 
Yeah Omerta  I can vary 4-6 pounds in a day too especially after an hopur of cardio. 

The Glutamine does not really seem to make any Differance in recovery.  But I have not been lifting and riding like I should this week  too much work 

233 today


----------



## bwrag (Dec 9, 2011)

nice work looking good


----------



## jagbender (Dec 10, 2011)

bwrag said:


> nice work looking good


 
Thanks B


----------



## jagbender (Dec 10, 2011)

cardio last night walk 1 hour

today  rode 31.94 miles 2:07 minutes  14.9 avg

weight 233


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2011)

Cardio last night 1.5 hours  wweight 233.5 this AM 
Needing a break from lifting again  so cardio cardio cardio 

I think my estradiol it too low.   Not sure, blood work in a couple of weeks 
currently taking 1.75 mg a week .25 mg daily.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow man, you have made amazing progress.  This makes me feel like it is time to step it up a notch and actually reach the goals I keep telling myself I can.  I like the biking for cardio, I wish I had the time to do that or a place where I could in Houston, so many cars I am paranoid I will get killed on the roads.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

Making great progress jag! What's a Christmas like in the jag household then?


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Excellent progress Jag. Can I also say how shocked I am that no one has mentioned your legs! You've got great Wheels there bud. They'll be a great great feature on you when you hit your goal weight, I think they look immense now. 

Great work/


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 14, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Excellent progress Jag. Can I also say how shocked I am that no one has mentioned your legs! You've got great Wheels there bud. They'll be a great great feature on you when you hit your goal weight, I think they look immense now.
> 
> Great work/



I have to agree, wheels look good.  Overall excellent progress!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Wow man, you have made amazing progress. This makes me feel like it is time to step it up a notch and actually reach the goals I keep telling myself I can. I like the biking for cardio, I wish I had the time to do that or a place where I could in Houston, so many cars I am paranoid I will get killed on the roads.


 
Thans Outfinny You can reach your goals ! Just need to make it a priority. Houston has some decent weather in the winter?? I love FL and beaing able to ride all yeard round 



davegmb said:


> Making great progress jag! What's a Christmas like in the jag household then?


 
Well I have two daughters 9-13 Oldest's BD on Dec 23rd That kind of sucks for her because of all the attention on Christmas. We will have a Party Friday the 23rd with family and freinds. And Have a bon Fire later in the evening
Christmas Eve Candle light services @ Church and 11 AM on Christmas. Our Church does have a Christmas service ! 



trapzilla said:


> Excellent progress Jag. Can I also say how shocked I am that no one has mentioned your legs! You've got great Wheels there bud. They'll be a great great feature on you when you hit your goal weight, I think they look immense now.
> 
> Thanks Man I am really trying to cut this fat. Been a little difficult with the holidays but at least I am not gaining weight!
> 
> ...


 


returnofthdragon said:


> I have to agree, wheels look good. Overall excellent progress!


Thanks RoTD

Cannot wait to burn some more fat on the legs and belly  most of  the fat is there Upper legs and belly


----------



## x~factor (Dec 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Oldest's BD on Dec 23rd That kind of sucks for her because of all the attention on Christmas.



In our household, 5 people have their birthdays within a week of each other including mine. So I sort of feel her pain. I can never celebrate just my OWN birthday.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> In our household, 5 people have their birthdays within a week of each other including mine. So I sort of feel her pain. I can never celebrate just my OWN birthday.


 

Aww that sucks!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 14, 2011)

short cardio today 
36:49minutes avg 16.4 10.07 miles 

Whoo woo  3500.08 miles total!!


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe so Jag but your outer sweep is looking pretty solid there. How good is that wireless gadget? I need something like that.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 15, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Maybe so Jag but your outer sweep is looking pretty solid there. How good is that wireless gadget? I need something like that.


 

I will let you know.  
Here is some literature 

Body composition monitoring is an essential tool for precisely measuring your body's inner health. Tanita's new FDA Cleared BC-1500 Ironman Radio Wireless Segmental Body Composition Monitor communicates using ANT+ radio wireless technology, providing in-depth information about your body. This information allows you to accurately monitor the impact of your diet and fitness program. 

The BC-1500 platform is designed to connect to your personal computer running TANITA Healthy Edge??? Software (included) and other compatible software, using ANT+ protocol to record, graph, and analyze your readings on a daily, weekly, monthly, and annual basis. This platform features serial number pairing enabling you to connect to a specific platform when 2 or more are present in close proximity. 

Tanita's BC-1500 Ironman Radio Wireless Segmental Body Composition Monitor gives you more information than our standard body composition monitors. This unique product gives individual body composition readings for each body segment: trunk, right arm, left arm, right leg and left leg. The BC-1500 is especially useful for anyone who is monitoring the balance of left and right side of body or trying to build or rehabilitate a particular part of one's body. The BC-1500 uses eight electrodes, four innovative retractable handgrip electrodes, along with four standard feet electrodes. 

In just seconds, this at-home health monitor can display a complete body composition profile, including weight, body fat % (total and segmental), body water %, muscle mass (total and segmental), physique rating, BMR, DCI, metabolic age, bone mass, and visceral fat. And, when using the Tanita Healthy Edge??? Software, you will also get BMI and other important readings automatically calculated and saved for tracking and analyzing.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 15, 2011)

Cardio today, taking a lifting break, tendons sore. Trying to Pre Diet for Christmas feast. 

Fasted cardio @ noon Trike 15.23, miles, 55:48 minutes, 16.4 average! max speed 20.7 mph

Weight this AM 232.5 post cardio 227.5 talk about weight swings 5 pounds in 5 hours? I am sure I am back up a few pounds after shake lunch and water.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 16, 2011)

229 this AM  yeah  under 230 again!!  need to hit tht 4 more times before I get below that.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 16, 2011)

Purina diet is working for you, eh?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 16, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Purina diet is working for you, eh?


 

Hell Yeah its working LOL


----------



## jagbender (Dec 16, 2011)

Got to givre it up  for Curt James for posting that Joke


----------



## jagbender (Dec 18, 2011)

33 miles on the trike today 2.25 hours   great temps  hi 70's  and sunny 
Fasted before the ride


----------



## davegmb (Dec 19, 2011)

What's the plan for Christmas: balls to the diet and eat what you want or stay disciplined?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 19, 2011)

Pre diet, enjoy the Christmas foods within reason,  back on the plan next day 

Weight today 230.5


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 19, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Pre diet, enjoy the Christmas foods within reason,  back on the plan next day
> 
> Weight today 230.5



That was my plan, but a house full of company isn't making dieting easy this week.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> That was my plan, but a house full of company isn't making dieting easy this week.


 I hear that  my daughters Birthday ifs Friday!  big party 
then Christmas  

On a good note though  229 again on the scale today !!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

Well to all of my freinds who live in Northern places.  Today it is sunny and 80 degrees.  I rode today for 10 miles in 36 minutes on lunch break.  16.4 average. 

here is a laid back photo of me on my flying la z boy.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn, was in the 30's here in cali this morning. 

That looks like it would be fun, can see why you put in so many miles.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Damn, was in the 30's here in cali this morning.
> 
> That looks like it would be fun, can see why you put in so many miles.


 

Heck Yeah it is a blast to ride,  tunes on the rack and I get to work on my tan too!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 21, 2011)

cardio yesterday on the trike 10 miles 36 minutes on lunch break 

THEN I walked 4.6 miles last night in about 1 hour 45 minutes 

Scale this AM even after a middle of the night carb load.  

229.5!  Still under 230  I am happy with that,  need to see 229  a few more time then I know I am in the 220's   The 232 platau was about 4 months long, but body comp changes were evident. 

My first major goal is to be between 200 and 210


----------



## x~factor (Dec 21, 2011)

Cardio is looking really good! Did you stop lifting weights for a while?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I get to work on my tan too!


dang...beat me too it!
Merry Christmas, Jags!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Cardio is looking really good! Did you stop lifting weights for a while?


 

Yes taking a couple of weeks off from lifting,  to recoop my joints and tendons.  and give the muscles a chance to heal.  then I can punishe them again!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

cardio yesterday   NICE 18 MPH winds 
15.2 miles, 23.3 max speed with the wind!, time 59:03 minutes  average speed 15.4 mph


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 22, 2011)

keep up good work. that week i took off did wonders for me energy level back and aches and pains much better. shoulders even feel good going to do that now every 12 weeks or so. merry christmas


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> keep up good work. that week i took off did wonders for me energy level back and aches and pains much better. shoulders even feel good going to do that now every 12 weeks or so. merry christmas


 
thask ans A very Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I have been enjoying some holiday foods and up a couple of pounds as predicted.  already down a pound.  Got back on the bike today and rode 8 miles, avg 16.0, 29:45 minutes.  I had a touch of the flu Monday and feel OK today. 

Will start lifting next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2011)

Was that flu from all the food. I don't know why but all the food over the holidays basically made me miserable and felt like I had the flu as well. 

I think I'm still waking up from my food coma. 

Any plans for new years?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 31, 2011)

I just received my Ironman scale last night!  it is awesome!  here is a screen shot of the measurements.  Plus it graphs all data


----------



## jagbender (Jan 1, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Was that flu from all the food. I don't know why but all the food over the holidays basically made me miserable and felt like I had the flu as well.
> 
> I think I'm still waking up from my food coma.
> 
> Any plans for new years?


 
Well we are rinding home from Uncle Bob's house  near Orlando.  We ate and ate and ate some more.   FLU changed into a lovely cold.  I cooked as usual  ribs and chicken on the grill.  lots of holiday food.  I am feeling very bloated and ready to get back to clean eating.  I do feel much better NOT eating those carbs and fatty foods.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 4, 2012)

Losing the Holiday weight  230.8 this AM 

Need to get back in the 220's soon! 

cardio last night 30 minute walk  

What happened to Florida this Am 34 degrees?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 4, 2012)

this has been my diet for that last two days and today again


----------



## x~factor (Jan 4, 2012)

1100 calories? I don't know how you can even function with that. That is just insane!!!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> 1100 calories? I don't know how you can even function with that. That is just insane!!!


 

I am not lifting YET  Just mild cardio 

Pretty comfortable  Must be in Ketosis


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy New Year

Any big plans/resolutions for the year?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 6, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> Any big plans/resolutions for the year?


 

Just to keep work on losing more fat adding more muscle 

I was on liquid protein diet 4 days and finally ate last night turkey patty and two hamburger patties and a cup of pecans  

Still under 230 this AM


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like an easy goal for ya. Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 9, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like an easy goal for ya. Hope you had a good weekend.


 

Thanks O probably not an easy goal! LOL but neverless a goal. 

Dr Appt tomorrow checking labs and weigh in


----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2012)

Went to the TRT doc yesterday. All good 

test 900
Estradiol 28
all other blood work spot on

Body fat 20% 
weight 230.2 #
visceral fat rating 12
muscle mass 175.2 #
bone mass 9.2 #
Fat free mass 184#
fat mass 46 #


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2012)

Good job Jag!  Yeah we are doing Keto right now,  probably only for about 4-6 weeks though... I seem to get too flat with this type of diet, but  it does wonders for fat loss - just so boring


----------



## x~factor (Jan 11, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Body fat 20%



That's great Jeff! You're a digit off to being in the teens! All those hardwork is finally paying off!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2012)

katt said:


> Good job Jag! Yeah we are doing Keto right now, probably only for about 4-6 weeks though... I seem to get too flat with this type of diet, but it does wonders for fat loss - just so boring


 
thansk Katt  Yes Keto IS boring but works  I am raising my carlores back up to   2200 +-  50% protein 25/25 carbs fat 



x~factor said:


> That's great Jeff! You're a digit off to being in the teens! All those hardwork is finally paying off!


 
My goal weight would be 210-220  pounds  So I am getting close. 

I love my new Scale it rocks.  Showed the reports to Doc and he asked me to show it to Stacy  his wife.  pretty neat 

Anyway  I need to lose 20-25 pounds of fat and I would like to add more muscle.  May never see 220  but I just want to see 15% BF  

I Finally hit the weights again this afternoon  after almost a month off 

I needed that break  I was hurting all over (joints)  

So for my 1st workout  kind of Full body wake stuff up 

Dead lifts  
135 x 10 
225 x 10
275 x7
325 x 3

Hanging cleans 135 x 7, 9,7

ATF squats  135 x 10  225 x 8

Double leg extentions 
180# 7,6,5 

That is a start  cannot wait to do chest and arms!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2012)

Whats up jag haven't been on here in a bit how you doin??


----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2012)

Note the Metabolic age  32!!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Whats up jag haven't been on here in a bit how you doin??


 

Survived the Holidays withoug too much weight gain!  Getting back to SFW as of today !


----------



## bwrag (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope all is well. I see your still at it


----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2012)

bwrag said:


> Hope all is well. I see your still at it


 
never giving up!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Note the Metabolic age 32!!


 
damn younger than me. 

At least not mentally though. 

cool program were did you find that.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> damn younger than me.
> 
> At least not mentally though.
> 
> cool program were did you find that.


 
right here!


BC-1500 Ironman Radio Wireless Segmental Body Composition Monitor


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2012)

that's a really cool thing!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2012)

You doing any specific program Jag or your own?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 13, 2012)

davegmb said:


> You doing any specific program Jag or your own?


 
Just my own mix  General 3 day split trying to lift heavy   reps less than 10  greater that 6   
doesn't always work that way but it is working


----------



## jagbender (Jan 13, 2012)

workout today  fasted  just didn't eat this AM  too busy at work.   

Flat bench press 
 warm up close grip bar 20 regular grip bar 20
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 3    had some  L shoulder pain  so I took it easy   


Decline Bench 
135 x 8  115 x 10 115 x 10

Standing Military press
115 x 4 115 x 5  115 x 6  little more rest between sets increased reps 

Straight arm bench DB flies 15 x 10  20 x 8 25 x 3 PR   first time with 25's 

Standing Alt DB curls  between sets 15 x 10  25 x10 25 x 10 30x 8 25 x 8 

Pec Dec   100 x 10 100 x 10 100 x 7 

weight this AM 231.4  BF% 19.6


----------



## x~factor (Jan 13, 2012)

jagbender said:


> weight this AM 231.4  *BF% 19.6*



Okay that didn't take long. You're in the teens!!!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 13, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Okay that didn't take long. You're in the teens!!!


 

Just water  probably be back in the 20's tomorrow


----------



## jagbender (Jan 13, 2012)

You should see how water effects the fat levels


----------



## jagbender (Jan 13, 2012)

I really have to look at general trends not daily levels 

here is a different look


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

That's cool tool though, at least you kind of end up with a "fuzzy" trend that you just shouldn't take literal.

Glad to see you back hitting the weights.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> That's cool tool though, at least you kind of end up with a "fuzzy" trend that you just shouldn't take literal.
> 
> Glad to see you back hitting the weights.


 

The trend will smooth out over time  Right now there is only a couple of weeks of data.  And my diet was crazy over the new year celebration ETC.  And I am sure the Adult beverages messed with the water levels! 

And YES is feels great to SFW again!!!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 14, 2012)

Today I decided to push my cardio and see if I could ride 50 miles.  

I did !  52.3 miles 3:49:05  ride time,  Total time about 4.5 hours  stopped to take a picture of the ole gator and ate lunch.  It was cool this AM and then it got sunny, then cloudy.   temp now 64 degrees


----------



## x~factor (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn! That's awesome!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

50 miles, jag you have created a monster!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 14, 2012)

Fat burning monster I hope!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 16, 2012)

After my ride I dropped to 228.8 #'s  body fat % to 23 went up  all due to dehydration
today still dehydrated a bit,  weight 230.8 Body Fat 22.8  monitor also ahows muscle mass down.  I am assuming water is causing all of the fluctuations.  Just going to keep on doing what I have been doing and continute to learns the cause and affects of the level changes on the monitor  
It is interesting to see this much data on the computer. 

Yesterday was a rest day today I am thinking leg day!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Today I decided to push my cardio and see if I could ride 50 miles.
> 
> I did !  52.3 miles 3:49:05  ride time,  Total time about 4.5 hours  stopped to take a picture of the ole gator and ate lunch.  It was cool this AM and then it got sunny, then cloudy.   temp now 64 degrees



Wow 50 miles your cardio is looking good!

Does you endo say much about you bumping up your dose?  

I'm thinking about hgrp and cjc that is supposed to have great fat burning properties course I want the muscle.  Not worried about the fat as much.  Keep up the good work man


----------



## x~factor (Jan 16, 2012)

jagbender said:


> After my ride I dropped to 228.8 #'s  body fat % to 23 went up  all due to dehydration
> today still dehydrated a bit,  weight 230.8 Body Fat 22.8  monitor also ahows muscle mass down.  I am assuming water is causing all of the fluctuations.  Just going to keep on doing what I have been doing and continute to learns the cause and affects of the level changes on the monitor
> It is interesting to see this much data on the computer.



Interested to know what causes the water weight to fluctuate.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 16, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Does you endo say much about you bumping up your dose?


 

Thanks  It was my farthest ride to date. 

Doc does not know about the blast  He gave me 4 months before next bloodwork  so I will blast for 6-8 weeks and see what happens 

I want the muscle too!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Interested to know what causes the water weight to fluctuate.


 

It is all water levels My muscles are dehydrated and Glycogen stores depleted 
Mostly all water. should be interesting to see what the levels are tomorrow


----------



## jagbender (Jan 16, 2012)

This graph shows the drop in Water level


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2012)

that's crazy.  Is that from that monitor you bought?  how exactly does that work at first?  Looked like some type of vest you wear.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

Water levels starting to come up


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

katt said:


> that's crazy. Is that from that monitor you bought? how exactly does that work at first? Looked like some type of vest you wear.


 
No is is not a vest  is is a "scale"  but all of the data is sent to the computer.  You can stand on the "platform"  but you can only see lights flashing on the platform  all Data goes into the computer and can be read there.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

MY muscle mass dropped when my water levels dropped from the 50 mile ride and glycogen depletion. the previous chart showed the water levels coming up 

this one shows the muscle mass coming up (muscles refilling)


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

this graph shows Water levels and fat levels are inversely related.  Body Fat percentage decreases as Water % increases, Because Muscle mass increases with rehydration and glycogen refill.


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> No is is not a vest  is is a "scale"  but all of the data is sent to the computer.  You can stand on the "platform"  but you can only see lights flashing on the platform  all Data goes into the computer and can be read there.



Oh ok!  Well, that's a pretty dang cool scale!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

katt said:


> Oh ok! Well, that's a pretty dang cool scale!


 
you know you are addicted to fitness when people ask you what you want for Christmas and you tell them a Body analysing scale ! 


Thanks Katt


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> you know you are addicted to fitness when people ask you what you want for Christmas and you tell them a Body analysing scale !



Jagbender, an enthusiast. Gentlemen, we can rebuild him, we have the technology....







YouTube Video











Nice work, jag, keep it up!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> you know you are addicted to fitness when people ask you what you want for Christmas and you tell them a Body analysing scale !


Or just say get me something from

elitefts.com since it's free shipping.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Jagbender, an enthusiast. Gentlemen, we can rebuild him, we have the technology....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


omerta2010 said:


> Or just say get me something from
> 
> elitefts.com since it's free shipping.


 
Sounds good too!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2012)

weight the same today 230.8


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

REALLY need to install a 'like' button!
Way t o go, brotha!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> REALLY need to install a 'like' button!
> Way t o go, brotha!


 

Thanks B


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

workout today  Leg death day

ATF Squats  115 x 10,  225 x 10, 295 x 5, 345 x 2
Reverse leg curls    45 x 10,  70 x 10,  90 x 5
Double leg extentions   215 x 10, 215 x 8, 215 x 6
BB standing calf raises  295 x 12, 345 x12, 345 x 10

Short and sweet and painless  LOL


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2012)

You must have one of the biggest squats in all the journals Jag,  very jealous!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

I moved pianos part time for 21 years for my mom's store. I am sure that helps
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome squats!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 20, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome squats!


 

Thanks Phil!


jeff


----------



## jagbender (Jan 20, 2012)

234.8 this AM  been going up all week


----------



## x~factor (Jan 20, 2012)

jagbender said:


> 234.8 this AM  been going up all week



I see a 100-mile bike ride in your future.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I see a 100-mile bike ride in your future.


 
Someday  i will do a centenial


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

Water levels coming up after carb load


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

weight / Body fat%


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

muscle mass / body fat  going in the right direction!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

analysis 1-23-12


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

workout today Upper body 

Pec Dec 100x 16  120 x 12  120 x 13
DB curls between sets 30 x 10, 10, 10
2 hand low cable rows  100 x 16  120 x 80  120 x 8
wide grip lat pull downs  70 x 10 70 x 11  50 x 12
Zercher rows   115 x 10, 10 ,10
Tricep rope pull downs  50 x13,  70 x 7, 50 x 11
Face pulls 50 x13 70 x 10 50 x10 50 x 10 50x 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice workout, welcome back to hitting the weights. 

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes good weekend  DOMS last week from the heavy squats, so I took an extra rest day. 

Cardio yesterday  took my two girls for a 35 minute bike ride


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2012)

What does your family think of the new you?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

Half the man I used to be
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Half the man I used to be


----------



## x~factor (Jan 23, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Zercher rows   115 x 10, 10 ,10



What's Zercher Rows?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2012)

x~factor said:


> What's Zercher Rows?


 

Reverse grip BB bent over rows,  My bad


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome squats!


 
thanks PAUL


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2012)

It is hard to believe that it has almost been a year since I started my fat loss and fitness program. 

I started 2-26-11  

here is what I have done so far


----------



## carmineb (Jan 24, 2012)

what up Jag?  love the slide show, awesome


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2012)

carmineb said:


> what up Jag? love the slide show, awesome


 

Thanks Carmine  Still workin at it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome slide show Jeff.... You should be proud!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome slide show Jeff.... You should be proud!


 

Workin hard at it!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 25, 2012)

Cardio yesterday on the trike  15.22 miles, max speed 20.1 average speed 16.6  (fastest ever) 54:47 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Jan 25, 2012)

scale in today


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 25, 2012)

You're going to weigh less than me soon!  I gotta get some cardio in.  I didn't start in as difficult of a place as you, I can't let you catch me!


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the slide show - what a change!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

katt said:


> Love the slide show - what a change!


 

Yeah I am glad I though about it before I got started.  really helps keep me on track!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

cardio last night walking 3.7 miles about an hour


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is quite the scale you have there!  I need me one of those.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2012)

Your going to have to change the title of your journal soon you've done so well!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> That is quite the scale you have there! I need me one of those.


 
It is pretty cool to mess with and see what is going on!



davegmb said:


> Your going to have to change the title of your journal soon you've done so well!


 

Still a battle Big Time!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

Good stuff Jag..... you are an inspiration


----------



## jagbender (Jan 27, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good stuff Jag..... you are an inspiration



Thanks JD

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Jan 27, 2012)

Cardio today. Trike. 10.1
 Miles  15.7 avg. 20.1 max 38:32 minutes. 
Taking the family to Universal Orlando tomorrow 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## x~factor (Jan 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Taking the family to Universal Orlando tomorrow



Nice! How far is that from you?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 28, 2012)

About 2 hours

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Jan 30, 2012)

Lifting Sunday 

Deads 135 x 10 225 x 10 295 x 8 345 x 5   [2 more reps (PR)]
Below the knee rack deads 225 x 10 275 x10
Big round Circles 45# plate 5R 5L three sets
65# db shrugs 10x 10x 10x


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2012)

YAY   Rack Deads - love those!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on the PR. 

Hope you had a great time on your family outing over the weekend.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 30, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the PR.
> 
> Hope you had a great time on your family outing over the weekend.


 

we had fun  Posted a few pictures on facebook


----------



## jagbender (Jan 30, 2012)

cardio day   massive headwinds today  Argh ....  Makes me stronger though 
15.24 miles 20.8 max 16.0 avg 56:52 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking good in here Jag!  You on FB?


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 31, 2012)

nice job on deads


----------



## jagbender (Jan 31, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looking good in here Jag! You on FB?


 
Paul 
Click the FB logo Under the reps under my  rep points that will link you to my page.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 31, 2012)

Mkpaint said:


> nice job on deads


 

Getting there.  Best thing about 'those" deads  I was able to keep form and no pulled muscles!   felt good


----------



## jagbender (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

Just hit you up on FB


----------



## jagbender (Jan 31, 2012)

katt said:


> Just hit you up on FB


 
Added!  Katt


----------



## jagbender (Jan 31, 2012)

lifting today,  going through life's challenges  Still alive and sucking air! 


Flat bench 
135 x 10 225 x 10 185 x 10 205 x 7 225 x 2  no spotter 
Decline bench  135 x 10 155 x 7  175 x 5
Pec deck 100 x14,11,10,
Alt DB curls 40 x 10 35 x 10  30 x 10
close grip tricep cable press   50 x 15 ,11,10
60# db pull overs 7

smoked


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

we never do declines... not sure why


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

katt said:


> Just hit you up on FB


Me too!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Flat bench
> 135 x 10 225 x 10 185 x 10 205 x 7 225 x 2  no spotter


 Nice bench!  That is pretty where I 'was' at.  I would have done more like 135 x 8, 175 x 8, 205 x 8, 225 x 8-10, 225 x 7-9.  I liked the more gradual ramping up.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

I think there is a typeo  on my bench 

should have read 
135 x 10 185 x10 205 x7 225 x 2


----------



## x~factor (Feb 1, 2012)

jagbender said:


> smoked



Smoked as in cigarette?


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Smoked as in cigarette?


 
Naw a big fatty  j/k 

smoked as in tired whooped


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

not sure what caused the water weight swing


----------



## x~factor (Feb 1, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Naw a big fatty  j/k
> 
> smoked as in tired whooped



Oh, durr.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I think there is a typeo  on my bench
> 
> should have read
> 135 x 10 185 x10 205 x7 225 x 2


Notice I said I 'was'......lol,  I think we all know weight lifted is a relative number to our personal progress.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Notice I said I 'was'......lol, I think we all know weight lifted is a relative number to our personal progress.


 
you will be back up there soon  after your recover!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)

Cardio today   Trike 15.34 miles  20 mph max, 16.5 avg, 55:41 minutes 

tried a new Garmin training  program today  will be messing with that this afternoon


----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)

make shift lunch  Bar B que Chick Can


----------



## x~factor (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks yummy! Where did you get the sauce?


----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)

The sause is from a BBQ chain down south called Sonny's.  That is where I go for a refeed  LOL 

I didn't have anything to eat today I found the Chicken in the cupboard @ work and the sauce in the friidge door and said Whiskey Tango Foxtrot and ate it.  not too bad in a pinch.   
When I set it all down it just sounded funny    _BBQ Chick CAN_   not what one would expect  I was thinking something off the grill sounded good!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)

Best BBQ Restaurant | BBQ Catering | Sonny's Bar-B-Q Restaurant

Darn now I am hungry again!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

hahahah I eat that chicken in a can every day. lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks good to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looks good to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I like the chicken with tobasco Chipotle  on it.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 3, 2012)

sonny's sweet sauce the bomb!!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

oohhh I LOVE the chipotle tabasco!!!  It's so good.... Now about that chicken in a can... umm, another story.  But I guess you gotta do what you gotta do..LOL


----------



## jagbender (Feb 3, 2012)

Mkpaint said:


> sonny's sweet sauce the bomb!!


 
I preffer the sizzlin sweet myself!   darn I want to go to Sonny's now


----------



## jagbender (Feb 3, 2012)

weight this week up and down like a yo yo


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

Mmmmm BBQ....


----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2012)

cardio
1 hour nature walk with the family.  then 
trike ride 33.48 miles 16.2 average pushing hard  riding with a road biker  kicked my butt.  2:04:02


----------



## jagbender (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 6, 2012)

lifting today 
Low cable rope pulls 70 x10 50 x 10 50 x 10 cannot find a name for this exercise I used the tricep rope low cable and did a lifting motion as I pulled up on the ropes I spread out my elbows and hands. Similar to a face pull but pulling from the lower cable position up. anyone know what that may be called? 
Similar to a standing dumbell upright row  using the rope instead of DB's  
BB shoulder press 90 x 15 115 x 7 90 x 8
DB lateral raises 15 x 10 10 x 10 10 x 11
DB shoulde press 30 x 10 30 x 10 25 x 9

Need to work on the shoulders!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

jagbender said:


> lifting today
> Low cable rope pulls 70 x10 50 x 10 50 x 10 cannot find a name for this exercise I used the tricep rope low cable and did a lifting motion as I pulled up on the ropes I spread out my elbows and hands. Similar to a face pull but pulling from the lower cable position up. anyone know what that may be called?


 Just hoping it's not a pull thru!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

Usually consider that a cable upright row w/rope.

 @ pullthru's


----------



## jagbender (Feb 8, 2012)

jerseydevil said:


> just hoping it's not a pull thru!!!!


 
lol  no  sir


----------



## jagbender (Feb 8, 2012)

cardio last night walking  3.6 MPH 48:15 dist 2.75 miles


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Usually consider that a cable upright row w/rope.
> 
> @ pullthru's



I think we need that vid again....


----------



## jagbender (Feb 8, 2012)

This is what my trike ride looks like on Garmin Fit


----------



## jagbender (Feb 8, 2012)

NOT these 






YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL  it's just funny to watch that


----------



## jagbender (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> LOL it's just funny to watch that


 
I'd watch her


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I'd watch her


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I'd watch her


 so....how do you...spot her? In front...or from behind? either way: full of WIN!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 10, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> so....how do you...spot her? In front...or from behind? either way: full of WIN!


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> so....how do you...spot her? In front...or from behind? either way: full of WIN!



you get two people to spot - one in the front and one behind...


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

Skull crushers  45 x 25 
Preacher bench Curls 45 x 40
tri rope pull downs  50 x 15
Side lateral raises  15 x 14
Pec Dec 100 x 19
machine curl  100x 26
BB shrugs  135 x 26
Fklat bench 135 x 19 
2 handed low cable rows 100 x 25


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> so....how do you...spot her? In front...or from behind? either way: full of WIN!


 


katt said:


> you get two people to spot - one in the front and one behind...


 

either way works for me!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Skull crushers  45 x 25
> Preacher bench Curls 45 x 40
> tri rope pull downs  50 x 15
> Side lateral raises  15 x 14
> ...


Nice high volume workout Jeff


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

YouTube Video











Ok.... now if you were THIS guy.... where do you look?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2012)

katt said:


> you get two people to spot - one in the front and one behind...


 I like your style, lady!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> I like your style, lady!


 

LOl me too


----------



## jagbender (Feb 16, 2012)

crappy day lifting today 
Been off with a whole bunch of drama lately 

Went to do legs today and burn up some frustration 

Double leg extentions 180 x 10
reverse leg curls 90 x 10
  ATF squats
135 x 10
225 x 10
295 x 6
385 gravity overload dropped the bar  Farg!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 16, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Went to do legs today and burn up some frustration


Sometimes you get the best workout that way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Went to do legs today and burn up some frustration


Great leg workout Jeff!  While burning up that frustration just don't wind up getting a eye patch, then having to prove how tough you are, because you are wearing an eye patch, then winding up passed out in a ditch..... Don't be that guy .  I love that commercial.



x~factor said:


> Sometimes you get the best workout that way.


Frustration fueled workouts are usually the best


----------



## jagbender (Feb 20, 2012)

My Posts have been spotty lately  life is dealing my some rough terrain.  spening a lot of time dealing with reality.  I am eating well and trying to get some cardio.  My ankle is still bruised  from the squats.    I hope to resume Normal operations soon.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well hope things sort themselves out soon. 

Glad your sticking to your eating plan.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Well hope things sort themselves out soon.
> 
> Glad your sticking to your eating plan.


 
Thanks O  eating Ok and limping along


----------



## bwrag (Feb 22, 2012)

good job jag. hope all is well


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 22, 2012)

Hang in there.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 22, 2012)

Still eating good.  Weight the same.  Moving march 5th to an apartment.  good news the fitness center is next door.  Bad news  I will be by myself.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

You have mail


----------



## jagbender (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 23, 2012)

*The problems we face today are there because the people who work for a living are outnumbered by the people that vote for a living.*


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

^^^i like this


----------



## jagbender (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 24, 2012)

this is pretty cool  if you click on the link you can "play" the  the route, it shows speed and location on the map  
follow the link and clipd the play button 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/152182384


----------



## x~factor (Feb 24, 2012)

^pretty cool!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 24, 2012)

jagbender said:


> crappy day lifting today
> Been off with a whole bunch of drama lately
> 
> Went to do legs today and burn up some frustration
> ...


 
Nice, I like the ambition and that's a pretty mean squat for ATF


----------



## jagbender (Feb 24, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Nice, I like the ambition and that's a pretty mean squat for ATF


 
Thanks I have hit 365 two reps but that days was the weights day!

Gravity 1  Jag 0


----------



## jagbender (Feb 24, 2012)

Relationships are like glass.
Sometimes it’s better to leave them broken
than hurt yourself trying to put them back together.
~ Unknown​


----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2012)

Still hanging in there   Been going through a difficult time  lately.  Will be over soon 

Not much exercising  but eating good! 

+


----------



## bwrag (Feb 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Still hanging in there Been going through a difficult time lately. Will be over soon
> 
> Not much exercising but eating good!
> 
> +


 

good luck jag youll get back on track soon enough


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

You got some awesome toys that's for sure.

Sorry to hear about all the problems, hope things get better soon.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 28, 2012)

bwrag said:


> good luck jag youll get back on track soon enough



Yeah man. Don't sweat it too much. Hang in there, man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2012)

At times like these, it is hard to accept.... But you know Jag.... HE is guiding you


----------



## fufu (Feb 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Still hanging in there   Been going through a difficult time  lately.  Will be over soon
> 
> Not much exercising  but eating good!
> 
> +



Keep up the good work Jag!


----------



## bigcruz (Feb 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


> My Posts have been spotty lately  life is dealing my some rough terrain.  spening a lot of time dealing with reality.  I am eating well and trying to get some cardio.  My ankle is still bruised  from the squats.    I hope to resume Normal operations soon.



keep your head up Jag, ive been dealin with some shit myself but we gotta do whatever we can to stay on track bro.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 1, 2012)

I am still here.  I am moving out of my house Monday 3-5-12 into an appartment.  Seperating from my wife.  Been tough for the last 7 years.  I have decided that there is no reason to live with a person who cannot trust me and who's love is conditional 

Relationshipsare like glass.  Sometimes it is better to leave them broken than to hurt yourself trying to put it back together.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 1, 2012)

^Ouch. I had a feeling but really didn't want to ask. I know how exactly how you feel since I went through the same situation twice in my marriage. I finally got divorced 3 years ago after 18 years of being married. Hang in there buddy. Things will get better and you will find yourself in a better place. But brace yourself, in the mean time, it'll get worse before it gets better.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Crap.  Sorry man.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> ^Ouch. I had a feeling but really didn't want to ask. I know how exactly how you feel since I went through the same situation twice in my marriage. I finally got divorced 3 years ago after 18 years of being married. Hang in there buddy. Things will get better and you will find yourself in a better place. But brace yourself, in the mean time, it'll get worse before it gets better.


 
Expecting the storm !



returnofthdragon said:


> Crap. Sorry man.


 

Been a long time coming to this point


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2012)

I am out of the house as of today.  won't be going back.  Staying at a friends until I move in.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I am out of the house as of today.  won't be going back.  Staying at a friends until I move in.


Jeff.... if you want to talk, message me here or on FB.  I'm all ears buddy


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jag, good luck with it all


----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Jeff.... if you want to talk, message me here or on FB. I'm all ears buddy


 

Thanks Paul 



I moved out yesterday! Feel like a ton of bricks lifted off my shoulder. My girls stayed with me and I got them off to school. Starting to make a new home of my apartment 

Anyone got and beer mirrors they aren't using? LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2012)

Look at you! One day into it and you are already setting up your 'man cave'.  I love it!


----------



## bwrag (Mar 6, 2012)

good luck jag


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 6, 2012)

You're doing much better then I would in your situation.  Stay positive.  New body, new life, I'd call you a butterfly if that wasn't so effeminate.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

A few suggestions for your neon:


----------



## jagbender (Mar 7, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> You're doing much better then I would in your situation. Stay positive. New body, new life, I'd call you a butterfly if that wasn't so effeminate.


 
NO homo  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Mar 7, 2012)

I do have my deer mount on the wall!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I do have my deer mount on the wall!



Sounds like a good start to the man cave.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 8, 2012)

I finally got to lift yesterday.  The fitness center  (joke) at the appartments has Dumbells up to 30 pounds    and a bench adn a multi machine  worked out 45 minutes 
not much weight but lots of volume 

I am glad I still have my Gym in the garage.  I can work out on the days my wife works I guess


----------



## jagbender (Mar 9, 2012)

13 mile ride yesterday


----------



## x~factor (Mar 9, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I am glad I still have my Gym in the garage.  I can work out on the days my wife works I guess


 You gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2012)

That's awesome. Plus the you get to see the kids while your there.

Hope you get some good rides on this weekend to relax a bit.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2012)

Had the Girls this weekend.   Tried to play tennis with my youngest,  but my ankle is still hurting from the squat incident.  We enjoyed the pool and the hot tub.  My oldest had a freind over, and they hung out in the complex. 
I purchased a new kitchen table and am pretty well set up in my man cave.   Time will tell now.  I just need to sit back and relax and get my head together.  The girls seem to be adapting well to the situation and that was one of my biggest concerns.  
Still maintining the weight and keeping the diet pretty solid.  The girls want to eat Ghetto food like frozen burrito's and ramen noodles.  I am trying to get them to eat good solids foods.  I make a brown rice caserole with FF cream of mushroom soup and chicken breasts diced up.  They took to that pretty well.   Now if I can get them to eat Oatmeal instead of sugar cereal  I will be winning the battle. 

I had some major steps forward in my thinking process and am going to quit pushing for the divorce and see if she will forgive me for the one thing I said 8 years ago.  
Guys do not realize how long something we say will stay on a womans mind.  Be careful what you say to your woman.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 13, 2012)

BIKE RIDE TODAY 

http://connect.garmin.com/player/157607658


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Had the Girls this weekend.   Tried to play tennis with my youngest,  but my ankle is still hurting from the squat incident.  We enjoyed the pool and the hot tub.  My oldest had a freind over, and they hung out in the complex.
> I purchased a new kitchen table and am pretty well set up in my man cave.   Time will tell now.  I just need to sit back and relax and get my head together.  The girls seem to be adapting well to the situation and that was one of my biggest concerns.
> Still maintining the weight and keeping the diet pretty solid.  The girls want to eat Ghetto food like frozen burrito's and ramen noodles.  I am trying to get them to eat good solids foods.  I make a brown rice caserole with FF cream of mushroom soup and chicken breasts diced up.  They took to that pretty well.   Now if I can get them to eat Oatmeal instead of sugar cereal  I will be winning the battle.
> 
> ...


Sounds like things are going well with the girls.... That's great news!

I think hurtful words stay on both sexes minds, it is not unique to just women. Of course I do not know your situation, but it sounds to me like she needs to grow up and forgive something you said.  I understand words can burn deep, but it's been 8 years and if she can't get over it, and I assume you have tried many times over to apologize, then it is time to move on. You are right to give her time to forgive you Jeff, but it's been 8 years. Why do you think it will be different now?


----------



## jagbender (Mar 14, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sounds like things are going well with the girls.... That's great news!
> 
> I think hurtful words stay on both sexes minds, it is not unique to just women. Of course I do not know your situation, but it sounds to me like she needs to grow up and forgive something you said. I understand words can burn deep, but it's been 8 years and if she can't get over it, and I assume you have tried many times over to apologize, then it is time to move on. You are right to give her time to forgive you Jeff, but it's been 8 years. Why do you think it will be different now?


 
It won't be different  got to move on


----------



## jagbender (Mar 15, 2012)

Got a decent upper body workout in today  all dumbells.  that goodness my bowfex 10-90's are portable.  I miss my rack but I will have to plan better to getr over to use it.  Kids on spring break and Mom has the kids all week.  felt pretty good to move a little iron 

back at it slowly  getting my shit together and movin on 
thanks to all who have been supportive.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm always checking on your journal jag. Not going to pass you any relationship advice though, as your older and more experienced then me, but hope its working out for you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Got a decent upper body workout in today  all dumbells.  that goodness my bowfex 10-90's are portable.  I miss my rack but I will have to plan better to getr over to use it.  Kids on spring break and Mom has the kids all week.  felt pretty good to move a little iron
> 
> back at it slowly  getting my shit together and movin on
> thanks to all who have been supportive.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 20, 2012)

Worked out again last night in the "fitness center"  a little bit of everything.  I hate machines.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2012)

Something is better than nothing.  Stick with it.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)

Rode 14 miles yesterday  and got a decent upperbody workout in the fitness center    feeling better every day.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice Jeff. Keep it up, man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2012)

Keep workin it!!!! How are things?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)

Doing Good now  Wife accepted the dicvorce Proposal! 

Just a matter of time.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)

Untitled by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Player


Click this link and you can hit the play button.  this is my 31 miles ride on saturday.  

It show Elevaton and speeds as a red dot travels along the route I took 

Pretty cool


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been out of the loop for a bit, how are things going Jag?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)

fufu said:


> I've been out of the loop for a bit, how are things going Jag?




Proceeding with the divorce,  really fucks up the exercise program  

Doing some riding and lifting at the "fitness center"  at my apratment complex


----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)

If a guy with a foot fetish cheats on his girlfriend, does that mean he got off on the wrong foot?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2012)

jagbender said:


> If a guy with a foot fetish cheats on his girlfriend, does that mean he got off on the wrong foot?


Not necessarily, but it means he is a jerk for cheating.......


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Proceeding with the divorce,  really fucks up the exercise program
> 
> Doing some riding and lifting at the "fitness center"  at my apratment complex



 I wish you well, stay strong.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I have sore arms again!  I got in a great arm workout this weekend and rode 23 plus miles. 

Untitled by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not necessarily, but it means he is a jerk for cheating.......




jerk  LOL


----------



## Pony (Apr 9, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Well I have sore arms again!  I got in a great arm workout this weekend and rode 23 plus miles.
> 
> Untitled by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Details




23 miles!  Awesome ride!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

OK I AM BACK!    Yesterday I filed an uncontested divorce!  All I have to do now is wait for the court date.  Should be June or the latest July.  

This has been a MAJOR drain on me emotionally and really screwing up my exercise program.  

Today I feel great and am looking forward to a NEW life.  I will not be able to get my weights out of the old house until I get my next house.  I have to wait for the Divorce to be final to free up my credit.    Stopped my a Gym today and checked into a membership.   I will probably go back to the Community gym for the next 8 months or so. 

Look out World  I'm comming at ya!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2012)

jagbender said:


> OK I AM BACK!    Yesterday I filed an uncontested divorce!  All I have to do now is wait for the court date.  Should be June or the latest July.
> 
> This has been a MAJOR drain on me emotionally and really screwing up my exercise program.
> 
> ...


Atta boy!!  Welcome back Jag!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks JD  for hanging with me during the bad times 

Got to workout last night and this AM  upper body  arms chest back   Due to limited amount of weights in the fitness center I had to rep out instead of lifting heavy.  I checked out a real gym yesterday  but it was 350.00 for a year.  I only need a gym for a couple of months.   I will be looking for a house soon


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be much of a friend if I didn't .   I know you are going through a lot Jeff.  Major life changes are never easy.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

Your doing well to hit the gym during all this Jag


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2012)

jagbender said:


> thanks JD  for hanging with me during the bad times
> 
> Got to workout last night and this AM  upper body  arms chest back   Due to limited amount of weights in the fitness center I had to rep out instead of lifting heavy.  I checked out a real gym yesterday  but it was 350.00 for a year.  *I only need a gym for a couple of months.*   I will be looking for a house soon



Have you checked out a local Planet Fitness? I know they're not popular among "hardcore" lifters but at only ten bucks per month...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Proceeding with the divorce,  really fucks up the exercise program
> 
> Doing some riding and lifting at the "fitness center"  at my apratment complex



I've been engaged three times. At 20, around 30, and again around 40. Never made it all the way down the aisle and I'm glad for it.

Hope you're doing well during this process, brother. Love is grand, but it always seems to come with drama.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2012)

nothing like that here


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2012)

22 miles today on the bike


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome back, glad to hear things are settling down for a while.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

bike ride today 13.5 miles


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Bike riding really seems to be in at the minute, they are all into it at work and they have all the gear!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Bike riding really seems to be in at the minute, they are all into it at work and they have all the gear!




They Have GEAR?    i want some  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)

I worked out today on my lunch break  40 minutes  upper body arms and back  little of everything at the fitness center. 

Got my court date today,  June 12.
FKN Florida  took me 2.5   YEARS to get my Commercial bulilders license.  But only takes 2.5 MONTHS to get a divorce.    Priorities I suppose


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I've been engaged three times. At 20, around 30, and again around 40. Never made it all the way down the aisle and I'm glad for it.
> 
> Hope you're doing well during this process, brother. Love is grand, but it always seems to come with drama.




Smart MAN


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

transition pics from fattest to current


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

Untitled by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Details

13.25 miles today


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

you lost your moustache. Looks good.

Gotta say your doing great with all the distractions and stuff going on in your life.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2012)

THAT is a transformation.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 27, 2012)

x~factor said:


> THAT is a transformation.



^this ^


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

x~factor said:


> THAT is ONE HELL OF a transformation.



Fixed this


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Now that is just wishful thinking!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 28, 2012)

Can't believe how much your body has changed, losing the moustache takes years off you too


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2012)

So the new Titanic 3D comes out soon.
 Maybe they'll see the fucking iceberg this
 time.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 29, 2012)

rode my bike today  37.5 miles 2hours s25 minute, 15.5 MPH average   windy and got rained on too


----------



## x~factor (Apr 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


> So the new Titanic 3D comes out soon.
> Maybe they'll see the fucking iceberg this time.


----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2012)

Worked out last night again    DB's and Machines  All upperbody  slight DOMS today 

Repping out  no weight at the fitness center


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2012)

jagbender said:


> So the new Titanic 3D comes out soon.
> Maybe they'll see the fucking iceberg this
> time.



My money is still on the iceberg.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Worked out last night again DB's and Machines All upperbody slight DOMS today
> 
> Repping out no weight at the fitness center



Your gonna become a bodybuilding if you don't hurry and get a gym membership.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> my money is still on the iceberg.



lol


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)

I didn't work out this weekend Per se.....  let just say I got lots of cardio in  from Firday night until 5 PM Sunday night.  Not sure what the weather was outside 

the ole man still has it!

Thank God for Cialus  "the weekend pill"


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)

40 minute workout tonight at the fitness center arm and shoulders   good pump


----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)

Lab work in yesteraday 

Test 779 
free t 17.7
estradiol 13  
DHT 65
LH 0
FSH 39.2
LDL 100
HDL 34

been on TRT 150 mg  pinned twice a week @ 75 mg 
 anastrazole 1.75 mg per week  

tests taken day due to pin prior to pinning 

I have been consistant between 725 and 825 T levels   

I cannot seem to get my HDL numbers up.  taking fish oil and exercise does not seem to change it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

Curious..... did they take your hemoglobin?  Also, did your regular doc order the tests, or a specialist?


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)

Yes they ran a Full CBC 
CMP 
PSA 
Progesterone
Urine 



My regular Doctor is my Specialist  he specializes in TRT and is a my general practitioner also 

best of both worlds


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2012)

Been lifting. Got some good upper and cardio. Work busy aa heck. 
Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x~factor (May 15, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I didn't work out this weekend Per se.....  let just say I got lots of cardio in  from Firday night until 5 PM Sunday night.  Not sure what the weather was outside
> 
> the ole man still has it!
> 
> Thank God for Cialus  "the weekend pill"



Very nice! I might need some of that 'weekend pill'. Hook a brother out!


----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)

Pm me

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)

been lifing high reps lower weights    mies on the bike today 

not journaling much


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

Hey better spending the time on the weights and bike than on the computer anyway. Have a great weekend.


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)

I am still here  Divorce final June 12th   Life and been a  bitch lately  but I have been hitting the gym and cardio 

13 miles today and one heck of a workout tonight with my neighbor.

A big thank you to Gena Marie AND Prince


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2012)

Good to seeing you getting after it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2012)

Great to see you back, and kickin' butt


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow I'm really out of the loop??  Divorce??  Sorry Jag      On another note, I WISH my hubbies TRT doc would give him injectables instead of Testim gel.. that stuff STINKS!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2012)

yesterday
Untitled by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Details

today 
Untitled by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Player


----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2013)

Ok, it has been a year or so,  Adjusting to life after a Divorce.  Some real heavy drinking for a while and eating like shit for a year. 

Finally getting my shit together.  been riding my bike again  and lifted the first time since Tuesday PM.  

Dusting this Journal off and going to start posting again.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 10, 2013)

Welcome back.  Now you just have more room for success!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 10, 2013)

Welcome back I am excited to see you start back up!


----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2013)

returnofthdragon said:


> Welcome back.  Now you just have more room for success!





heavylifting1 said:


> Welcome back I am excited to see you start back up!




Thanks guys!


----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)

OK, Good weekend  ate well considering a formal dinner and Mothers Day brunch.   

9.44 miles on the bike today 

http://connect.garmin.com/dashboard?cid=73101565


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2013)

Short workout today  
Dead lifts  135  x 10  3 sets 
Squats  135 x 10  3 sets  
Pec Deck 100  x 18, 16, 14
Clean and jerk  135 x 3
keeping thing very light for now.  letting this old body know what is coming down the road.  

267.4 pounds today


----------



## carmineb (Jun 9, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Ok, it has been a year or so,  Adjusting to life after a Divorce.  Some real heavy drinking for a while and eating like shit for a year.
> 
> Finally getting my shit together.  been riding my bike again  and lifted the first time since Tuesday PM.
> 
> Dusting this Journal off and going to start posting again.




hey buddy!!!  it was almost comforting seeing your post, (I get them emailed to me)  i have been away as long as you ahve!  tried a few times to get back, lazy lazy lazy for me.  and i am back to where i was before we did the challenge, remember that?  it was fun and kept us all disciplined, didnt it.  i still have muslce left from 18 months ago but i also have all my fat back which i detest too.  maybe seeing you here going at it again is a welcome for me to go at it again myself.

look for my thread to be reopened again.

go for it


----------



## jagbender (Jul 8, 2013)

OK OK OK OK , I finally lifted today  
nice easy full body workout
135# bench press 20 reps 
50 # rope cable  pull downs 20
single are rows (lawn mower pulls) 35# 20 each side 
seated  two handed cable rows 100# 18-19 reps 
dumbell 6 ways 15# 20 reps 
reverse leg curls 45# 20 reps 
leg extensions 90# 20 reps 
ATF squats 135# 20 reps 
 That's all for today


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

Weight lifted again last night.  I am just getting back to lifting agian,  so I am taking it easy. 
 warm up light cardio
 AFT squats 135 x 18
 Deadlifts  135 x 16
 Reverse leg curls 90 x 10
 leg extensions 90 x 20
 Preacher bench curls 65 x 19
 wide grip bench press  135 x 18
 narrow grip Bench press  135 x 11
 pec deck 100# x 19


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

strong head wind and rain by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Details

56 minutes 13 miles  strong headwinds 13-18 MPH, rain   still averaged 13.7 MPH


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2013)

Here we go again!   I am getting back into lifting. 

 Today  Arms and Shoulders and back 
 Tricep rope press  50# x 20,  50# x 10, 50# x 18 reps
 Wide Grips lateral cable pull downs  50# x 20 reps,  75#  x 20 reps
 Two handed seated cable rows  100# x 19 reps,  100 # x 9 reps 
 Alternating DB bicep curls  30# x 10,  25# x 15 reps    
 Two handed DB tricep press 45# x 13 reps
 DB shrugs 45# x 25 reps   75# x 20
 DB latteral rises 10# x 20 reps


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2013)

Cardio yesterday 9.4 miles on the recumbent trike 16+ MPH   have to take off 6 minutes from total time,  I started my program then filled up my tires 


Good hard run by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2013)

Leg day today 
 ATF squats  135 x 15,   225 x 9,  225 x 6
 BB calf raises  225 x 20,  225 x 20
 Machine leg curls  90 x 7, 80 x 10
 Leg extentions  135 x 12,  135 x 10


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2013)

Workout today    
 Arms Preacher Bench curls 70 x 10  70 x 10   70 x 6
 DB tricep press  45 x 10  45 x 10  45 x 12
 Alt DB hammer curls   30 x 8  25 x 125  25 x 14
 Tricep rope push downs  70 x 90  60 x 10  50 x 10


----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2013)

Light full body  day today  
 Dead lift 135 x 13  135 x 20   135 x 15
 Reverse leg curls  45# x 20  45 x 15  
 Leg extensions 90 x 20  90 x 15


----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2013)

Cardio yesterday 9.4 miles on the bike  37 minutes 15.2 MPH average 

http://connect.garmin.com/dashboard?cid=27656687


----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)

Bike ride today  9.36 miles 16.2 MPH  34:46
20 minute walk on the beach


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2013)

Upper body workout  today 
 Dench press 135# x 20
 DB millitary press 25# x 14
 DB bent arm latteral raises 15# x 14
 Bench Press 135  x 12
... Pec Dec 100# x 12
 Bent over DB 50# x 17  each arm  
 Wide Grip Lat pull down 100# x 8   75# x 16
 seated two hand cable rows 75# X 15
 DB reverse shrugs 50# x 20
 DB forward shrugs 50# x 20
 Straight are DB flies 15# x 19


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2013)

9.37 miles today 


Untitled by jagbender at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2013)

Off yesterday 

Full body workout today  
 ATF  Barbell squats  135 x 11  185 x 9  225 x 8  295 x 4  whew! 
 Barbell dead lifts   225 x 10  225 x 10  225 x 8
 Leg curls 45# x  10,10,10
 Leg extentions  135 x 10  135 x 8  135 x 8


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

[h=5][/h]
Short ride today 7.43 miles 14.7 MPH 31 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Aug 9, 2013)

Today's workout Upper body 
Bench press 135 x 10 135 x 10 185 x 9 205 x 4 it's coming back !
Pec dec 100 x 14 110 x 11 120 x 9
DB shoulder press 40 x 10 40 x 8 35 x 9
Bent arm DB raises 20 x 6 20 x 10 20 x 9
BO DB rows (lawnmower pulls) 50# db 10 left arm 10 right arm 
50# x 10 L 10 R 50# 10 L 10 R


----------



## jagbender (Aug 9, 2013)

two weeks in   weight 265  as of   7/31/2013 266    Composition change    -2 pounds fat + 1.5 pounds Muscle

I am glad I have my  Tanita Body comp monitor scale 
BC-1500 Ironman Radio Wireless Segmental Body Composition Monitor


----------



## jagbender (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardio yesterday 9.36 miles 15.5 MPH 38 minutes Hot and windy!



Biceps and triceps today 
Skull crushers curling bar 55# x 20 55 x 11 55 x 10
Preacher bench curls 55# x 20 55 x 10 55 x 9
Tricep rope press 50# x 15 50 x 11 50 x 10
Alternating DB curls 15# x 40 15 x 30 15 x 20 
DB overhead tricep press 45# x 11 45 x 14 45 x 10
Good arm pump on this one!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2013)

Cardio day today 
7.96 miles 31:33 minutes moving average 15


----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2013)

Workout today
ATF squats 135 x 10 225 x 10 275 x 6 
Big round circles 45# plate 5 Left 5 Right 
45# plate core rotation 18 
reverse back extensions 10
Wide grip lateral pull down behind the head 50# x 30
Wide grip lateral pull down in front 50# x 30
Low cable lateral pull up 50# x 10 50# x 10
seated two handed cable row 50# x 30 50# x 30
single hand cable rows 25# x 10 left and right 25# x 10 L, R 
45# reverse Dumb bell shrugs 14
45# forward DB shrugs 16


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2013)

Chest today This workout was done with 30 second rest interval between sets 
Push ups 20, 20
Wide Grip bar bench press 135 x 10 135 x 10
Incline bench press 95 x 10 95 x 9.5 Almost got that 10th LOL 
Decline bench press 95 x 14 95 x 10
Dumb bell bench press 35 x 10 25 x 15 15 x 20
Pec Dec 75 x 20 50 x 40
Straight arm dumb bell flies 15 x 10 10 x 30
Dumb bell 6 ways 10 x 10 10 x 10


----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2013)

10 miles on the bike yesterday  15.2 Avg


----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2013)

leg day 
ATF squats 135 x 20  135 x 16  135 x 16
reverse leg curls   75 x 10  55 x 15  55 x 16
leg extensions   90 x 15  90 x 15  90 x 14


----------



## baolgapetrov1346 (May 18, 2014)

*Is this Transformation Possible?*

Hello friends,    how are you?  Im wondering if this Transformation is doable...    See here    Im not sure if I can do this, too?  I would like to Loose weight    Bye


----------

